# OH MAN IT'S COLD!!



## nbp

Good thing I stocked up on lithium batteries ...here is SE Wisconsin it's -9F, with a wind chill of -27F....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

How cold is it where you live?


----------



## donn_

41.4°F


----------



## Fizz753

It is a balmy 2.8 °F with "Light Snow Freezing Fog" and a windchill of -16 °F. 
A clip of the forecast for my area: 

"In addition to the snow... strong west to northwest winds of 25 to
35 mph with gusts to near 50 mph along the Lake Shore will continue
into Sunday night. This will create blowing and drifting snow as
well as dangerous wind chills ranging from 10 below zero closer to
the lake to as low as 25 below zero well inland."

And it looks like the winds are starting to shift enough to fire up the lake effect snow. SO glad I do not need to go anywhere this afternoon.


----------



## Unforgiven

-4F here last night. Tonight -9 with wind chill values forecast between -16 and -21. Not nearly as cold as other places but quite nippy for here.


----------



## orbital

nbp said:


> Good thing I stocked up on lithium batteries ...here is SE Wisconsin it's -9F, with a wind chill of -27F....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> How cold is it where you live?



+

Hiya, I'm just outside Plymouth...

The wind this morning was gusting over 40mph making snowblowing almost impossible,..guessin' wind chill -35F easily.

My goggles iced over almost instantly...


----------



## nerdgineer

Usually winter in SoCal means I have to wear a long sleeve T-shirt in the evenings; but we've been having a real cold snap lately: 54 deg. F and sunny at 10 AM, night time lows in the 40's. 

Brrr....:hahaha:


----------



## 1 what

Brrrrrrrrrr!
You guys make me feel cold!
I'm usually in subtropical Australia where the Temp is now in the 30's C.
I'm complaining because this Xmas I'm in Paris, France with Max today of 9C.
Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Sgt. LED

12 tonight.

Break out the Lux V handwarmers!


----------



## Egsise

Nice 23F at the moment, forecast says it will drop to -13F in a few days.
Thank god only -13F, I just hate when temperature drops to -40C/F or so, my cars suspension gets quite stiff below -20F.(26y old MB W123)


----------



## Superdave

-5 /-30F with the windchill. :sick2: 

power has been flickering all day, got my lights put in different places around the house just incase...


----------



## jzmtl

Was -13 a few days ago, but now that we got 8" of snow, it went up to 14.


----------



## 9volt

I'm trying hard to not go outside today


----------



## Isak Hawk

35F/2C :thumbsup:

I love these warm winters :twothumbs


----------



## AlexGT

I am wondering, how do you guys go without electricity on cold days like this? How do you keep your houses warm? Don't you need electricity to run the furnace?

The coldest I seen was -27F on a visit to Alberta Canada long ago.


----------



## Superdave

AlexGT said:


> I am wondering, how do you guys go without electricity on cold days like this? How do you keep your houses warm? Don't you need electricity to run the furnace?
> 
> The coldest I seen was -27F on a visit to Alberta Canada long ago.


 

i have a nice Kerosine heater that i use to keep the garage warm when i'm out there.. if need be it could be used inside the house. It works very well.


----------



## Egsise

AlexGT said:


> I am wondering, how do you guys go without electricity on cold days like this? How do you keep your houses warm? Don't you need electricity to run the furnace?
> 
> The coldest I seen was -27F on a visit to Alberta Canada long ago.


Coldest I have seen was -60F, gee my car tyres were literally square!

Fireplace
Wood stove
150Ah/12V & 250Ah/12V sealed lead acid battery
300W inverter
12V AA/AAA quick charger
CB radio
Tins
Beard
Books

Be prepared.:ironic:


----------



## lctorana

Egsise said:


> Coldest I have seen was -60F, gee my car tyres were literally square!


 
The coldest temperature I have ever experienced - ever - was about +30F.

Haven't even seen a frost since the late 1970s.

When people say "it's freezing" around here, it is NEVER meant literally.

But our winter is the nicest time of year.


----------



## mechBgon

We were having highs in the single digits (Farenheit) for a while. I rode my bike to work & back Friday (YouTube vid), and I think it was 10°F at most. On the way home, I believe it was about 4°F and falling. Cold enough!

One guy rolled down his window to yell "NUTJOB!" at me. Well, if the shoe fits...


----------



## AlexGT

That really is crazy! I wouldn't dare to go out in a bicycle in that weather, your face must have burned from the cold.


----------



## Dr Jekell

Lets see (goes & checks thermometer)

It is currently ~ 18°C here.

So not too cold:nana:


----------



## Fizz753

Hey, they canceled the "Winter Storm Warning" for my area. Got upgraded to a "Blizzard Warning"!  
It has warmed up a bit though, up to 7.7 °F now.


----------



## jusval

32F & wind chill 23F in East TX now. For us it's Cold! I lived in IA and moved here to get warm. It worked till my blood thinned out, now I'm still cold....

I feel for y'all up there in the snow & cold. Spent most of my youth in NY state, lake effects snows, blizzards....... Don't miss it one bit!


----------



## starburst

18F now 

Forcast 10F for the low!!!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m16a

Low 20's today with the windchill in the teens. Lots of fun! :devil:


----------



## ernsanada

Here's a YouTube video I shot today.

It's opposite of what you all are experiencing.

60 degrees F.


----------



## Monocrom

32 on the F scale.

I just got back from partying with a couple of friends of mine. Screw the cold. It didn't ruin our night.


----------



## LukeA

6˚F with wind chill of -14˚F right now. There's no snow on the ground, which is nice because I hate walking on dry (below 20˚F or so) snow.


----------



## jch79

In the windy city tonight:

-2°F, windchill of -22°F






All the snow has turned to solid ice, which has made parallel parking (especially getting out) a real PITA!  Lucky for me, I bought Guitar Hero on Thursday, and haven't left the house much since!



:rock:




john


----------



## MarNav1

Around 0* right now, -20 wind chill. Still the ol 83 Delta 88 fired right up. Good car.


----------



## griff

.
Leawood, KS Weather Forecast
Sunday, December 21, 2008 
4°F
RealFeel®
-1°F
Winds: WNW
at 7mph
Clear
Humidity: 65%
Dew Point: -5° F Pressure: 30.63 in
Visibility: 10 Miles Tomorrow[ More ]

High: 23°F
RealFeel®: 11°F
Sunrise: 7:35 AM
Tonight[ More }

Low: -2°F
RealFeel®: -17°F
Sunset: 5:00 PM

Breaking Weather Video


----------



## jzmtl

jch79 said:


> In the windy city tonight:
> 
> 
> All the snow has turned to solid ice, which has made parallel parking (especially getting out) a real PITA!  Lucky for me, I bought Guitar Hero on Thursday, and haven't left the house much since! john



I love street parking in the winter (compare to summer anyway), it's like having my own reserved parking spots.


----------



## Monocrom

MARNAV1 said:


> Around 0* right now, -20 wind chill. Still the ol 83 Delta 88 fired right up. Good car.


 
They don't make them like that anymore. My dad's '81 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme was a reliable luxury tank. One time, a giant tree limb fell on the hood. Instead of the car or at least the engine being totalled; my dad just took a hammer and banged the hood back straight. That was the only damage.... a few shallow dents in the hood. Car ran just fine afterwards.

Yup, sure don't make them like that anymore.... They don't even make Oldsmobile anymore. (That's what happens when the parent company decides to try to attract younger buyers, by making cars that the brand's traditional core-customers have no interest in. Way to go GM).

On topic, as the cars got older (despite their durability) you *had *to warm them up for at least 10 minutes on cold days. Otherwise, they'd stall out just a few blocks later.


----------



## LEDninja

In Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. About 50 miles south west of Toronto.
Around the time of the OP it was -22°C (-8°F) wind chill.
It dropped to -29°C (-20°F) in the evening.

I went out Sunday morning for breakfast and to go to the corner store (I was out of bread and milk). Nobody had shoveled their sidewalk. No fun trudging through the snow.

The deep freeze down the middle of North America is bad this season. When I see pictures of snowstorms in Texas and Louisiana in the news.....


----------



## mdocod

Been in the -5F to 20F range for the last few days here. Not bad. Had a good ~18" snow a couple weeks ago. 4WD4TW


----------



## Christoph

It was 12 f this morning when I left the house:santa:


----------



## Sgt. LED

10 tonight.


----------



## Fizz753

Alright, which one of you is playing with the Governments secret weather machine? Posted this last Sunday: 



Fizz753 said:


> Hey, they canceled the "Winter Storm Warning" for my area. Got upgraded to a "Blizzard Warning"!
> It has warmed up a bit though, up to 7.7 °F now.



Forecast for this Saturday:
High: 54° - Low F 27° F 
Chance of T-storms
90% chance of precipitation

Then of course it will be cold enough over night and the following days to freeze all that rain into solid ice. Should be fun :devil:.


----------



## frosty

Xmas day in Scotland has been a balmy 43F and no snow.


----------



## RA40

Brrr...
Although I complain about being cold here in So. Cal... I went out for my usual 25 mile ride to the beach the other day and it was coolish at about 51F. For a So. Cal kid, the lowest I've experienced is 16F.


----------



## alaskawolf

sorry to bump this thread but i just had to  after weeks of -40f below highs not counting wind chill were finally getting a warm snap this week, its already warmed up to -27f since yesterday 






last week 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d34MtFE_2rY


----------



## nbp

Thanks for the bump  I started this thread because it's interesting to see the different kinds of cold we all deal with, and I hope people continue to add to it as we go through winter. 

The cold from Alaska is getting closer, we will likely see -15F nights with wind chills around -25F later this week here in Milwaukee.  


PS: does that sign say -62F ??? That's insane!
How do you keep cars running and pipes from freezing and the like? That makes -15 seem warm!


----------



## Lee1959

Its not super cold right now, just looked and it is 3 F. But the wind is making it feel much colder.

Funny though how it felt colder when it was warmer this weekend after sitting in an unheated hockey rink each day for about 5 hours.


----------



## shakeylegs

nbp said:


> Thanks for the bump  I started this thread because it's interesting to see the different kinds of cold we all deal with, and I hope people continue to add to it as we go through winter.
> 
> The cold from Alaska is getting closer, we will likely see -15F nights with wind chills around -25F later this week here in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> PS: does that sign say -62F ??? That's insane!
> How do you keep cars running and pipes from freezing and the like? That makes -15 seem warm!



I hate to throw a warm blanket on this thread but I'm suffering this afternoon (4pm Monday) with 80 degree weather, blue sky, and a warm breeze. I don't remember a January like this in my lifetime. Mustard is already sprouting and my peach tree is forcing buds. Robins flocked into town a week or so ago and the ants are out in full force staking out new colony sites. Anyone else experiencing extremely unusual weather?


----------



## PCC

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/01/12/BA3C157RFN.DTL&tsp=1

We're having a heatwave!


----------



## nbp

Ok, no more comments from people from CA! :mecry:

Hehe. Just kidding.  Keep it coming guys: your preferably frigid, or perhaps otherwise unusual weather occurences....


----------



## FlashInThePan

I recently moved from California's "60s and sunny" weather to Alaska. I was impressed by our recent spate of -20 degree temperatures, and was all set to brag until I saw AlaskaWolf's "The Fred Meyers signs says sixty two below" picture. I think I'll just keep quiet now.

It just goes to show that even when you're in Alaska, someone - somewhere - can outdo you.

Negative 62. Wow.

- FITP


----------



## ambientmind

I got so cold today...wait no I didnt. I was outside working on my motorcycle and I got HOT! AZ is crazy...I need to go somewhere cooler. Firefox is saying its 68 out right now, and Tue & Wed are supposed to be 70!:nana: Anyone wanna come down to Phx? Better bring a windbreaker, you_ might_ get chilly at night.


----------



## TedTheLed

88F :sweat:


----------



## fieldops

alaskawolf said:


> sorry to bump this thread but i just had to  after weeks of -40f below highs not counting wind chill were finally getting a warm snap this week, its already warmed up to -27f since yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d34MtFE_2rY




Fairbanks has got to be one of the coldest places in the US. I saw it was like -30 to -40 for weeks. Nasty cold!

Best wishes to all you folks way up there. Hope Mayor Strle has recovered from her surgery in the fall. 

You might make it all the way up to freezing this week. maybe...oo:


----------



## LED_Thrift

Not only did the -62F make me feel sorry for you, but I was suprised by how much the gas costs there. I thought with the big pipeline in your state you guys would get a break. Good luck with the winter up there. It was a balmy 21F here this evening.


----------



## Moka

Sorry, have to do this...
It got to 39°C today... (102°Fish for the Septics) LOL


----------



## PCC

Yeah, but you're "down under" so it's summer for you.


----------



## Black Rose

They are calling for a low of -31C/-24F this Friday here in Ottawa. Brrrr.


----------



## nerdgineer

I think yesterday's daytime high was 80 deg F (25 deg C). I had to put on the A/C in my car because it had been sitting in the sun at lunch...:ironic:.


----------



## Egsise

This winters coldest day so far, -34C/-29F.(yeah that's without any freakin' windchill multiplier)
Sunrise at 10:49 and sunset 14:11, now where did i put my shades at november...


----------



## alaskawolf

im soo glad that we are past winter solstice more daylight every day 

Sunrise:10:27 am

Sunset:3:33 pm

i cant wait in till 24 hours of daylight


----------



## Bruce B

86 degrees here yesterday  

Shorts and T-shirt weather in the middle of January!


----------



## danpass

cold front down here today .............. almost down to 60F


----------



## nbp

You guys in Alaska really got it tough! We're not doing too bad though...

Here's our forecast....

Tonight: -17F; wind chill -35F to -45F

Thursday: High of 2F; wind chill -35F to -45F

Thursday night: -21F; wind chill -30F to -40F

Friday: High of 6; wind chill -30F to -40F

Saturday: HOTTTTTT! Highs in lower 20s. Can you say T-shirt weather?

:ironic: :sick2:


----------



## Chuck289

About 70F today in the south SF Bay area :nana:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

It's been in the 80s here in San Diego county. Anyone else feel like going to the beach and getting a tan in the middle of winter?


----------



## Coop

right now it's 4.5C
but just a week ago, we had -18C


----------



## alaskawolf

we finally got a break at it is a incredible difference from even a few days ago :O its like being in a whole other country at the moment

http://newsminer.com/news/2009/jan/15/higher-temps-bring-end-87-day-non-warm-snap/
Higher temps bring end to 87-day ‘non-warm snap

yay for the Chinook wind. ill take it while i can because its supposed to back to normal negative temps this weekend


----------



## Phaserburn

7F this morning with snow here in Connecticut...


----------



## orbital

+

-38F Wind Chill this morning,... I'm about 25 miles west of Sheboygan, WI


----------



## LEDninja

Temperatures in °C

Now (thursday)
2008_1_15 morning






We should get a break by monday
2008_2_19 predicted


----------



## savumaki

We are going to hear a lot of voices when the thaw gets here.


----------



## nbp

> orbital said:
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> -38F Wind Chill this morning,... I'm about 25 miles west of Sheboygan, WI
Click to expand...

 

You must live very close to me, I'm actually in Slinger. :wave: :wave: Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Lee1959

It has dropped from 9F to 0 here in the last half hour or so, should be another chilly night.


----------



## lctorana

LEDninja said:


>


Now I am beginning to understand the meaning of the concept of "winter". The inside of my *freezer *doesn't ever get that cold.


----------



## Monocrom

I think my co-workers are starting to question my sanity. It was 19F outside today, and I'm walking around out there with just a shirt on, as usual. (Also had on pants and shoes, just no coat). 

No gloves, no hat, no scarf. I'm used to the cold. It usually only bothers me when it's 14F and windy. 

I've got co-workers bundled up from head-to-toe, standing outside, smoking their cigs.... shivering like crazy. And I'm walking by in just a dress-shirt, doing this.... :wave:

I feel sorry for them.... and for some of you guys.


----------



## Sarratt

wear 50 50 cotten poly ....


----------



## nerdgineer

Monocrom said:


> I think my co-workers are starting to question my sanity. It was 19F outside today, and I'm walking around out there with just a shirt on, as usual. (Also had on pants and shoes, just no coat).
> 
> No gloves, no hat, no scarf. I'm used to the cold. It usually only bothers me when it's 14F and windy.
> 
> I've got co-workers bundled up from head-to-toe, standing outside, smoking their cigs.... shivering like crazy. And I'm walking by in just a dress-shirt, doing this.... :wave:...


So, out of curiosity, how well do you handle hot weather? That is - is your temperature tolerance biased or are you just very resilient?


----------



## JakeGMCHD

I'm with you Monocrom still wearing a wind breaker here it's been -20*F before wind chill here the last 2 days. In Rockford,IL it was -30*F before wind chill early this AM.


----------



## Superdave

it was -26F here last night.. with the windchill it was about -40F. 


I took the oppertunity to spray hot water out the kitchen window and make snow.


----------



## Monocrom

nerdgineer said:


> So, out of curiosity, how well do you handle hot weather? That is - is your temperature tolerance biased or are you just very resilient?


 
My temp. is, unfortunately, biased. I can't stand hot weather.

I like Summer about as much as vampires like the Sun. 

(When it's cold, you can keep adding more layers of clothing. When it's hot, you quickly run out of clothes that you can take off; in order to be comfortable).


----------



## jtr1962

Monocrom said:


> My temp. is, unfortunately, biased. I can't stand hot weather.
> 
> I like Summer about as much as vampires like the Sun.
> 
> (When it's cold, you can keep adding more layers of clothing. When it's hot, you quickly run out of clothes that you can take off; in order to be comfortable).


I'm the same way, just a little less tolerant of cold. For today's 15°F weather I wore two sweaters, a windbreaker, and a sweatshirt, plus gloves. I was actually sweating after walking half a mile. At above 20 I can lose one of the sweaters. I go riding with just the windbreaker plus a sweater when it's in the 40s. I really don't like temps above the mid 50s at all. Any kind of activity and I'm sweating, even with just a T-shirt.

The summers, I HATE them as much as you. Can't go out at all until after the sun sets. The air usually stinks of car exhaust plus the sunlight makes more heat than I can handle. Even at night, if it's much over 70 I'm not going to be comfortable. Humidity more than temperature is what makes NYC summers brutal.

One thing though is when I'm sleeping I need it to be warm. My metabolism really goes into low gear. BP falls, pulse drops into the 40s. I'd probably get hypothermia unless I keep the room warm.

Just out of curiosity, what's your normal body temperature? Normal human average is 98.6° F. Mine usually hovers in the high 96s. That probably accounts for my preference for cooler weather.


----------



## will

7 degrees here on Long Island,,,,

Brrrr...


----------



## 2xTrinity

> About 70F today in the south SF Bay area :nana:


How immature to rub in the fact that you're basking in warm weather while I'm suffering with _intolerably_ cold temps of 26°C...

Oh wait a minute...

:nana:


----------



## Monocrom

jtr1962 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's your normal body temperature? Normal human average is 98.6° F. Mine usually hovers in the high 96s. That probably accounts for my preference for cooler weather.


 
Ironically, mine is the same old 98.6


----------



## LuxLuthor

Monocrom said:


> My temp. is, unfortunately, biased. I can't stand hot weather.
> 
> I like Summer about as much as vampires like the Sun.
> 
> (When it's cold, you can keep adding more layers of clothing. When it's hot, you quickly run out of clothes that you can take off; in order to be comfortable).



Same here!

Just checked with my laser thermometer and verified with Fluke 179 at 5:15am was *-7°F* Just went out to fill up the birdfeeder in my t-shirt. Refreshing!


----------



## LED_Thrift

Monocrom said:


> My temp. is, unfortunately, biased. I can't stand hot weather.
> 
> I like Summer about as much as vampires like the Sun.
> 
> (When it's cold, you can keep adding more layers of clothing. When it's hot, you quickly run out of clothes that you can take off; in order to be comfortable).


+1 for me also, although as I get older [50+] the heat isn't so bad and the cold isn't so easy. Although...
I just came in from outside, where I had slept last night. It was *-2**°** F* [-19° C] this morning when I came in. No, the wife didn't banish me - I had received a zero degree down sleeping bag for my birthday and wanted to test it out in actual zero degree weather - it worked beautifully! Of course I had a lot of warm clothes on, and three [!] Nalgene hot water bottles [ I usually use a max of two in the cold weather]. Had a great night, not cold at all, and had the pleasure of hearing the resident great horned owl. Saw one shooting star. 

I intentionally left my EagleTac p10a2 out of my bag to test out the Eneloop batteries' cold weather performance. This morning the light was too cold to hold in my bare hand, but it did not seem to loose much brightness. I took it in immediately upon waking and compared it to a Fenix L2D, which had spent the night in the nice warm house. I was very impressed by the batteries cold weather performance.


----------



## Coop

Another +1 on the preference for cold weather... summer is evil, too warm and too little darkness to play with my lights... that just can't be right....


----------



## baterija

This is just a test. If a domain run by Satan, instead of a town in Michigan, had actually frozen over you would be notified by sports reporters everywhere. The code phrase used to signify this event will be "Lion's win the Super Bowl." This concludes this test of the Emergency Hell Freeze Notification System.

:laughing:


----------



## woodrow

Its 60ish here in New Mexico...but I used to live in Lincoln, NE... I talked to my buddy there the other day when it was -7 not counting wind chill. He was driving with his dog in his truck....and as ALWAYS his dog INSISTS on having the window down so it can stick his head out.

The only thing about the situation that made it somewhat bearable for my friend is his dog's head literally looked like it was on fire everytime it breathed out.

Good luck to all of you who live up north...I remember (not too fondly) those -20 nights.


----------



## aussiebob

Yesterday we hit 43C (109F) here during the day and it droped to about 25C (77F) at night. 

Cant wait for winter again, the coldest we hit here is around 5C (40F), and i think that is cold.


----------



## adnj

I travel on business a great deal. I left the US midwest and have been in the Caribbean all winter. About 85 degrees and sunny here everyday.


----------



## nbp

Ok boys and girls, I think it's time to wake up my winter temps
thread. It was a lot of fun last year to see what kind of
frigid temps everyone deals with. I personally think it's
cool(haha) and I hope you like it too.

Here in SE Wisconsin we are down in the upper teens, about 19F tonight. It's
the coolest night so far this winter season. How's it
coming where you live?


----------



## LuxLuthor

I don't even think we have had cold enough to frost yet this year. I'm really bummed and hope for some real winter soon.


----------



## Coop

Here we had just a couple of nights with temps just barely touching the freezing point.

The weather has been nasty tho. Lots of rain, wind and temperatures between 1C and 5C.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

A little over a week ago the temps here(central Canada) were in the mid 50's!!!!!

God bless global warming!!!!

Early December and I can still catfish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigman

We've already been visited by the minus double digits in November. Typically that's January/February weather...but "it happens". Ahhhhh, the lovely crisp air that freezes the insides of one's nostrils when inhaling...


----------



## rodfran

First freeze this year. 29F this morning.


----------



## mdocod

hmmm.. -62 mentioned....

If I may make a suggestion:

0W20


----------



## Black Rose

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't even think we have had cold enough to frost yet this year. I'm really bummed and hope for some real winter soon.


We've had some frost over the past week.

I was out in the yard last night playing with, er I mean testing various P60 drop-ins and it was below freezing at that point.

It was kind of odd actually listening to water freeze in one of the containers in the yard.

In case anyone didn't know, holding aluminum bodied lights without gloves in cold weather is not such a good idea


----------



## baterija

We had a week of low 40's - high 30's in early Nov that was pretty miserable due to wind and rain with the cold. It warmed for a bit but in the last 2 weeks has steadily cooled. Today was the first snow flake I saw and just a little before noon. A temperature check showed 31.

Of course I was out in it for quite a while just wearing a t-shirt and sweater.  I guess I'm going to have to finally start transitioning to the winter coat soon.


----------



## bobisculous

We built a reasonable 3.5ft snowman yesterday in SE Texas. First time I have ever been able to do that.

The snow here was essentially gone after 3 hours. 

-Cameron


----------



## Illum

Houston snowed...
several miles NW of New Orleans had snow...

Florida hit 50F, expecting 45F tomorrow night
If the rain doesn't stop it would be even colder:shrug:


----------



## Flying Turtle

Had some snow in the mountains here in NC. Ski operations are happy. We might see a flurry tonight. Based on recent history it may be the only flurry all winter.

Geoff


----------



## Mjolnir

I don't know what part of the state you are in Lux, but today my area is supposed to get anywhere from 2-5 inches of snow. Of course, this would make it essentially the first snow of the year. On Thursday it was 67 degrees, which was just bizarre for December. I believe we have had 1 or 2 frosts, but definitely not many more than that.


----------



## geepondy

Well you're safe for another year.



baterija said:


> This is just a test. If a domain run by Satan, instead of a town in Michigan, had actually frozen over you would be notified by sports reporters everywhere. The code phrase used to signify this event will be "Lion's win the Super Bowl." This concludes this test of the Emergency Hell Freeze Notification System.
> 
> :laughing:


----------



## Patriot

This has been one of the first "colder" days in AZ since March. It's only 56F right now which is a big drop of us. Other areas of the state get much colder of course as there's a lot of land above 5000ft.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Black Rose said:


> In case anyone didn't know, holding aluminum bodied lights without gloves in cold weather is not such a good idea



I have my "winter lights" all covered with Pachmayr Pac-Skin (get 5x20" size).


----------



## LED_Thrift

It's not that cold right now, about 32F / 0C, but we are having our first snow of the season. About 2" / 5cm. I fabricated a fire box two weeks ago to use on my deck, and had it going tonight. My sixteen year old son and I were outside for about two hours while it was snowing, keeping warm by the fire and eating apple pie my wife had just made. In order to get the full effect from the fire, he refused to wear warm clothes. He wore a tee shirt, blue jeans and sandals! He enjoys being crazy. He used my Eagletac P10A2 to get some wood from the wood pile. He likes that one a lot. I used my current EDC, Nitecore D10. 

I'm really impressed by the cold weather performance of the Eneloop or Hybrids batteries. Last weekend I was backpacking in the Catskills, also on two inches of snow, and I used them a lot. It gets dark so early this time of year out in the woods, but I didn't have to use any of my spare batteries, the Duraloops I was using seemed to give the same amount of runtime that they give during indoor use.


----------



## 901-Memphis

It didn't get much below 20F last night for me. The real cold weather isn't here yet


----------



## Sgt. LED

17 last night here in Huntington.


----------



## Black Rose

Currently -2°C/29°F here...and mother nature has dandruff


----------



## buickid

mechBgon said:


> We were having highs in the single digits (Farenheit) for a while. I rode my bike to work & back Friday (YouTube vid), and I think it was 10°F at most. On the way home, I believe it was about 4°F and falling. Cold enough!
> 
> One guy rolled down his window to yell "NUTJOB!" at me. Well, if the shoe fits...



Rode to class earlier this week. 3F. Not too bad. Ride or die! :devil:


----------



## LightToad

-15F in Woodland Park, CO the other day.


----------



## 276

Only 25 here and still wearing shorts!


----------



## Sadsack

They're calling for mid-teens here tonight but at least the days are nice and sunny. :wave:


----------



## T-3

Got our first "real" snow storm here on Friday... MAJOR snowfall and wind pretty much crippled the city (Calgary/Airdrie, Alberta). The storm hit pretty much all of Alberta! Snow has stopped, and we're all shoveled out, but this week will be cccccold! Right now it's -25C (-13F) outside ... and that's without the windchill!!! Supposed to warm up to a tropical -7C by Friday... hope so, as we move into our new home on Saturday!!! :santa:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Finally got in the weenie upper 20's tonight. No snow here yet. I'm still feeling cheated out of my winter.


----------



## nbp

Thanks everyone for supporting this thread. Glad to see lots of replies. I hope to keep it alive all winter, so please keep on sharing your stories of bitter cold, crippling snow storms, and cold weather battery performance...hehe, it is a
a flashlight forum after all  

For us here in SE WI were looking at some snow here in the next couple days. Tuesday night through Wednesday could bring 9-13 inches. Yikes, hello winter. I'll be updating when we see what really shows up.


----------



## Mjolnir

LuxLuthor said:


> Finally got in the weenie upper 20's tonight. No snow here yet. I'm still feeling cheated out of my winter.



I got about an inch (optimistically) of snow last night, but nothing accumulated on the roads. It didn't even completely cover the grass in most places; there are just blades of grass with some half frozen snow around them now. Winter really is coming pretty late around here.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

It's getting chilly here (for the US west coast at least) with temps dropping into the teens. With a good wind blowing the windchill makes it feel decently cold. But really it can't compare to what a lot of other locations get.


----------



## LUPARA

Seems like the boyz in Copenhagen won't have


----------



## LUPARA

OOPS!! Keyboard malfunction!! 
No point in going to Copenhagen to discuss warming then! Must be something else they're talking about.... ...


----------



## LuxLuthor

Mjolnir said:


> I got about an inch (optimistically) of snow last night, but nothing accumulated on the roads. It didn't even completely cover the grass in most places; there are just blades of grass with some half frozen snow around them now. Winter really is coming pretty late around here.



Why did I bother shutting off the outside water valves or winterize my car? Who's running this show?

_(I'm using reverse psychology on God._)


----------



## FrogmanM

Well its raining in Southern California right now, and I'm COLD! Only 2 more weeks until I go back home to Hawaii.

-Mayo


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Tell me about it... it's forecast to be 16 degrees F tomorrow at 8 AM when I get to work. Eeek!!!!

Highs only expected to get up to 31 degrees F.
(Portland,OR..in case you're curious.)


----------



## Monocrom

My dad is visiting from the Old Country. 

He brought me an Italian sweater. The kind that makes cashmere look like something a hobo might wear. Let's just say, no need to bother with a coat at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Tonight and tomorrow total snow accumulation here is predicted to be between _12-15 inches_, coupled with winds of up to 30 mph....blizzard! Then tomorrow night after the snow stops a cold front is coming through and temps will drop to the single digits with _wind chills 14-24 below zero_....

For us here in the Midwest: 

WINTER'S HERE!!! :eeksign:


----------



## 901-Memphis

50 MPH winds expected today where i am at, with a mix or rain and snow, going to be interesting!


----------



## LuxLuthor

nbp said:


> Tonight and tomorrow total snow accumulation here is predicted to be between _12-15 inches_, coupled with winds of up to 30 mph....blizzard! Then tomorrow night after the snow stops a cold front is coming through and temps will drop to the single digits with _wind chills 14-24 below zero_....
> 
> For us here in the Midwest:
> 
> WINTER'S HERE!!! :eeksign:


Now you're talking! Damn, I'm jealous!


----------



## MCFLYFYTER

It has been in the low 30's F, much better than the 110+ summers.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Currently 13 degrees out (without windchill) and still a couple hours to go until sunrise. I think I'm going to go take a walk as it's rare for us to ever get this cold around here (at least not up on a mountian), so it'll be a fun thing to go experience.


----------



## foxtrot29

*Aw SNAP!*







SH*T!


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Aw SNAP!*

:twothumbs

So..did you have to work today?


----------



## foxtrot29

*Re: Aw SNAP!*



fisk-king said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> So..did you have to work today?



Tonight from 11pm to 7am. <sigh>


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: Aw SNAP!*

Plenty of time to dig out!!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

*Re: Aw SNAP!*

Looks like my dog kennels...

I've got a ton of shovelling to do


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: Aw SNAP!*

looks like your about 24 hours ahead of the dump we might be getting.


----------



## foxtrot29

*Re: Aw SNAP!*



Launch Mini said:


> looks like your about 24 hours ahead of the dump we might be getting.



Yeah man, it's still supposed to snow intermittently all day today too.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Up until a couple of hours ago The Weather Network up here in Canada was predicting +3 C(about +35F) for here in central Canada for Christmas Day!!!!!

Might only be around -3C but still warm by our standards.


----------



## Echo63

its not too cold here

currently 22 deg celcius (71F) in the room here.
was 33 celcius (91.4) this afternoon

and it is supposed to be 41 on sunday (106)

the joys of living in the southern hemisphere


----------



## LEDninja

2009_Dec_11





2008_Jan_15 is on post 66 this thread.


----------



## geepondy

Does all of the Hudson Bay freeze over in the winter? I assume it's salt water, correct?



LEDninja said:


> 2009_Dec_11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008_Jan_15 is on post 66 this thread.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

geepondy said:


> Does all of the Hudson Bay freeze over in the winter? I assume it's salt water, correct?




Yes it's saltwater and yes it freezes over.The polar bears stay on land all summer and then move out on to the ice in the winter to hunt seal.

A female friend of mine lives in Churchill,Man. on the shore of Hudson Bay.She tells me it's not unusual for a polar bear to wander in to town.

Imagine walking around a corner and coming face-to-face with a 1500 pound bear!


----------



## Superdave

The Mississippi river froze around the middle of last week, it's thawing right now but i'm sure it'll be frozen again in a day or 2. :sigh:


----------



## Dioni

Wow.. its quite cold!






Here in my state, the southernmost and one of the coldest in Brazil, the lowest temperature is around -5Cº [23Fº] during winter.

Snow is rare!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

Dioni: The high temp hasn't hit your yearly low here in about a week.

Right now it's 12ºF, and that's as warm as it's getting today. Tomorrow's high is only supposed to be 7ºF...


----------



## Dioni

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Dioni: The high temp hasn't hit your yearly low here in about a week.
> 
> Right now it's 12ºF, and that's as warm as it's getting today. Tomorrow's high is only supposed to be 7ºF...


 
Oh my...


----------



## mdocod

Last Tuesday (and Wednesday morning) night we hit -9F around the Colorado Springs region. Winds were pushing 10-25MPH IIRC. Weather forecasters said windchill was as low as -30F at times.

I got called into work that night to deliver pizzas. Glad I wore my polypro. Face still froze in the few minutes that I was outside here and there. Can't imagine being out in that sort of weather for a long period of time. 

-Eric


PS: here's some neat photos from a storm we had here a couple years back:






















Took the 4x4 out for a spin in that, like I do anytime it snows;


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Geez Mdocod-up here in Canada the only thing we fear are the words "Colorado Low"!!!!!!

I'm not kidding.We laugh at -30 temps,but when the weatherman says a low is moving up from Colorado we shake in our moccasins!!!

Typically these lows bring 10-40 inches of snow to our region.

Back in '97 two Colorado Lows bought storms in to my area of around a total of 50 inches of snow in one week that later melted and resulted in the "flood of the century". 

Poor Grand Forks,North Dakota was under 5 feet of water.

The only thing that saved my hometown of Winnipeg was the floodway constructed back in the 50's to divert water around the city.

I love your battery holders Mdocod-but please keep the snow to yourself.:devil:


----------



## mdocod

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Geez Mdocod-up here in Canada the only thing we fear are the words "Colorado Low"!!!!!!



LOL... Here we are always looking out for an "Albuquerque Low_" !_​


----------



## geepondy

Wonder how you guys can get such copious snowfalls. You are so far inland, where's the source of the moisture?

I've been thru a few hellacious snowstorms here in the USA northeast but those storms typically come up the coast and drag the moisture off the Atlantic.



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Geez Mdocod-up here in Canada the only thing we fear are the words "Colorado Low"!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not kidding.We laugh at -30 temps,but when the weatherman says a low is moving up from Colorado we shake in our moccasins!!!
> 
> Typically these lows bring 10-40 inches of snow to our region.
> 
> Back in '97 two Colorado Lows bought storms in to my area of around a total of 50 inches of snow in one week that later melted and resulted in the "flood of the century".
> 
> Poor Grand Forks,North Dakota was under 5 feet of water.
> 
> The only thing that saved my hometown of Winnipeg was the floodway constructed back in the 50's to divert water around the city.
> 
> I love your battery holders Mdocod-but please keep the snow to yourself.:devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor

mdocod said:


> PS: here's some neat photos from a storm we had here a couple years back:



That's my idea of heaven. Used to live in the Springs, Denver, and had a condo in Dillon. Those were the days.


----------



## ltiu

Here is Houston Tx we are using our A/C :nana:

Very humid.


----------



## ltiu

geepondy said:


> Wonder how you guys can get such copious snowfalls. You are so far inland, where's the source of the moisture?
> 
> I've been thru a few hellacious snowstorms here in the USA northeast but those storms typically come up the coast and drag the moisture off the Atlantic.



Depends which part of Canada. 

S. Ontario/S. Quebec gets a lot of moisture from the Great Lakes.

The praries get snow from recycled moisture ... rain/snow falls on land close to the sea and evaporates and moves inland and falls and evaporates and falls futher inland.

BC gets rain/snow from the Pacific and BC mountains get a LOT of snow.


----------



## LuxLuthor

ltiu said:


> Depends which part of Canada.
> 
> S. Ontario/S. Quebec gets a lot of moisture from the Great Lakes.
> 
> The praries get snow from recycled moisture ... rain/snow falls on land close to the sea and evaporates and moves inland and falls and evaporates and falls futher inland.
> 
> BC gets rain/snow from the Pacific and BC mountains get a LOT of snow.


Whereas the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is about 90 Fahrenheit.


----------



## DM51

LuxLuthor said:


> ... the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.


I think he's got it. I think he's got it.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*GASP* Could it be? Some glorious snow for once? Oh, I'm hoping we get some of the sweet white stuff for once. I can get out my sled and see if my Westie, Scottie can pull me around. LOL!


----------



## Mjolnir

Well the the National Weather service site says my area is going to get 11 inches of snow... However, it isn't snowing yet, and they are wrong 100% of the time about everything.


----------



## vtunderground

We just got 15" of snow, which is pretty respectable for Virginia. Today we exercised the 4WD (and made a snowman). Tomorrow I get to shovel the sidewalk & dig out my wife's car.


----------



## Budda

Today in the north of Italy is a cold day, instead the warm sun: -5°C, 23F


----------



## LuxLuthor

I just measured in several places to rule out drifting, and have 17-18 inches recorded, and its still snowing lightly. This makes me so happy. Finally!


----------



## jzmtl

-20C last night, but on top of mountain must be -30. Was freezing my butt off while on ski lift, and to make things worse they are snowmaking and blowing water all over the place.


----------



## LuxLuthor

WooHoo 22 inches of fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.


----------



## Black Rose

LuxLuthor said:


> WooHoo 22 inches of fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.


But the real question is....do you melt it with your high powered incans?


----------



## Dioni

Salt??? no, thanks.. I have a Mag623


----------



## LuxLuthor

Black Rose said:


> But the real question is....do you melt it with your high powered incans?



No. I sublimate snow.


----------



## DM51

LuxLuthor said:


> I sublimate snow


LOL, I thought you had some kind of Heath Robinson contraption to get rid of it using a shovel and a piece of string connected to a lever, a bicycle wheel, a steam-kettle and a skateboard, or something like that. You had a thread about it a while ago.


----------



## Egsise

jzmtl said:


> -20C last night, but on top of mountain must be -30. Was freezing my butt off while on ski lift, and to make things worse they are snowmaking and blowing water all over the place.


Funny, in here the top of mountains are warmer places.


----------



## LuxLuthor

DM51 said:


> LOL, I thought you had some kind of Heath Robinson contraption to get rid of it using a shovel and a piece of string connected to a lever, a bicycle wheel, a steam-kettle and a skateboard, or something like that. You had a thread about it a while ago.



I have two battalions of armed and well-disciplined sciurids that for the right rewards are quite happy to keep my driveway clear of snow.


----------



## LED_Thrift

LuxLuthor said:


> WooHoo 22 inches of fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.


Sounds exactly like something I would say. I also enjoy throwing it.


----------



## Mjolnir

LuxLuthor said:


> WooHoo 22 inches of fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.



Unfortunately my area only got about 5 inches of snow... I am NEVER trusting NWS again. The prediction was for "1-2 inches" + "7-11" inches +"1-3" inches.
We didn't even get 7".


----------



## ElectronGuru

LuxLuthor said:


> I have two battalions of armed and well-disciplined sciurids that for the right rewards are quite happy to keep my driveway clear of snow.



Dude, I got your fix right here:


----------



## mdocod

LuxLuthor said:


> ...fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.



You and I have even more in common that I previously thought!!

I'm not much for winter-sports (skiing/boarding), but everything else is awesome. I'm the goofball who shows up at the pizza joint on days off to deliver in the snow and ice. (they'll never turn down a spare driver in bad weather, someone always wants to go home anyways)...

I look at pizza delivery on an icy/snowy day like a way to get paid to go out and play... Hilarious. 

On the bad news front, my front diff is on the way out, going to take a lot of wrench turning and heavy lifting to fix it. I'm going to call it an excuse to put a locker up front. Deep snow! BRING IT BABY!!!!

-Eric

PS: few inches here in the last day or so, nothing special but enough to snow-pack most roads and inject some fun.


----------



## Dioni

ElectronGuru said:


> Dude, I got your fix right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
:laughing: this should be the pizza delivery vehicle! 

how to deliver pizza after all these snow days?


----------



## KD5XB

We didn't get a lot of snow, perhaps 3 or 4 inches, but the temperature this morning was *6* above zero Fahrenheit. Brr......


----------



## StefanFS

This winter is the worst of the last five years or more. Pretty soon I'm out of space to dump snow from our driveway. -28 to -30C (-22F) are forecast in our area on Tuesday/Wednesday, and more snow of course.

This is a pic from 1980, a record winter here. At the summer house during winter holiday. My little brother is just realising that judgment is about to be exacted on him for his misdeeds.....


----------



## ElectronGuru

StefanFS said:


> My little brother is just realising that judgment is about to be exacted on him for his misdeeds....



:devil:


----------



## Dioni

StefanFS said:


>


 


50 inches of snow


----------



## alaskawolf

mdocod said:


> hmmm.. -62 mentioned....
> 
> If I may make a suggestion:
> 
> 0W20




have to love 0W oil 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV4nurBZSCo
other then the a week or so ago this is probably one of the warmest Decembers i can remember


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RisYmZ4rArw
starting the car remotely in November


----------



## etc

Maryland.
-1C tonight but they are promising -8C this weekend. Most of this melted however.

I cannot get my chainsaw started, it's the $89 special tool from Wally-Worlde. 
Thinking of upgrading to something better anyway, any ideas from you smart people? 

If not, here comes the 500 FRN electric heating bill again.


----------



## nbp

First thing that comes to mind when I think high end chainsaws is Stihl.


----------



## Empath

Political tangents removed, with a reminder that more volatile discussion can take place freely in the Underground.


----------



## alaskawolf

start the year off with typical cold weather . high of -21f and current temp of -32F 

the extension cord for my car isn't fitting properly now


----------



## LED_Thrift

I did a mod to help with the snow shoveling this year. It combines my love of snow and of bikes. [The moded bike was a Huffy so, at the risk of sounding snobbish, it was no loss to the cycling world.] 






It works great, and the heavier the snow is the better it throws! I still need to mount a light to it. I was thinking of a ProPoly 4AA, but I may use one with more flood, as you don't need much light when you have that nice white stuff to light up.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Excellent custom made version of the Wovel I got last year. Isn't it amazing how well this type of system works--especially that heavy, wet snow/slush at the end of the driveway that the road crews love to plow into yours?


----------



## bigdukesix

nbp said:


> Good thing I stocked up on lithium batteries ...here is SE Wisconsin it's -9F, with a wind chill of -27F....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> How cold is it where you live?



Get yourself one or two of these

I love em

stay warm for an hour

http://www.flaxseedbodywarmers.com/


----------



## nbp

It has been pretty mild here for the past couple weeks, (for Wisconsin, that is), but alas some excitement! The NE has had their snow, and it looks like Monday night through Tuesday we could be in for 7-14 inches as well. Snow day perhaps? :twothumbs


----------



## Alberta-Blue

I live in Canada.... when it gets cold; it gets cold. I remember one day on patrol where it was -52'C w/o the windchill and -64'C with the wind chill. For all you americans on the 'F scale.... I guess that would be somewhere round the -44/-51 respectively.


----------



## andyw513

It says it's 26F here, but when you go outside to smoke it feels like Negative 26F. It doesn't help being sick anyways!


----------



## nitesky

LED Thrift - excellent! Now post that at bikeforums.net. 

We dodged the really big recent storms so far. The next one coming through the midwest does not sound pretty either.


----------



## andyw513

Lol, I like the Huffy-Plow. Does it have a snow tire?


----------



## LED_Thrift

Thanks nitesky and andyw513. The Huffy-tosser has a regular knobby, no studs. I thought it might slip when I tilted it to the side and pushed down to toss the snow, but it hasn't yet. 

Maybe I should post it on the bike forums, I just fear some purist nut going bersek when they see a bike all chopped up. Speaking of chopping it up though.... next time I go on a club ride where they tell everyone to bring a water bottle, a helmet and a spare tube - I can be the first to bring a spare downtube! 

@Alberta-Blue _quote"I remember one day on patrol where it was -52'C w/o the windchill and -64'C with the wind chill. For all you americans on the 'F scale...." !!! _*That's -61F and -83F* !!! I don't think I can even imagine cold that deep. Yow.


----------



## jtr1962

LED_Thrift said:


> @Alberta-Blue _quote"I remember one day on patrol where it was -52'C w/o the windchill and -64'C with the wind chill. For all you americans on the 'F scale...." !!! _*That's -61F and -83F* !!! I don't think I can even imagine cold that deep. Yow.


I can come pretty close to that in my thermoelectric temperature chamber ( upper left display is actual chamber temperature ):







And yes, this type of cold, even on just your hands for a few seconds, is numbing. I couldn't imagine being outdoors with my entire body exposed to it.


----------



## nbp

Well, we ended up with a total of about 10 inches. :ironic: I don't hate snow, but I don't love it either.


----------



## TedTheLed

the TV said it snowed in 49 states yesterday. well it must have snowed in Hawaii because it was 70F and sunny here. 
just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Egsise

I don't get the wind chill thing.
It's something like: It's -20 but if you wear a T-shirt it feels like -40.
Use proper windproof clothes etc and there is no wind chill factor FFS.

Is the wind chill scale invented so that idiots know how cold it is if you wear only a baseball cap?


----------



## LuxLuthor

Egsise said:


> I don't get the wind chill thing.
> It's something like: It's -20 but if you wear a T-shirt it feels like -40.
> Use proper windproof clothes etc and there is no wind chill factor FFS.
> 
> Is the wind chill scale invented so that idiots know how cold it is if you wear only a baseball cap?



Most people will still have some skin exposed....their face, their eyes, etc. It is of practical value in determining length of exposure and amount of protection.


----------



## wyager

It's really warm up here right now. It hovers right around freezing, and it's wreaking havoc on our skiing. It's about 35 degrees outside. :shakehead feels bad man.

will


----------



## nbp

> TedTheLed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the TV said it snowed in 49 states yesterday. well it must have snowed in Hawaii because it was 70F and sunny here.
> just wanted to make that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hawaii *was* the *only* the only state with no snow in it on Friday. I'm sure there was snow _somewhere _in Cali.  In fact, 61% of the land mass of the USA was snow covered, even if it was a very light layer in places.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yavox

There is a joke about one Russian calling another one living in Siberia to ask about the weather:

R1: - Is it cold there?
R2: - Sure man, about -40C
R1: - -40? I was watching TV and they were talking about -60C or so..
R2: - What? -60C? They must have been talking about the *outside!


*Here in Poland -20C at the moment. Outside of course. Quark Mini Ti 123 running on RCRs with no overheating problems at all.


----------



## geepondy

Oh I don't pooh-pooh the wind chill factor. I grew up in northern Vermont and have experienced -35 degrees F or so but standing on a Massachusetts beach in ten degree weather with the wind whipping off the ocean felt every bit as cold.


----------



## Egsise

Thx, you proved my point.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Egsise said:


> I don't get the wind chill thing.
> 
> Is the wind chill scale invented so that idiots know how cold it is if you wear only a baseball cap?





Egsise said:


> Thx, you proved my point.



Indeed, it is now proven that you don't get it...but for the idiots to which you so humbly refer...there is no relationship between wind chill factor and baseball caps. :devil:


----------



## Patriot

LuxLuthor said:


> It is of practical value in determining length of exposure and amount of protection.




Makes sense to me.

I sure don't have to worry about wind chill factors where I live but professionals such as mountaineers and arctic expeditionists, use and apply wind chill factors in there gear selection all the time. It must be a valid and scientific way judging the potential deadliness in exposure otherwise they wouldn't use or refer to it. 

Regardless of what wind protection I'm wearing while hunting in the mountians it's always far more difficult to stay comfortable when the wind is gusting. As soon as the wind stops or I can shelter myself against it, instantly I feel warmer and more comfortable.


----------



## Egsise

LuxLuthor said:


> Indeed, it is now proven that you don't get it...but for the idiots to which you so humbly refer...there is no relationship between wind chill factor and baseball caps. :devil:


LOL

So if you use baseball cap at -20 and it's winding it does not help at all if you use windproof commando mask etc?

People that use wind chill factors are normally those that don't know how to use proper clothing to prevent the effect of wind.
And I mean in normal everyday life.


----------



## Patriot

It was 75 degrees here today and I was sweating in a long sleeve cotton shirt. A really beautiful day and hardly a cloud in the sky.


----------



## 276

I love this cold weather I'm still wearing shorts when it snows.

On a side note Is that cactus real.. its huge


----------



## vtunderground

A co-worker of mine took this picture the other day, out near where I go hunting (Bent Mountain, just outside Roanoke VA):







I don't mind the snow, except when it sticks around for a month after it falls.


----------



## 276

Most snow i ever saw was past my knee's and that was years ago... that would sure be fun to play in.


----------



## LuxLuthor

vtunderground said:


> A co-worker of mine took this picture the other day, out near where I go hunting (Bent Mountain, just outside Roanoke VA):
> 
> I don't mind the snow, except when it sticks around for a month after it falls.



WOW! Impressive photo.

Also, great cactus, Patriot!


----------



## Federal LG

Today we had *40 degrees Celsius* (40º C) :shakehead

Damn hot... 

I know you guys are freezing, but you can´t imagine what is our summer over here. To work with suits, ties and sometimes bulletproof vests in this weather sounds like a punishment to me...

I hate our summers!

(I live in Brazil)


----------



## Patriot

276 said:


> Is that cactus real.. its huge





> LuxLuthor
> Also, great cactus, Patriot!




Thanks, and yes it's real...lol. 

As far as Saguaro's go it's actually not all that big but I really liked how the arms were growing every which way on this one. I was out hiking yesterday so snapped a shot of it.


----------



## geepondy

Well your winter's must be nice. I'm assuming you never see a frozen water puddle.



Federal LG said:


> Today we had *40 degrees Celsius* (40º C) :shakehead
> 
> Damn hot...
> 
> I know you guys are freezing, but you can´t imagine what is our summer over here. To work with suits, ties and sometimes bulletproof vests in this weather sounds like a punishment to me...
> 
> I hate our summers!
> 
> (I live in Brazil)


----------



## Egsise




----------



## nbp

Yeah but that -38.4 is in Celsius so it's not really that cold; in Fahrenheit that's only like -38.


----------



## LED_Thrift

^


----------



## nbp

I feel bad for you southerners who have had such an unusually cold and snowy winter. My folks were in Florida a couple weeks ago and it was cold and rainy. The worst...:thumbsdow. Here in Wisconsin, we are having a wonderful early spring the past week or so. Lots of mid 50s, even low 60s and plenty of sun. :twothumbs

Usually, we'd still have all kinds of snow on the ground, but instead, the flowers are coming up!


----------



## Egsise

F flowers.
Best snowmobile, ice fishing, downhill skiing etc season is here for the next two months.


----------



## nbp

While I don't appreciate your bitterness toward the flowers, :ironic:

I will agree that I'm a bit disappointed about the end of ice fishing. I only got to go a couple times this season, and really only had one good day where we were catching fish. Oh well, pretty soon it'll be mushroom hunting season, as morels will be coming up, and it'll be time to trek into the woods. Yippee!


----------



## Egsise

Flowers mean summer, summer means sun that does not set, that means no darkness in 4 months.

Mi hatez flowas.


----------



## nbp

lol, I didn't even think of that! I suppose that is a terrible time for a flashaholic. Kinda makes it hard to play with lights when it's never dark. I understand now.


----------



## mdocod

12-18 inches predicted to fall here in the next 12 hours or so. 

   YAY


----------



## CaspersMom

Wish you could somehow ship that snow over to North Carolina! I love it! Stay warm!


----------



## nbp

We're going to have another really warm week here! Starting today, we're in the upper 40s low 50s and sunny and over the next week, it's supposed to warm to the 70s! In WI in the end of March/beginning of April. Weird, but I'll take it! Some years we still have mountains of snow on the ground this time of the year. I wonder if we will get an unexpected blizzard in the middle of April yet. It wouldn't surprise me. :ironic:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Egsise said:


> Flowers mean summer, summer means sun that does not set, that means no darkness in 4 months.
> 
> Mi hatez flowas.



If someone were to live on the exact north or south pole, how would you ever know what time it is? All longitudinal time zones merge.


----------



## nbp

Would it really matter what time it was? It's not like there's trains to catch or movie start times or anything. There's nothing there.


----------



## LuxLuthor

nbp said:


> Would it really matter what time it was? It's not like there's trains to catch or movie start times or anything. There's nothing there.



Well I realize it's not the bustling cheese megatropolis of Milwaukee, but I wasn't concerned with catching a train or watching a movie.


----------



## nbp

LuxLuthor said:


> Well I realize it's not the bustling cheese megatropolis of Milwaukee, but *I wasn't concerned with catching a train or watching a movie.*



Then what difference does it make what time it is? Eat when you get hungry, sleep when you get tired. If there are no other people around to synchronize your activities with, time as measured by a clock is kind of irrelevant. Your natural circadian rhythms and day/night patterns will do the rest. Large numbers of the world's population live their whole lives without clocks and they do just fine. 

I'm just funnin' with ya Lux.  I hope you realize that. 

In all seriousness, in that situation, I would just pick a time zone and stick with it. Set my watch to whatever o'clock, and go with it. Maybe pick the time zone of other humans I have regular contact with, so at least I'm not calling them at odd times or something. Interesting thought. Well, the north pole is just floating ice, and the South pole really is only inhabited by a few scientists at any time, so hopefully I never have that problem.


----------



## Egsise

LuxLuthor said:


> If someone were to live on the exact north or south pole, how would you ever know what time it is? All longitudinal time zones merge.


UTC of course.


----------



## Alex K.

As of April 7th, 80 degrees!


----------



## Roger999

It's winter here and today it's 22C/71F.


----------



## Black Rose

Last weekend it was 29C.

Right now it's 9C with 31 km/h winds


----------



## nbp

Time to bump this one up for the winter. Unfortunately the Great Crash wiped out all the posts from last winter. :scowl:

It's down in the 20s tonight, and actually feels kinda wintery around here. Just placed an order with Lighthound for more lithiums so we should be good to go.


----------



## jiuong

We don't have winter here and the lowest it ever gets it about 26-27 C...
It had been the same for the last couple of weeks, sunny in the morning and rainy in the afternoon.
Sometimes I'm a little envious of you guys staying in places with 4 seasons.


----------



## dudemar

It's a very windy 58 F here in the bay area. It dipped to upper 40s a few weeks ago.


----------



## march.brown

Today is the First of December and it is quite cold here in South Wales ... It's 0930 hrs and the temperature is 11C (51F) ... I guess I will have to put a jacket on over my T-shirt ... My Wife says that I don't feel the cold as she does , but secretly I do.

Our garden is still in flower with Fuchsias and Roses , but the Daffodils have started to flower early and the Azaleas too ... Must be due to the climate changes ... The birds are not eating their food from the feeders , so it seems that there is still enough wild food available for them ... Usually they are queueing up at the bird feeders at this time of the year.

Strange times ! ! !
.


----------



## march.brown

march.brown said:


> Today is the First of December and it is quite cold here in South Wales ... It's 0930 hrs and the temperature is 11C (51F) ... I guess I will have to put a jacket on over my T-shirt ... My Wife says that I don't feel the cold as she does , but secretly I do.
> 
> Our garden is still in flower with Fuchsias and Roses , but the Daffodils have started to flower early and the Azaleas too ... Must be due to the climate changes ... The birds are not eating their food from the feeders , so it seems that there is still enough wild food available for them ... Usually they are queueing up at the bird feeders at this time of the year.
> 
> Strange times ! ! !
> .


Well it is the second of December and what a noticeable difference there is ... The temperature at 1030hrs was 6C (43F) ... It is cold , but there is no wind to make it feel colder ... There was a hint of ground frost when I went out for the newspaper at about 0800 and the car thermometer said it was 3C (37F) ... Winter is here and if the temperature goes much lower I guess my Geraniums will die again as they all did last year ... The previous few years most of them survived as we didn't have any heavy frosts ... I will probably just have to buy more next year as I don't really have anywhere to store any cuttings.

I'm going to get my Wife a coat for Christmas in the hope that she won't put the heating on too high ... Our Gas and Electric bills have rocketed up compared to last year ... There's no real point in changing suppliers as they are all putting their prices up so their shareholders can buy new Rolls Royce cars ... Shame really as they only wanted Mercedes last year.
.


----------



## Quest4fire

Well it was 9F when I got to work today, but my job took me an hour away to north west Iowa where it was 15 degrees colder at -6F, wind chill of -12F. Brrrr!


----------



## nbp

It was only 9F here last night. Brrrr. Starting to feel like winter. Except we have no snow, which is sort of odd by this time of year. The last couple years we've had a big storm by now. :shrug: Oh well, less to shovel.


----------



## StarHalo

And remember whenever you feel cold, to check the weather in Vostok..


----------



## mdocod

Hit -12F here in Black Forest, CO here about a week ago. Fairly impressive for the time of year.


----------



## don.gwapo

Hmmm.... will never experience those cold/hot weather here in Aloha State. Weather is always on the low to high 70's all year long.


----------



## Mr Bigglow

There's a weeks-long warm spell scheduled here in the Great White North. This is bad news for people further south, if it happens, because it generally means the arctic cold is leaking down into places it doesn't belong (think the US Southwest) and is pushing warmer weather north. Personally I like a white Christmas for the atmo, and for skiing and snowshoeing (as do local businesses), so I'm extra sorry about that.

And, warm or cold, it's always going to be darker than h3ll here in Canada, so we don't gain much. But we DO get to use our flashlights an extra 8 hours.


----------



## guiri

LuxLuthor said:


> WooHoo 22 inches of fluffy bliss. I love the snow. The stunning beauty and enveloping cold repainting of the world into a pure white. I love watching it, walking in it, slipping on it, feeling it, looking at snowflakes, shoveling it, driving in it, skiiing on it, playing with it.



I'm like you, I get diddy when there's snow, especially nice, dry, powdery snow


----------



## nbp

Time for a bump. It was 2F when I left the house this morning. Brrrr.


----------



## guiri

So, let me ask, would you rather have what we have here in the summer? 100 degrees and sometimes around 80-90% humidity?
Hard to dress for that bro.

Gonna tell you a story.

Years ago, I lived in Sweden and we first moved way up north and then gradually moving further south.
Well, up north was close to the Arctic circle and hell, I like the cold.

So, we had moved down south and decided one year to go back up north and visit some friends in the town where
we used to live.

While my parents were hanging out and having coffee, I thought I'd walk down town to see if anything had changed and so on.
That day, it was unusually cold even for up there, AND on top of that, there were storm force winds.

It was around 35 BELOW (in fahrenheit) and around 70 mph winds.

Normally, it wouldn't have fazed me much but the damn wind was killing me and I had to go in apartment
buildings to warm up every 1000 feet or so.

Now THAT'S a little cold


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Time for a bump. It was 2F when I left the house this morning. Brrrr.



I'd almost take that. It's going to be 42°C here on Friday...


----------



## nbp

I'll take 2F over 100F any day George. Hard on the cars in the morning though. Haha


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I'd almost take that. It's going to be 42°C here on Friday...



That's sick. :sick2:


----------



## guiri

mvyrmnd said:


> I'd almost take that. It's going to be 42°C here on Friday...



Above or below zero?


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I'll take 2F over 100F any day George. Hard on the cars in the morning though. Haha



Finally someone with sense 
Yep, can't get away from the heat.

As for the engines, here's how they do it up north. Since most people live in apartment buildings. You have your parking spot
and then you have one of these in front and when you get home, you hook it up to your engine heater or whatever it's called.
This is from a French site but you get the idea. They look like parking meters


----------



## Fresh Light

-15F this morning around 0700, but it has warmed up into the low 20's since then.


----------



## mvyrmnd

guiri said:


> Above or below zero?



Above. That'd be 108F


----------



## guiri

mvyrmnd said:


> Above. That'd be 108F



Ah, I didn't see where you were


----------



## guiri

Fresh Light said:


> -15F this morning around 0700, but it has warmed up into the low 20's since then.



Man, I miss the hell outta the snow


----------



## nbp

Those are block heaters, mostly only diesel trucks have them here, as it's not cold enough to justify for cars like in the Arctic circle I guess. 

On the plus side, I got to go ice fishing today so that was fun.


----------



## guiri

Dude, ice fishing is awesome


----------



## harro

mvyrmnd said:


> Above. That'd be 108F



Yeah, for the next week at least!! In Shepp anyway dunno bout Wang? Roll on end of D/S and cooler torch weather!! Dark at 6, not 9.45.


----------



## CaptainBrock

Current conditions at
DW5683 Carlsbad (D5683)
Lat: 33.09417 Lon: -117.22050 Elev: 613ft.
45°F
7°C 


Humidity44% 
Wind SpeedNNE 4 G 7 MPH 
Barometer30.09 in 
Dewpoint24°F (-4°C) 
VisibilityNA 
 Last Update on 02 Jan 12:46 am PST 
For us, this is definitely "a**-biting" cold!!


----------



## guiri

Yeah, well, have fun


----------



## guiri

CaptainBrock said:


> Current conditions at
> DW5683 Carlsbad (D5683)
> Lat: 33.09417 Lon: -117.22050 Elev: 613ft.
> 45°F
> 7°C
> 
> 
> Humidity44%
> Wind SpeedNNE 4 G 7 MPH
> Barometer30.09 in
> Dewpoint24°F (-4°C)
> VisibilityNA
> Last Update on 02 Jan 12:46 am PST
> For us, this is definitely "a**-biting" cold!!



So, is this Cali?


----------



## H-Man

guiri said:


> So, is this Cali?



Looks like it.
I'm not used to wearing pants until it gets into the 20's


----------



## Chrono

I'm in Montreal, Canada and it get VERY cold out here in the winter.


----------



## guiri

Cold but DRY though, right?


----------



## Blueskies123

In Fort Lauderdale is was 75 degrees this morning. I had to think about if I needed to turn on the air conditioner or crack open the moon roof.


----------



## guiri

It's good to have choices isn't it?


----------



## Fresh Light

guiri said:


> Man, I miss the hell outta the snow



Really hasn't been much of that here. Winter isn't what it used to be. I've got coolant heaters for my diesel car and diesel compact tractor, but haven't even come close to needing them this year, but always use antigel to be safe. It's up to mid 30sF, so not really cold at all. Last Saturday we took the wheelers 20 miles down the river to a large reservoir where we do ice fishing. The ice is 6 to 8 inches, however, there were some open areas on the river that caused us to do a small amount of shore riding.


----------



## TedTheLed

80F, 20% Humditity here.

(Minneapolis tonight: - 13F !)


----------



## Fresh Light

TedTheLed said:


> 80F, 20% Humditity here.
> 
> (Minneapolis tonight: - 13F !)



Mondays high is neg 5. This will prob be the coldest it gets this year. I expect to see neg 20.


----------



## nbp

Yeah cold couple days ahead at home also. Sunday night will be -4F with wind chills of -25F, high on Monday of 3F. 

I come home Sunday from Scottsdale, AZ. We were here for Barrett-Jackson, and it's been 70s and sunny. 

:ironic:


----------



## shado

Here in "Wild Rose Country" it was +6C yesterday  It's going down to -28C (-37C with wind chill) tonight 


​


----------



## jamesmtl514

We are getting a cold snap as well.
They are predicting -20 to-30 for next week.
Today was beautiful. -2 and 15cm of fully snow


----------



## orbital

+

Essentially mid-day wind chills,,,,, _crispy _in the upper mid-west // 
_
edit: the map I used froze & blew away!!_


----------



## jamesmtl514




----------



## orbital

^

Your neighbors in Ontario had truly dangerous windchill the last couple days, 
you have to have a plan B on everything at those temps..


----------



## nbp

Single digits here with -15F windchills. 


It was 60 on Tues. :ironic:


----------



## jabe1

15 degrees F was cold enough for me last night. My furnace broke at 8pm, didn't have a fix until 9:30 (temporary 'till morning). Luckily, the house only dropped 11 degrees overnight.


----------



## guiri

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Essentially mid-day wind chills,,,,, _crispy _in the upper mid-west //
> _
> edit: the map I used froze & blew away!!_



What are you crying for? The blue only starts up towards Canada... :devil:


----------



## guiri

So, all year, I've waited for the cold and it doesn't get here. Well, I decide to buy a street bike (motorcycle) and....you fill in the rest..


----------



## jamesmtl514

With the windchill it drpped to -40.
This week we went from +10 to -10 in 24 hrs


----------



## guiri

Chilly 

I used to live in northern Sweden (Boden) which is around 61 degrees North and Anchorage is 65. I have also been to Kiruna, Sweden which is at 67 degrees, just a bit north of Anchorage.

Mind you, it's a dry cold 

LOVE THE NORTH!


----------



## orbital

jamesmtl514 said:


> With the windchill it drpped to -40.
> This week we went from +10 to -10 in 24 hrs



+

Tuesday it was record warm at nearly 60F,, by Friday morning the wind chill was biting at -30F

*That's easily a 85F difference in how it felt outside in 72hrs* 

**east central WI..


----------



## lightdelight

It was 60? That's not good. Do you have lots of slippery spots now?


----------



## guiri

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Wednesday it was record warm at nearly 60F,, by Friday morning the wind chill was biting at -30F
> 
> *That's easily a 85F difference in how it felt outside in 72hrs*
> 
> **east central WI..



That right there would be enough to break your spirit


----------



## orbital

guiri said:


> That right there would be enough to break your spirit



+

it snowed in between that time period, so I got to use my Ariens snowblower {1981 ish},, that resets the spirit =


----------



## guiri

Snow is the $hit! Always gets me in a good mood and EVERYTHING is purdy with snow on top of it.
Plus, it tends to soften the temperature a little bit 

Love that stuff!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Had a last reminder of why I like the climate here better than the last few days in Pittsburgh. It's nice to watch the snow fall, but wait til it sits in the road mixing with salt and sand.







Geoff


----------



## nbp

lightdelight said:


> It was 60? That's not good. Do you have lots of slippery spots now?



Yes we do. I leave fairly close to Orbital. Tues was 60 and raining. Over night the temp dropped and by 9 am Wed. it was snowing. Snowed all afternoon, and the temp just kept dropping til it hit single digits, where it remained Thurs and Fri. Today's temp at least has two digits in it, and it's sunny, so not too bad. 



Flying Turtle said:


> Had a last reminder of why I like the climate here better than the last few days in Pittsburgh. It's nice to watch the snow fall, but wait til it sits in the road mixing with salt and sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff


 

My black Accord looks just like that. :sigh:


----------



## LEDninja

*Its getting cold outside.*

Can not find the old cold weather thread so I'll start a new one.

Temperature map from 2013-12-06. Surprised nobody have mentioned the cold yet. There is usually a cold snap at the beginning of December. It is usually 2 or 3 days. This time the forecast is for 2 weeks.





I'm getting old. Having trouble walking any distance without running out of breath (Gotta learn to walk more slowly than I'm used to). Having trouble fighting the wind. Not sure what I'm gonna do when the snow starts coming down heavy.

'Local' weather office is no help. They will forecast 40 kph wind in 2 days. So I plan to stay indoors. 2 days later it is only 20 kph which I can handle. Can not plan for the next day, let alone for a week. Sigh.


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Its getting cold outside.*

ah well, we all get old(er). I suspect that you have the joys of lake-effect snow in Hamilton Ontario. Buffalo NY, near Hamilton, has unreasonable amounts of snow. Currently the temp on my large digital weather station in Minneapolis,MN reads minus 26.9 C, or translated, -16.4 F. no wind though. The same low temp is forecast in a week. Winter has arrived.

In a place I used to live in northern MN, the air temp currently is -20F with a wind chill of -38F, as reported on Weather.com. Up there we used to talk about our 20-20 weather. 20 below, 20 MPH wind. Enjoy balmy Hamilton....

In the lower 48 of the US, northern Montana is the scary place. Lows of minus 40 are common up there.


----------



## nbp

It's 1 degree F right now with a windchill of -13. :sick2:


----------



## nbp

I gave my old thread a bump. Maybe a mod can put these posts in it. Thanks for getting us going.


----------



## 880arm

I'm a wimp compared to you guys up north. It's 22F here now and I'm about to freeze! :sick2:

I guess the fact that it was almost 80F a couple of days ago may have something to do with that :shakehead


----------



## moldyoldy

you are still tougher than the denizens of Florida, Miami area. One told me that they put on their long-johns when the temp drops below 60F. For that matter, on the Caribbean Islands east of San Juan, such as St. Maarten, when it gets cold (sic) there, the girls put on their bikini tops while swimming or sitting on the beach.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> It's 1 degree F right now with a windchill of -13. :sick2:



No fair! I'll trade ya. I had to turn the AC on yesterday and no, I'm not kidding. It was warm as hell outside...



My mom told me they had 20" of snow where she was in Sweden and she told me 'cause she knew that would pi$$ me off!

I WANT SNOW AND COLD! I have a 1600 sq ft house with a separate office. Who wants to trade homes?


----------



## TEEJ

Its ~ 60º F here.

:nana:






But we're supposed to get a blizzard tomorrow.


----------



## idleprocess

Dallas/Fort Worth area is sitting pretty at around 25F covered in 1-3" of sleet. This has largely ground organized civilization to a halt as the natives live in puckering white-knuckle fear of driving on the stuff - in spite of the fact that it's a semi-annual occurrence.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

26 degrees F here in Portland,OR.(the wind chill is 13 degrees F.)

Just got back from a walk down to Safeway.

So disgustingly cold.

I thought my nose hairs would freeze together.


----------



## shado

-30C this morning, -40C with wind chill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

moldyoldy said:


> For that matter, on the Caribbean Islands west of San Juan, such as St. Maarten, when it gets cold (sic) there, the girls put on their bikini tops while swimming or sitting on the beach.



That's too cold. :naughty: 

~ Chance

Edit: 8:27pm 15 Degrees 5mph Wind. 73% Humidity.


----------



## LEDninja

nbp said:


> I gave my old thread a bump. Maybe a mod can put these posts in it. Thanks for getting us going.


Thanks nbp. Its not the same without the old posts to compare to.




guiri said:


> No fair! I'll trade ya. I had to turn the AC on yesterday and no, I'm not kidding. It was warm as hell outside...
> 
> I WANT SNOW AND COLD! I have a 1600 sq ft house with a separate office. Who wants to trade homes?


guiri where are you?

In Regina, the mercury dropped to a bitter -42 °C (-43.6 °F).


----------



## chiphead

Down here in Sub-Saharan (Austin)Texas we've got a real winter (35f or less) on our hands. All these folks down here know about ice is that you need to to make a margarita! Two weeks of biting cold make me home for Arkansas. In the meantime I've been running two Energizer Advanced lithium cells in my Solarforce. But next week I'm going to my 18650 cells, I need the long run time out on the flight lines. I'll using chemical heaters (hand warmers) to keep them at temp. 
chiphead


----------



## nbp

Well we had a blast of several inches of snow today with bad visibility and slippery roads and it didn't go well. We should be better at driving in snow but it's early in winter and a lot of people are just stupid. Several pileups involving 15-30 cars each just a few miles from my home. :shakehead


----------



## idleprocess

nbp said:


> Well we had a blast of several inches of snow today with bad visibility and slippery roads and it didn't go well. We should be better at driving in snow but it's early in winter and a lot of people are just stupid. Several pileups involving 15-30 cars each just a few miles from my home. :shakehead



You can console yourself with the thought _it's probably worse in Texas right now_.


----------



## Ropes4u

Minus 14 on the top


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just got back from a weekend trip to Austin for a relative's wedding. Man, it was brisk. Sure was different than the last time when all I did was sweat. At least I got some great brisket at the rehearsal dinner.

Geoff


----------



## AMD64Blondie

The temp hit 13 degrees F last Saturday night here in Portland,OR.
(that was on Dec.7,2013.)

Brutally cold weather.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

68° here on the NC coast today. But last Thursday in the mountains of NC at my in-law's it was 14°...what a difference!


----------



## Ashift

Its not -14 but it was 26F this morning taking my son to school. A chilly day on the sunny CA coast.


----------



## nbp

Tonight it will be -6F with wind chills of -25F.


----------



## ElectronGuru

AMD64Blondie said:


> The temp hit 13 degrees F last Saturday night here in Portland,OR.
> (that was on Dec.7,2013.)
> 
> Brutally cold weather.



Eugene got down to -9F, two nights in a row. Only way to feel warm was to ask Tom in MN about his temps 




nbp said:


> We should be better at driving in snow but it's early in winter and a lot of people are just stupid. Several pileups involving 15-30 cars each just a few miles from my home. :shakehead



Took a long walk the first day of the snow. I'm still shaking my head. Dudes racing up to intersections, then sliding through them. FWD cars with chains on the back tires, RWD trucks with chains on the front tires - both sliding every which way. People with perfectly long straight drives, pulling into the gutter first, then (struggling) with their chains.

I got back home and resolved not to go out again until the coast was clear. Day one talley: 300 crashes (in a town of 70k).


----------



## idleprocess

ElectronGuru said:


> Took a long walk the first day of the snow. I'm still shaking my head. Dudes racing up to intersections, then sliding through them. FWD cars with chains on the back tires, RWD trucks with chains on the front tires - both sliding every which way. People with perfectly long straight drives, pulling into the gutter first, then (struggling) with their chains.
> 
> I got back home and resolved not to go out again until the coast was clear. Day one talley: 300 crashes (in a town of 70k).



The roads freeze over in the Dallas/Fort Worth area roughly twice a year, and I have driven on said roads almost every time (job does not afford me the luxury of sitting it out since I "support critical infrastructure"). As such, I have developed some modicum of experience driving on ice that the locals refuse to develop out of this bizarre puckering white-knuckle fear of the stuff. Perhaps it's cultural...

The rules are pretty simple. Give everything at least 4x as much time - braking, accelerating, drive times. Apply minimal corrective action to slippage _if truly necessary_. Commit to actions, and make sure they're the _right actions_. Erase your bad habits in traffic - tailgating, late braking, aggressive lane changes, high-performance turns - they'll cause an accident.

Of course, I do fun stuff too (when safe to do so) , like drift corners (RWD), e-brake corners (FWD), and obligatory donuts / suspension unsettling reverse in vacant parking lots. I found that with judicious application of the e-brake, my FWD daily driver can rotate about its own midpoint. I also determined that 4WD mode on the truck offers modest handling improvements in turns (at the expense of handling in general thanks to fixed front differential).

To be fair, the Dallas/Fort Worth area is largely flat with most changes in elevation being highway overpasses/bridges, so the hazards are fewer than in regions _not_ situated on the prairie.


----------



## rrjohny

here in Croatia is also very cold now


----------



## Ropes4u

Ashift said:


> Its not -14 but it was 26F this morning taking my son to school. A chilly day on the sunny CA coast.



That's the apocalypse for the California coast. I miss living in mammoth but not the tourists.


----------



## RCM

Was around 37 this morning, but saturday it was 80! Gotta love florida!


----------



## Capolini

nbp said:


> Good thing I stocked up on lithium batteries ...here is SE Wisconsin it's -9F, with a wind chill of -27F....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> How cold is it where you live?



That is cold!! Right now in Phila. area it is balmy at 52F. The coldest temp. I remember around here was -7F

However, I go to Lake Placid,New York a lot with my Siberian Husky[sometimes bring the girlfriend!]. Last January 3rd [2013] when we left it was -19F air temp. I have no idea what the chill factor was because I was heading home! That was the coldest temperature I was ever in! The night prior it was -7 at about 6 PM when I took Capo for an hour hike in the Adirondacks! Very refreshing and invigorating weather!!!


----------



## Capolini

LEDninja said:


> 2009_Dec_11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008_Jan_15 is on post 66 this thread.



That is what I am talking about!! I am a bit insane but I love extreme cold,much better than extreme heat along with that damn humidity.:thumbsup:

My Siberian and I will come up to see you,,,,,,I will visit Lake Placid[-19 last time I was there on 1.3.2013] and then say hi to SB on the way up to the North Pole!! lol!


----------



## välineurheilija

About 35F in southern Finland very very warm for this time of year  waiting when the winter starts for real.


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## Capolini

StarHalo said:


> And remember whenever you feel cold, to check the weather in Vostok..



Holy smokes!! Awesome!! lol! I bookmarked that! Capo[My Siberian Husky and I are taking the first plane and whatever else we need to get to "Vostock"! Actually the only thing I need is about 7 more Siberian Husky's, VERY, VERY warm clothing, Supplies and a half Dozen Reliable torches/batteries and chargers!


----------



## Capolini

*This is the boss "Capo". He is responsible for turning me onto a FLASHAHOLIC!!!

He loves all my torches, especially the TK75 where I can spot Deer after he gets their scent!!

HE ABSOLUTELY LOVES SNOW AND AS COLD AS IT CAN GET!!!
*


----------



## LEDninja

Its not that cold (0°C 32°F) but we have freezing rain all night.
My balcony looks like a skating rink.
Will be stuck indoors for a while.

At least I still have power. Some 250,000 are without power in the Greater Toronto area. It happened on the night of National Flashlight Day!

Updates:
95,000 People Without Power In The Northeast US Due To Ice Storm south of the border

Toronto Hydro's first priority is to restore power to 2 hospitals and the water treatment plant.


----------



## yoyoman

I'm in chilly Jerusalem on vacation. Still piles of snow and broken tree branches from the monster storm they had more than a week ago. Doesn't matter if you are in the Christian, Muslim or Jewish quarter - they're all waiting for G-d to melt the snow. Brisk with sunny skies during the day and cold at night.


----------



## Capolini

Leaving Lake Placid, New York on January 3rd, 2013!!! Yes, That reads *-19F!!!!





*


----------



## Solid Lifters

Not one puff of white in the sky! Super clear, bright blue, sunny skies with a temp around 80°!

SoCal Christmas weather, baby.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

28 degrees here right now. It was so cold last night that I saw a fat guy in a red suit trying to jump start his sleigh.


----------



## Capolini

Solid Lifters said:


> Not one puff of white in the sky! Super clear, bright blue, sunny skies with a temp around 80°!
> 
> SoCal Christmas weather, baby.


 
Most people would agree that is nice weather! It is not Christmas weather!! :shakehead When I was a young adult and would go to Florida for Christmas with my family,,,,,,,,It just did not feel like Christmas! You need cold weather and snow!! :thumbsup: You have to be diversified and tough to grow up in a real "Four" season climate!!! 

ohhh yaaa, It is a crisp, clear and invigorating 22F here right now,,,,,,I love it and so does my Siberian who will be 3 tomorrow!


----------



## guiri

I hate it! I love the cold and the snow. Had to turn on the AC the other day


----------



## idleprocess

Capolini said:


> When I was a young adult and would go to Florida for Christmas with my family,,,,,,,,It just did not feel like Christmas! You need cold weather and snow!! :thumbsup: You have to be diversified and tough to grow up in a real "Four" season climate!!!


Worry not - Floridians do have to prepare for colder weather.


----------



## Capolini

idleprocess said:


> Worry not - Floridians do have to prepare for colder weather.





lol!

I do remember visiting my Dad in Hutchinson Island, Fla.[near Stuart] in 1984 or 1985 and a lot of trees had perished due to freezing temperatures.

I also remember the first time[1977] and just about every time since then the locals complaining how cold they were when it was in the 50's!! I told them you do not know what COLD is!! 

In their defense, to them that is cold because they are use to the 70's, 80's and 90's!!That is the "Norm" to them! 

To analyze it more[!!] their perception and definition of COLD is very inaccurate!:laughing:


----------



## nbp

Gonna be -8F with wind chill of -20F tonight. Arctic blast. Brrrrr.


----------



## Capolini

nbp said:


> Gonna be -8F with wind chill of -20F tonight. Arctic blast. Brrrrr.



Nice!!! I will be over in the morning with my Siberian Husky!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moldyoldy

-28C and falling about 1 degree C every hour or two. My digital thermometer will bottom out at -30C so I will not know what the low was in the second ring of suburbs north of Minneapolis. 

It is cold enough that when my car stops for a red light and idles, the temp gauge visibly drops from a 'normal' reading to below the minimum line. Meaning that the heater/fan is pulling more BTUs out of the engine than is being generated during idle. Moreover, although the car started out in a garage with an air temp of around freezing before the garage door was opened, after driving for only 15 min, the clutch was rather stiff and sluggish.

Time to book a flight back to Deutschland with the temp near Nürnberg around +8C!


----------



## orbital

nbp said:


> Gonna be -8F with wind chill of -20F tonight. Arctic blast. Brrrrr.



+

Yep nbp , it's exactly -20F windchill this morning
that's cold, but not the -40ish *fiery cold*

Supposed to be in this air mass for a few days...


----------



## wedlpine

nbp said:


> Gonna be -8F with wind chill of -20F tonight. Arctic blast. Brrrrr.




Yep, says it -8F right now.


----------



## orbital

+

Just dropped to -28F windchill


----------



## Capolini

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just dropped to -28F windchill


 Awesome!! I hope you good natured mid westerners retain your power and stay warm!!

I may be heading to one of my favorite place about 6.5 hours[400 miles] North of me on Thursday. That is Lake Placid, New York! Last January 3rd it was -19 when I left!!

Forecast for Thursday [1.2.2014] and Friday [1.3.2014] is chance for significant snow and temps. between a High of -2 during the day and a low of -13!!

Where I live it is suppose to be around "Zero" Friday night,,,,,,,,,not cold enough, all the snow is melted ,,,need to head North with the Siberian,,,,,,,Girlfriend has to work!!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We've got wind chills of +1 deg F right now. I knwo it's not as bad as some parts of the country, but... brrr.


----------



## Capolini

I hope they are right!!! The very cold and snowy weather from the mid west is converging with a few warmer and moisture filled systems from the south east!

From 6' to 10' of snow with 15 to 25 mph winds and temps. Thursday night and Friday between 0 and 5 degrees with a chill factor between -15 to -20!! For my area that is pretty cold!! Go North or Northwest a few hundred miles and the snow accumulation increases and the temps. will be about 5 to 10 degrees colder!!

*WHOPPEE!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: My Son[The Siberian/Wolf are ready!! Torches are juiced up and ready! White Siberian is Capo's Brother in Lake Placid. Black/White Siberian/Wolf is my Pooch Capo!
*
*














*


----------



## nbp

Days on end of single digit days here. Next week will be worse. Sunday high of -3F, Monday high of -13, Tuesday high of -3. Night time temps of -22. Not windchill, straight temps. Brrrrr!


----------



## thedoc007

Little after 10 AM here, bright sunny day, and it is -5 F. I think I might wear an extra layer today at work!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fortunately for us who live in the NW, the cold weather was short lived. It did leave a reminder though. The Oil-Man made a delivery last Monday.  Cold weather is expensive! $$$$$$$

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

nbp said:


> Days on end of single digit days here. Next week will be worse. Sunday high of -3F, Monday high of -13, Tuesday high of -3. Night time temps of -22. Not windchill, straight temps. Brrrrr!



Very refreshing weather op!! I watched your REFRESHING FORECAST!!! I was born in the mid west! Your weather is similar to my one of favorite places, Lake Placid New York! On this date last year it was -19 when I left! Last night it was -9 at about 6 pm w/ wind chills at -27!Right now in Lake Placid it is -9 with tonights low at -22, same as your night temp.!! :twothumbs

Where I live it is 12 right now 20 to 35 mph winds chill factor about 5 to 10 below. Tonight b/w -4 and 0 w/ chill factor around 20 below!Monday night into Tuesday it is going to be colder with More Canadian High weather coming to us!

I was at the Dog Park w/ My Husky this morning,,we were the only ones there until I was about to leave.Then one person showed up and at least Capo had a friend for another 45 minutes to run with! We were there almost 2 hours,dress warm,no problem, take gloves off for 2 minutes to take pics./video,,,,,,,,hands were frozen!

oh,yaaa,we got 9" of snow last night,my Husky is Happy, he has been jipped the last few years. I wish we had Boston's snow,,about 2'!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moldyoldy

The Gov. just ordered the closure of all schools in the State of Minnesota for next Monday. The forecast low for Monday is -25F for the Twin Cities. Head north and the forecast temps drop to below -30F.


----------



## Capolini

moldyoldy said:


> The Gov. just ordered the closure of all schools in the State of Minnesota for next Monday. The forecast low for Monday is -25F for the Twin Cities. Head north and the forecast temps drop to below -30F.



Wow!! That is very, very cold and obviously dangerous weather. I hope there is not any problems with power/electricty.

That is closing in on the limit of what Siberian Huskies can handle. They can take around -30F to-40F. They bury themselves in the snow in those temps.!

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Glad I'm not up in the north country. For here in the sunny south it is sunny today, but unusually cold. Took a hike in the woods and my Casio watch temp. said it was 31 F. at about noon. That's at least 10 degrees less than normal this time of year. Might be colder still next week.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I recently slipped on some ice and fell hard on my left shoulder. No serious injuries but it motivated me to do something to get better shoe traction, so I bought a pair of golf shoes. My SO trimmed off the tips of the rubber cleats so they won't snag on carpets. I tried them out today and they worked great.


----------



## nbp

Ick, falling hurts. Hope you're ok. :/

I want to cut up an old Blizzak tire to make some strap on grippers for walking on snow and ice. 

Sunday night: predicted -21F with wind chills of -50F.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

nbp said:


> I want to cut up an old Blizzak tire to make some strap on grippers for walking on snow and ice.



That sounds like a good idea. Be safe!

On a related note, a guy in Newfoundland opened his door only to find another door...


----------



## moldyoldy

My digital weather center (wireless) in the northern suburbs of Minneapolis MN is closing in on it's limits: 

- The outside temp at 2130 on 5 Jan is -29.3C. The system stops recording below -30C (-22F).
- The outside humidity is at 20%. The system stops recording below 20% humidity.
- The inside humidity is below 20% and no longer recorded.

and there is a 'breeze' of 16MPH with gusts to 27MPH from the NW. 

The forecast low is -33C or -27F for morning 6 Jan. outlying suburbs will be colder. 

The clutch in my manual-shift Honda Civic stiffened up noticeably after only 5 min of driving at these temps, starting from a non-heated garage at about -5C.

Now it is getting cold even for me who _was_ accustomed to weather in northern MN.


----------



## nbp

Gotta love it when you sit idling in the car and the temp gauge drops as the engine can't keep up with the cooling from the outside air.


----------



## Megatrowned

PhotonWrangler said:


> I recently slipped on some ice and fell hard on my left shoulder. No serious injuries but it motivated me to do something to get better shoe traction, so I bought a pair of golf shoes. My SO trimmed off the tips of the rubber cleats so they won't snag on carpets. I tried them out today and they worked great.



Search for some Yack Tracks online. I use them at work and they are wonderful on ice. No slipping.


----------



## Capolini

moldyoldy said:


> My digital weather center (wireless) in the northern suburbs of Minneapolis MN is closing in on it's limits:
> 
> - The outside temp at 2130 on 5 Jan is -29.3C. The system stops recording below -30C (-22F).
> - The outside humidity is at 20%. The system stops recording below 20% humidity.
> - The inside humidity is below 20% and no longer recorded.
> 
> and there is a 'breeze' of 16MPH with gusts to 27MPH from the NW.
> 
> The forecast low is -33C or -27F for morning 6 Jan. outlying suburbs will be colder.
> 
> The clutch in my manual-shift Honda Civic stiffened up noticeably after only 5 min of driving at these temps, starting from a non-heated garage at about -5C.
> 
> Now it is getting cold even for me who _was_ accustomed to weather in northern MN.



Wow!!! That is reaching the limits for sure!

I enjoyed -19 in Lake Placid on 1.3.2013!!! The coldest temp. I was ever in. There was very little wind....that makes a huge difference.

Where I live,on Friday it was about 12F w/ 20 to 35 MPH winds,,,,,,,,,in 2 minutes[taking pics/video of my Siberian] my hands were numb. Saturday it was 2F W/ no wind and it seemed warmer and more comfortable!

You are getting colder temps.[Than my experience in Lake Placid] plus winds,that would be very dangerous, unbearable and I do not think I would like it either!

I hope power is never an issue in this weather,,,,,,,,,,,,I hope you have a fireplace or generator in case of emergency!


----------



## scout24

Below zero Saturday morning, 50 degrees right now at 8:30 am, down to single digits tonight and all day tomorrow. Lots of folks colder for sure, but the swing in temps is just insane...


----------



## Capolini

scout24 said:


> Below zero Saturday morning, 50 degrees right now at 8:30 am, down to single digits tonight and all day tomorrow. Lots of folks colder for sure, but the swing in temps is just insane...


 
I hear ya!!!! Same thing here in Valley Forge[suburban Philly]!!

What it "was", what it "is" and what it is "suppose" to be!!!

At 5 am it "was" 54F! At 10 am it "is" 42F and tonight between "0" and 5F w/ chill factor b/w -10 and -20.

All things said, quite "Balmy" compared to the folks in Minnesota and the rest of the mid west!!


----------



## OneBigDay

Capolini said:


> ...
> 
> All things said, quite "Balmy" compared to the folks in Minnesota and the rest of the mid west!!



When I got up this morning and checked the temp it was *-21 F* with approx. 50 below windchill according to the local weather page. I'm right in the south part of Minneapolis, Minnesota. They even canceled school for my son .

It's toasty compared to the forecast! Stay warm everyone.


----------



## StarHalo

"Chi-beria", very clever..


----------



## AA#5

It's around 73. CA. HAHA. Eat your heart out. Well....except at property tax time.


----------



## AA#5

I heard it's so cold, flashers are just showing photos.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's so cold that words freeze in the air. If you want to hear what someone said, you have to grab a handful of sentences and take them in by the fire.

It's so cold that Starbucks is selling coffee on a stick.

It's so cold that politicians have their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## Capolini

It is so cold that my Siberian Husky begged me to sleep outside!!!

I know,a little weak compared to some others!

It is so cold that when I spit my buddy thought it was sleeting outside!!!

Is that weaker than my first one?!! lol!

I never claimed to be a comedian, but I am a writer!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's so cold that I couldn't pour my milk; I had to slice it.

It's so cold that we chopped up the piano for firewood. But we only got 2 chords.

It's so cold that even Richard Simmons is wearing long pants.

It's so cold that McDonald's changed the warning on their coffee cups from "Hot" to "Cozy"


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's so cold that I couldn't pour my milk; I had to slice it.
> 
> It's so cold that we chopped up the piano for firewood. But we only got 2 chords.
> 
> It's so cold that even Richard Simmons is wearing long pants.




Two chords is a lot of wood!!! Your stealing these from Rodney Dangerfield!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> Two chords is a lot of wood!!! Your stealing these from Rodney Dangerfield!!!



No respect, I'm tellin 'ya...  It does help to laugh about it though


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> No respect, I'm tellin 'ya...  It does help to laugh about it though


 It does. Humor is an essential ingredient for a happier life!

Is that a Groundhog as your profile pic.? If so my Siberian would love to meet Him/Her!!!!


----------



## Cyclops942

Capolini said:


> Is that a Groundhog as your profile pic.? If so my Siberian would love to meet Him/Her!!!!


My Siberian Husky/German Shepherd mix (now long since passed to the Happy Hunting Ground) brought home 14 groundhogs in three years. I know, because I carved a notch for each one in the wooden pole holding the mercury-vapor security light every time I had to dig a new hole.

Funny, but after she saw me bury the second groundhog, she quit bringing home the smaller animals she caught. 

When we sold that house, I took the new owners to that pole and explained what the notches were. It was an oddly touching moment for me, because she was already gone by then, and I was both happy and sad to talk about her.


----------



## Aahhyes68

Man is it getting cold here.... -8... It's even too darn cold to go out and burn down a vacant building... That's COLD !


Lol...


----------



## Capolini

Cyclops942 said:


> My Siberian Husky/German Shepherd mix (now long since passed to the Happy Hunting Ground) brought home 14 groundhogs in three years. I know, because I carved a notch for each one in the wooden pole holding the mercury-vapor security light every time I had to dig a new hole.
> 
> Funny, but after she saw me bury the second groundhog, she quit bringing home the smaller animals she caught.
> 
> When we sold that house, I took the new owners to that pole and explained what the notches were. It was an oddly touching moment for me, because she was already gone by then, and I was both happy and sad to talk about her.


 Great story! Great Dogs!! GSD/Siberian is an awesome mix! I grew up w/ GSD. We had 3 consecutive GSD all named Baron!!!

Huskies prey drive is amazing! They are NOT hunting Dogs,,,,they ARE hunters! I have a feeling becuase yours was half GSD that it would listen pretty well and NOT run, run and run and sometimes they do not come back.

I found this to be absolutely true abiout Siberians. I remember these Three[3] things I was told:

1. Escape Artists. yep! Capo escaped from his crate twice and the Third time he destroyed it at 7 months old!
2.High prey drive for small animals! Sadly because of their high prey drive and instinctive ability and desire to pull sleds,they should NOT be left off the leash. Capo has never been off the leash but he has killed a Groundhog with me a 53 year old man as his assistant!!We blindsided him!! lol. He has killed Two squirrels and a bird! Four kills on a leash!!!! Moles do not count!
3.Professional landscapers!! They love to dig and also prune bushes and chop up kindling[dead branches!!

Thanks for sharing your story about your pooch that "Crossed into the Rainbow Bridge". Dogs are special. i love my dog more than most people!

I started a thread on here about Dogs in the "cafe".

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377557-WHAT-BREED-AND-HOW-MANY-DOGS-POOCHES!!


----------



## Capolini

Aahhyes68 said:


> Man is it getting cold here.... -8... It's even too darn cold to go out and burn down a vacant building... That's COLD !
> 
> 
> Lol...


 lol!!!! Unfortunately there are a lot of them[vacant buildings] in Detroit!

I hope the economy picks up for your City and the rest of the nation!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> It does. Humor is an essential ingredient for a happier life!
> 
> Is that a Groundhog as your profile pic.? If so my Siberian would love to meet Him/Her!!!!



My avatar is a screenshot from the "dramatic prairie dog" meme. It was a clip from a children's game show in Japan where they unleashed a poor little prairie dog into a game board surrounded by young squealing children. The look on his face happened immediately after an encounter with one of the kids.


----------



## Capolini

The temp. has dropped 22 degrees F in the last Ten hours and[supposedly] it has another 20+ degrees to go before dawn!!

It is now 20F and was 42F at 10:30 this morning!! At 5 am it was 54, so that is a 34 degree drop in about 16 hours!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

We got about 15" of snow here in southeast Michigan with temps below zero and windchills down to -40-50°

I've been shoveling snow seemingly non-stop for the last 3 days just to keep it from building up.

Just about 2 hours ago, I found out one of my closest friends died from what they think was a heart attack from shoveling snow. 
He was only 36. 
Take it easy out there guys and take a rest if you need to.


----------



## Capolini

DaFABRICATA said:


> We got about 15" of snow here in southeast Michigan with temps below zero and windchills down to -40-50°
> 
> I've been shoveling snow seemingly non-stop for the last 3 days just to keep it from building up.
> 
> Just about 2 hours ago, I found out one of my closest friends died from what they think was a heart attack from shoveling snow.
> He was only 36.
> Take it easy out there guys and take a rest if you need to.



Sorry to hear about your friend. That is so young. Did he have health problems? Smoke? Overweight?

Take care and stay warm!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Capolini said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. That is so young. Did he have health problems? Smoke? Overweight?
> 
> Take care and stay warm!




Thanks Capolini. Way too young and never seemed to have any health problems. He was slightly overweight and did smoke and drink though. He was the rare type of person who was always willing to help anyone , told you exactly what was on his mind, and just had that certain something that a truly good hearted person has.


----------



## jabe1

Bloody cold here. -10 now, and it should drop a bit more tonight. Last I remember temps like this was in '93.


----------



## Capolini

jabe1 said:


> Bloody cold here. -10 now, and it should drop a bit more tonight. Last I remember temps like this was in '93.



I was born in that Championship deprived yet friendly city!!!!

Say hi to Brookpark, Parma and Shaker heights!!

Only going down to about zero here,but those winds are treacherous!! I just took the Husky out for last call,,,,,,my fingers froze to my S20!

Just checked the "present conditions for Cleveland! Your right on! -10 w/ a -38 chill factor!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> I was born in that Championship deprived yet friendly city!!!!
> 
> Say hi to Brookpark, Parma and Shaker heights!!



PARMA?!! Cue the polka music. (It's funnier if you know the history of this).


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> PARMA?!! Cue the polka music. (It's funnier if you know the history of this).



Remember "Laugh In"? They would make fun of Parma!!!


----------



## Capolini

My concern is NOT the cold[down to about Zero], it is the WINDS! Sustained at 22MPH W/ gusts at 41 MPH!! 

Local warning for the possibility of "Loss of power". IF, that would happen THEN the cold would definitely concern me!


----------



## moldyoldy

another 'shiver-me-timbers' night. -29.7C at 2144 on 6 Jan in the northern suburbs of Minneapolis. Fortunately no power outages that I have read about in the area. Most K-12 schools will remain closed on Tuesday in MN.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There was a power outage just down the street from us this afternoon. I was worried for the residents there as well as the possibility of the outage spreading, but it hasn't.

The local homeless shelters are full of course.

And I just learned a new term tonight - frost quakes. I know that the ground can heave during freeze/thaw cycles, but I didn't know that it can happen suddenly enough to create a loud _bang._ This explains the three loud bangs that I heard at work today.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Solid Lifters

It was so cold today, I had to put on short pants! 

80° with clear bright blue skies.


----------



## jtr1962

Crazy. It dropped from 23°F to 12°F in 2½ hours. It was in the mid 50s early this afternoon!


----------



## dc38

The brunt of the wind just passed over Edison, NJ. Didn't matter how sealed the windows and doors were, the cold was seeping in. Heat on full blast, hoodie on, sweats on with thermals, TM11 handwarmer just cuz. Oh wait, I lied, the wind is back.


----------



## AZPops

How cold is it here? Well it's been cold enough now days that I's gotta wear my sweater! Pops' sorta a sissy though, cause he's been wearing his Mountain Hard Wear lightweight down jacket, but switches to his EMS heavy weight down jacket at around 02:00. Whiles I's still only wearing my sweater!







Calvin


----------



## Capolini

I took the usual 3+ mile walk this morning with "Capo" my Siberian Husky!!

1F, Chill factor -20F! It was invigorating and not that bad except for the Obvious,,when I was walking against the wind!! The only thing that was cold were my cheek bone area,,,,,I have a beard but did not have a ski mask!

If I had to walk 3+ miles[about an hour], all of it against the wind in weather like this or worse, I would most certainly find my ski mask or get another!

My coldest walk ever was only for about 15 minutes and that was -19F last January 3, 2013 in Lake Placid, N.Y.! The night before was -7F and I walked about 45 minutes in the Adirondacks w/ Capo leading the way!

Crazy weather yesterday w/ temp. drops and crazy weather coming!

Today 10F, Tomorrow 25F, Thursday 36F, Friday 47F, and Saturday 56F!!! A progressive and definite warming trend!


----------



## JohnR66

We got -10F near Dayton OH, a new record low for the date. The magnetic ballasted CFL security lights on the side of the house would not start. This is one reason I'm converting to LED. When it gets lower than the mid 20s, the light output gets very weak with the CFLs.


----------



## Capolini

*That is right,this is the "CAFE"..........Lunch/Dinner anyone??!!

A GREAT day for "Crespelle M'Bosa"!!! :thinking:

Like many foods this is only made in a specific region. This one happens to be in Italy where my Grandmother was born*! :thumbsup: *Which was in the* *Marche region which borders the Abruzzo region. Acquasanta[AP] Terme located in the Mountains about 1 hour from the Adriatic Sea!!! *

*It is a Chicken based soup with "Thin Crapes" rolled up with Locatelli Cheese and Black pepper inside placed at the bottom of the bowl!!!* 

Not hard to make[does take time] and tastes awesome!! I am making Two large pots now. I will have about 3 gallons!! Like any soup you can freeze it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hot cream of tomato soup. Yum!


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> Hot cream of tomato soup. Yum!



I am VERY SORRY PhotonWrangler.  I am sure your soup was hot and you liked it,but it does not compare to my "Homemade" Crespelle M'Bosa!!! Chicken based soup w/ crapes rolled up w/ Locatelli Cheese and Black pepper!!! :thumbsup:

I just had a huge bowl for dinner!! Car is warming up,,,,,The Husky is ready! 

M3X Tonight w/ M22 as backup!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> I am VERY SORRY PhotonWrangler.  I am sure your soup was hot and you liked it,but it does not compare to my "Homemade" Crespelle M'Bosa!!! Chicken based soup w/ crapes rolled up w/ Locatelli Cheese and Black pepper!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I just had a huge bowl for dinner!! Car is warming up,,,,,The Husky is ready!
> 
> M3X Tonight w/ M22 as backup!



I'm sure yours is exotic and delicious, Capolini. As a vegetarian, I still prefer mine though. No offense!


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm sure yours is exotic and delicious, Capolini. As a vegetarian, I still prefer mine though. No offense!



I understand!!! Even if the meat[Chicken] flavors the soup you won't eat it?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> I understand!!! Even if the meat[Chicken] flavors the soup you won't eat it?



No, but I appreciate the thought just the same. I'm sure many others here would be happy to feast on it! How about the others here? What's your favorite comfort food on a really cold day?


----------



## Cyclops942

PhotonWrangler said:


> No, but I appreciate the thought just the same. I'm sure many others here would be happy to feast on it! How about the others here? What's your favorite comfort food on a really cold day?


Coffee... it's a good comfort food any time of any day, no matter what the weather. Depending on the lateness of the hour and the degree of my need for sleep, I might need to switch to (good-quality) decaf, but... coffee is my go-to drink.


----------



## StarHalo

Tazo Chai Latte; hot like coffee, thick like milk, and with a little seasonal spice to warm things that much more..


----------



## jabe1

Piping hot bowl of chili.


----------



## dml24

Tuesday morning saw -14 to -16 throughout metro Detroit. Cold, sure. My 16 year old Eddie Bauer Polar parka kept me warm, safe, and happy.
Wednesday morning -2F during morning the morning drive.https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...52324774016.2106488.1423315260&type=1&theater

A Starbucks Blonde roast with a few shots of SB chocolate is very satisfying on a cold morning!!


----------



## dc38

jabe1 said:


> Piping hot bowl of chili.



Hows about a hot bowl of chili peppers laced with a teeny bit of rendered vodka? If that won't keep you warm and sweaty, I dunno what will


----------



## Capolini

StarHalo said:


> Tazo Chai Latte; hot like coffee, thick like milk, and with a little seasonal spice to warm things that much more..



That looks good!!! I will have to have some tomorrow morning w/ breakfast b/4 my "Crespelle M'Bosa for lunch!!!

*That looks familiar, do they sell that at Trader Joes?*

Right now I am drinking some fancy "Hazelnut" Coffee w/ a bit of creamer and Honey. I use honey in my coffee and tea!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cyclops942 said:


> Coffee... it's a good comfort food any time of any day, no matter what the weather. Depending on the lateness of the hour and the degree of my need for sleep, I might need to switch to (good-quality) decaf, but... coffee is my go-to drink.



You and me both.


----------



## StarHalo

Capolini said:


> *That looks familiar, do they sell that at Trader Joes?*



Probably, it's sold everywhere in SoCal; four bucks for the quart, add equal parts milk to your mug, microwave a couple minutes, presto, real cafe top-shelf spiced tea. Highly recommended..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I stopped by a Panera's today to get a bowl of tomato soup and sit in front of their fireplace for awhile. The warmth of that fireplace just made my day after dealing with the brutal cold recently.


----------



## LEDninja

Last Sunday 2014 January 4th there was a weather alert about flash freezing overnight. Stocked up on extra fresh food.
Monday everything was frozen. Stayed indoors.
Tuesday, Wednesday deep freeze -21°C (-6°F) feels like -33°C (-27°F) Stayed indoors.
Thursday afternoon temperature was acceptable for going out but path to sidewalk was still frozen. Got 3 feet before turning back.
Friday morning snowed. Afternoon warmed up to about freezing. Slush over ice. Made it to the sidewalk but decided I do not have the energy to either make it to the local mall or family restaurant and home again so turned back.
Saturday 8 a.m. Temperature up to 3°C (34°F) forecast high 6°C (43°F) so may finally be able to get out.

The owner of my building went bankrupt and sold the building. The new owners have not found a superintendent yet so nothing got shoveled or salted. 
I was born with a bit of a physical handicap and is now getting old not as limber as I was. No fun stuck indoors for almost a week.


----------



## Capolini

LEDninja said:


> Last Sunday 2014 January 4th there was a weather alert about flash freezing overnight. Stocked up on extra fresh food.
> Monday everything was frozen. Stayed indoors.
> Tuesday, Wednesday deep freeze -21°C (-6°F) feels like -33°C (-27°F) Stayed indoors.
> Thursday afternoon temperature was acceptable for going out but path to sidewalk was still frozen. Got 3 feet before turning back.
> Friday morning snowed. Afternoon warmed up to about freezing. Slush over ice. Made it to the sidewalk but decided I do not have the energy to either make it to the local mall or family restaurant and home again so turned back.
> Saturday 8 a.m. Temperature up to 3°C (34°F) forecast high 6°C (43°F) so may finally be able to get out.
> 
> The owner of my building went bankrupt and sold the building. The new owners have not found a superintendent yet so nothing got shoveled or salted.
> I was born with a bit of a physical handicap and is now getting old not as limber as I was. No fun stuck indoors for almost a week.




I hope it warms up for you so you can get out of the house!

The new owner is BEGGING for a lawsuit if someone falls!

This morning it was 35F[1.667C!!!] at 8:30am when I began my walk with Capo. At 9:40 when I got home it was 52F[11.111C!!]!!! 17F Degree rise in temp. in 70 minutes!!! Warm air mass moving in! It was very unusual in terms of drastic temperature change and fog that seemed to be blown in like billowing smoke!

The Earth is still frozen and the sidewalks and some roads are still frozen and very dangerous. I love Ice Hockey[played in high school and a league],,but do not like an Ice rink right outside my door! No Exaggeration, I have slipped and almost fallen about 40 times this winter,somehow I have been fortunate,,,,,,,,but I feel my luck and the odds are against me!!! Having a Husky in my left hand makes it even more challenging!! I think it is time to bring out my metal cleated Golf shoes!!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

for me 40 is very cold.


----------



## Capolini

I feel like I just participated in the Iditarod for 70 minutes!!! lol!!,,,maybe a bit warmer!

It is about 12F with 20/25 MPH Winds and snowing like a &%%%$$###!!! I am very happy for my Husky that we are getting a decent winter so far as snow goes in this area.We are getting close to a foot from this storm,about 8" so far

Going down to about "0"F tonight.

My Siberian was in heaven and we kind of looked alike,,his beard was frozen with ice and so was mine!!!:shakehead

Got to put my favorite snow pic. of him,,,again!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ

LOL

I was the only one who had to work today, every one else got off due to Snowmageddon.

On the plus side, the phones were quieter than normal...and I could knock out some paperwork.



As for tea, I have to be in the mood, but, coffee is important...otherwise I have too much blood in my caffeine stream.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

TEEJ said:


> ...coffee is important...otherwise I have too much blood in my caffeine stream.



Nodding head nervously! 

We're headed for -2 tonight. Not a lot of snow but just too cold.


----------



## TEEJ

PhotonWrangler said:


> Nodding head nervously!
> 
> We're headed for -2 tonight. Not a lot of snow but just too cold.



We are getting ~ 14" of snow...really good skiing powder actually, except nothing but car tires to enjoy it with.


I was doing 4 wheel drifts around turns with my kid's subaru...you know, to test his tires.


----------



## välineurheilija

We have had about -6F for a week and a half allready so i guess i can call winter started here


----------



## NonSenCe

its weird how it suddenly "feels warm" when temperature suddenly becomes 12f after several days of varying between -6f and 0f.


----------



## Capolini

It was about 3F W/ CHILL FACTOR ABOUT -20F when I got to the Dog Park this morning! NO one was there until someone showed up and stayed for 20 minutes.Their Dog was getting cold and was crying so they left!!. 

So the Siberian[Capo] and I were back to solo again!! He entertained himself for awhile[1 hour] and then LISTENED to me ONLY because no one was there and he was bored,,,,,,,,,,he certainly was not cold!

I can't figure out why just 1 person showed up!!lol!,,,,,,,,,,really simple,dress for the weather and it is no problem.


----------



## Cataract

It was so cold today (-24C / -11F) my car only started on the second try this morning and I had to step on the gas pedal. Then I gave a boost to a neighbor. After work, I almost had to ask for a ride home, but the car finally started on the 6th-7th try with the gas pedal all the way down. I think I gassed up at a station where they dilute with water about a month ago as I never had that problem in the previous years, even at -40 (C or F is the same)... *******s! With this type of weather, they should be cuffed to a lighting post and think about what they did all night long...


----------



## Z-Tab

I become a maple syrup farmer in the winter, so I have to work outside all day. This morning it was -15 and it only warmed up to -6 or so. It just miserable to work in these conditions and you really can't go for more than a couple of hours before you hurt yourself. 10F is about as cold as it can get where you can still do a full eight hours outside. We already had a worker who had to leave because he got frostbite because he didn't listen to us when we told him how he had to dress for this kind of cold. 

Tomorrow it's supposed to be colder.


----------



## idleprocess

Z-Tab said:


> I become a maple syrup farmer in the winter, so I have to work outside all day. This morning it was -15 and it only warmed up to -6 or so. It just miserable to work in these conditions and you really can't go for more than a couple of hours before you hurt yourself. 10F is about as cold as it can get where you can still do a full eight hours outside. We already had a worker who had to leave because he got frostbite because he didn't listen to us when we told him how he had to dress for this kind of cold.
> 
> Tomorrow it's supposed to be colder.


Z-Tab
Location: Los Angeles

I'm going to blindly speculate that you're doing this somewhere other than LA where 50F overnight might be a tad chilly during the winter?


----------



## moldyoldy

just for a datapoint: on 23 Jan @0730 my digital weather station with the outside sensor on the NW corner of a house in a northern suburbs of the Twin Cities in MN indicates -29.6C (-21F) and still slowly falling. Wind is 16 km/h (10mph). Get out the down coats and longjohns! Some school districts canceled school for the day. again.


----------



## Z-Tab

idleprocess said:


> Z-Tab
> Location: Los Angeles
> 
> I'm going to blindly speculate that you're doing this somewhere other than LA where 50F overnight might be a tad chilly during the winter?



Far Northern Vermont for the freezing winters, Los Angeles for the intense heat of summer. I get the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Capolini

Cataract said:


> It was so cold today (-24C / -11F) my car only started on the second try this morning and I had to step on the gas pedal. Then I gave a boost to a neighbor. After work, I almost had to ask for a ride home, but the car finally started on the 6th-7th try with the gas pedal all the way down. I think I gassed up at a station where they dilute with water about a month ago as I never had that problem in the previous years, even at -40 (C or F is the same)... *******s! With this type of weather, they should be cuffed to a lighting post and think about what they did all night long...


 
I saw all that BELOW ZERO temps that you and other parts of Eastern Canada are having when I was watching the local weather! 15 to 20 degrees [F] colder than our weather,,,,yikes!!! It was -1 F when I got up at 5 this morning.

I can help fix those ******* that gave you watered down gas. Capo is affiliated w/ La Cosa Nostra!! lol!! His cousins are full blooded Wolves,,,,,they will take care of those pricks!! lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

Z-Tab said:


> I become a maple syrup farmer in the winter, so I have to work outside all day. This morning it was -15 and it only warmed up to -6 or so. It just miserable to work in these conditions and you really can't go for more than a couple of hours before you hurt yourself. 10F is about as cold as it can get where you can still do a full eight hours outside. We already had a worker who had to leave because he got frostbite because he didn't listen to us when we told him how he had to dress for this kind of cold.
> 
> Tomorrow it's supposed to be colder.



Where is that, Vermont?

*EDIT: LOL!!!! I did not read the other posts first!My guess was right!*


----------



## Cataract

moldyoldy said:


> just for a datapoint: on 23 Jan @0730 my digital weather station with the outside sensor on the NW corner of a house in a northern suburbs of the Twin Cities in MN indicates -29.6C (-21F) and still slowly falling. Wind is 16 km/h (10mph). Get out the down coats and longjohns! Some school districts canceled school for the day. again.



Well, at least your weather station still transmits at those temperatures... mine has been on the fritz for 3 days in a row now. -24C is what the temperature was supposed to be this morning. I need to get a good old glass thermometer as a backup! I'm going to try with my digital remote thermometer just for kicks (I was using it to monitor the bedroom temperature). That better work, else I will look into a different brand next time...




Capolini said:


> I saw all that BELOW ZERO temps that you and other parts of Eastern Canada are having when I was watching the local weather! 15 to 20 degrees [F] colder than our weather,,,,yikes!!! It was -1 F when I got up at 5 this morning.
> 
> I can help fix those ******* that gave you watered down gas. Capo is affiliated w/ La Cosa Nostra!! lol!! His cousins are full blooded Wolves,,,,,they will take care of those pricks!! lol! :thumbsup:



Only a few degrees of latitude makes so much of a difference. I think the great lakes also help moderate the temperature for you guys...

Send in the wolves! I still have to floor the gas to get the car started :devil:


----------



## nbp

Still driving something with a carburetor?


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> Still driving something with a carburetor?



The worst part of it is: NO! Electronic Fuel Injection 16 valves OHC 1.9L Saturn SC1. I was scared I just flooded the engine the first time it happened, but seems like flooring the gas while starting the engine is the only way to get it going. There is a possibility the injectors are dirty, thus creating a smaller channel which would help freeze the gas, but it runs so fine once I get it going that I'm forced to believe it just has to be water in the gas. Lots of it as I'm on my 2nd injector cleaning solution bottle on 3 fills (2 at 1/4 tank left and the last one at half tank) and 3rd fuel line anti-freeze bottle - one per visit at the gas station. 

Now that I think of it, I'll have to pay attention and listen for the fuel pump before cranking the engine tomorrow morning...


----------



## moldyoldy

Cataract said:


> Well, at least your weather station still transmits at those temperatures... mine has been on the fritz for 3 days in a row now. -24C is what the temperature was supposed to be this morning. I need to get a good old glass thermometer as a backup! I'm going to try with my digital remote thermometer just for kicks (I was using it to monitor the bedroom temperature). That better work, else I will look into a different brand next time...
> <snip>



FWIW, I use only Energizer Lithium cells in both the base station and the outside temp/humidity sensor. Never had a problem. Currently I am using the Ultimate Lithium cells. Run time is well over a year. The brand is LaCrosse Technology although this model is long since obsolete. Certainly a repeatable purchase! About my only complaint is that the recording is stopped at -30C temp and 20% humidity. nothing lower. 

current temp at 1830 is -24.6C and dropping. sigh. another 'shiver me timbers' night.


----------



## EZO

Z-Tab said:


> I become a maple syrup farmer in the winter, so I have to work outside all day. This morning it was -15 and it only warmed up to -6 or so. It just miserable to work in these conditions and you really can't go for more than a couple of hours before you hurt yourself. 10F is about as cold as it can get where you can still do a full eight hours outside. We already had a worker who had to leave because he got frostbite because he didn't listen to us when we told him how he had to dress for this kind of cold.
> 
> Tomorrow it's supposed to be colder.



Wait! Sugaring season doesn't start until March around here. Maybe you're getting fuel in for your sugar house and otherwise getting ready for the sap to run. It sure isn't running in this weather. Me? I'm inside sitting near the wood stove burning some of my stash of three year seasoned black locust (highest heat value of any hardwood, including oak and hickory). It always gets cold around these parts during the winter but this year it ain't no joke. There is a silver lining in all this cold though. Certain species of invasive insect pests like the woolly adelgid (they kill hemlock trees) tend to get knocked back by extremely cold weather.


----------



## Cataract

moldyoldy said:


> FWIW, I use only Energizer Lithium cells in both the base station and the outside temp/humidity sensor. Never had a problem. Currently I am using the Ultimate Lithium cells. Run time is well over a year. The brand is LaCrosse Technology although this model is long since obsolete. Certainly a repeatable purchase! About my only complaint is that the recording is stopped at -30C temp and 20% humidity. nothing lower.
> 
> current temp at 1830 is -24.6C and dropping. sigh. another 'shiver me timbers' night.



Good point... I definitely should double-check which batteries I put in there. I might have put cheapies as I haven't bought batteries in a while. The sensor has been a little picky in locations and I thought this model was probably a little finicky from the start since I got it during a super-special rebate (30$ instead of 70-80$). Why didn't I even check the batteries beats me, though... I think mine too is rated for -30C and I'll still definitely get a backup glass thermometer as we hit less than that a few times already this year, which I haven't seen often in my life.

On another related note, my dad once read an article about a meteorologist that was much more accurate in yearly predictions than just about anyone else; He figured the average temperature should be influenced by the Sun's activity cycles. He compared data from yearly weather and sun activity cycles and bang! They matched up. Right now the sun is supposed to be at it's 11 year peak, but this is the calmest peak astronomers have seen since the very early 1900's (just about 1900 to be precise). This could definitely explain the cold spell we're experiencing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Down to the single digits here but the killer is the wind chill. It's another three dog night.


----------



## jtr1962

Cataract said:


> On another related note, my dad once read an article about a meteorologist that was much more accurate in yearly predictions than just about anyone else; He figured the average temperature should be influenced by the Sun's activity cycles. He compared data from yearly weather and sun activity cycles and bang! They matched up. Right now the sun is supposed to be at it's 11 year peak, but this is the calmest peak astronomers have seen since the very early 1900's (just about 1900 to be precise). This could definitely explain the cold spell we're experiencing.


That's interesting. Now if the trend continues as the sun's output dips down to its minimum in 5 and a half years we could be in for a series of brutal winters.. The upside is we'll hopefully have mild summers. Right now temps in NYC are running 15 to 20° F below winter normals. If this had been summer, that would mean highs in the low to mid 60s. This is just about perfect if you ask me. I don't care for anything warmer.


----------



## Cataract

jtr1962 said:


> That's interesting. Now if the trend continues as the sun's output dips down to its minimum in 5 and a half years we could be in for a series of brutal winters.. The upside is we'll hopefully have mild summers. Right now temps in NYC are running 15 to 20° F below winter normals. If this had been summer, that would mean highs in the low to mid 60s. This is just about perfect if you ask me. I don't care for anything warmer.



I'm no expert and I'd sure like to find out more about that research but, just out of pure observation, I tend to believe that more sun activity = hotter summers and colder winters while less solar activity would mean mild summers and mild winters. This one IS the most brutal winter in 5 years. I remember the last real brutal cold winter we had over here was between 2002 and 2004, so around 11 years ago. 

I can remember it clearly because it was -40 and I had to put some oil in the engine before leaving work. Of course, the oil had been sitting in the trunk all day and it poured out exactly like chilled caramel ( an inch a minute, with sticky filaments flying off in the wind and all! It also spread just like caramel as I tried to wipe it off the valve cover.) I had to go out twice just to pour about a quart because I couldn't take it.


----------



## moldyoldy

Cataract said:


> <snip>
> 
> On another related note, my dad once read an article about a meteorologist that was much more accurate in yearly predictions than just about anyone else; He figured the average temperature should be influenced by the Sun's activity cycles. He compared data from yearly weather and sun activity cycles and bang! They matched up. Right now the sun is supposed to be at it's 11 year peak, but this is the calmest peak astronomers have seen since the very early 1900's (just about 1900 to be precise). This could definitely explain the cold spell we're experiencing.



actually that is a good basis for estimation! Once upon a time, at least 10 years ago, the head of the US Weather Service and the head of the Old Farmers Almanac were somehow convinced to show up for a debate on weather forecasting on the NPR TV. Interesting to say the least! 

Simply put, the Old Farmers Almanac was well above 50% accuracy for long term of a month or longer, more like 60-70%, and rather indefinite for anything in the couple weeks or less time range. The US Weather Service was fairly good up to 24hrs in advance and started falling apart at about 3 days in advance. Beyond a week the USWS was not reliable at all because their basis was primarily historical.

The Old Farmers Almanac relied on various cycles and their interaction: sunspots, the various El-xyz ocean temps in the Pacific, the spring & neap tides, etc. Historical evidence played a role as well. BTW, Spring tide is not related to Springtime, only that it is the highest.

The US Weather Service did not take any sunspot cycles or other such periodic phenomena in to their computations. They relied primarily on weather reporting, and especially from passenger aircraft on their flight routes. In particular the USWS focused on reporting cubes for forecasting and radar for more immediate events. He stated that if he could change his reporting cube down to a 10KM cube or less the forecasts would be much better. Too much still develops and dies w/in a 10KM cube. Admittedly the computer capability would have to be enhanced by a factor of at least 10. However he clearly rejected the imprecise nature of tracking various celestial cycles. Simply nothing that they could feed in to a computer.

I used to purchase the "Old Farmers Almanac" booklet and stopped because too much info was focused on farming, and I was interested in the weather. Now it seems to have metamorphosed into the "Farmers Almanac" with a website.


----------



## EZO

Many people don't know that there are actually two separate and competing almanacs, The Old Farmer's Almanac and The Farmer's Almanac. They easily get confused with one another and so many folks think there is only one.


----------



## Cataract

I have noticed the same thing in Canada with national VS farmer's almanac predictions. Some of the data is, of course, based on what comes from the U.S. AFAIK

Another major influence on weather prediction I have read about was the distance between weather stations; The article said that a maximum of 1 station per 10 kilometer square (10K X 10K) was needed for accurate weather, while in Canada, we have an average of 1 station per 100 kilometer square due in large part to the concentration of population over the territory. Now that I think of it, U.S. weather isn't much more accurate and you have a population that is much more concentrated. Sounds like the 10Km square makes a lot of sense on it's own.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> I in Canada, we have an average of 1 station per 100 kilometer square due in large part to the concentration of population over the territory.



Got quite a few in your area, click the "Station Select" button near the top center of the page.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

We're up to the 70's (F) here in CA. Cold at night down to the 40's. Draught conditions here. Resivours are way down. Governor declared CA a draught state.

Bill


----------



## y260

Tonight is the coldest night of the year (so far) in Hawai'i. It's 59 degrees where I am but it might as well be below zero...us locals cannot take the cold.


----------



## TEEJ

Cataract said:


> I'm no expert and I'd sure like to find out more about that research but, just out of pure observation, I tend to believe that more sun activity = hotter summers and colder winters while less solar activity would mean mild summers and mild winters. This one IS the most brutal winter in 5 years. I remember the last real brutal cold winter we had over here was between 2002 and 2004, so around 11 years ago.
> 
> I can remember it clearly because it was -40 and I had to put some oil in the engine before leaving work. Of course, the oil had been sitting in the trunk all day and it poured out exactly like chilled caramel ( an inch a minute, with sticky filaments flying off in the wind and all! It also spread just like caramel as I tried to wipe it off the valve cover.) I had to go out twice just to pour about a quart because I couldn't take it.






You should switch to a good synthetic oil, the pour point would not be as impacted, as the dino juice and its more waxy constituents, that make the oil pour like caramel when too cold, etc)

IE: It pours normally when that cold.


----------



## moldyoldy

EZO said:


> Many people don't know that there are actually two separate and competing almanacs, The Old Farmer's Almanac and The Farmer's Almanac. They easily get confused with one another and so many folks think there is only one.



Thanks! That I was not sure of. However now that you pointed it out, I did a bit of searching on the Internet and found several "Farmer's Almanacs". Interesting that nearly all of them have been published for quite a while and appear to have outlasted their founders. Meaning that they have a reliable audience. Rather curious in this day of computers and data processing!


----------



## nbp

Old-timers love those things. I know a few old farmers who talk about the Almanac all the time. It's not especially accurate based on their descriptions.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Got quite a few in your area, click the "Station Select" button near the top center of the page.



Great Link, thanks! 

Yes, there is a concentration of weather stations here since this is the largest population concentration for... I believe 500 kilometers west of here (just a number based on the fact that the other large concentration of people upstream would have to be Toronto, no research was done here). The 1 station every 10 kilometer square minimum I quoted would have to be an average upstream to be able to predict the weather on a given location. now that you bring that up, I wonder if they get better predictions East from here...




TEEJ said:


> You should switch to a good synthetic oil, the pour point would not be as impacted, as the dino juice and its more waxy constituents, that make the oil pour like caramel when too cold, etc)
> 
> IE: It pours normally when that cold.



That was a decade ago; my current car gets synthetic only, but I'm still doing all I can to avoid having to play in the engine bay when it gets drastically cold... memories, man!


You guys down south: as much as it pains me to see your above freezing lows, you definitely are getting some huge contrasts between day and night. That probably feels worse since you can still go out in shorts during the day and don't ever need a rally thick jacket... Which reminds me of another winter story:

BACK IN ... darn... around 2006, I think:
It was in late March or early April (just too lazy to look it up, but the records are there): one day it was around -5C/23F, the next +10C/50F. Then we had a -10C/14F day followed by a +20C/68F day. I was in full winter gear one day, the next in shorts and sandals and I'm not the type to wear shorts and sandals under 70-72F. Then the next day it was -20C/-4F!!!! On days in sandals, the next in winter survival gear and shivering!


----------



## moldyoldy

StarHalo said:


> Got quite a few in your area, click the "Station Select" button near the top center of the page.



Thanks for the link - very good! Probably the most complete weather page I have observed in opensource links. 

an example is the listing of the civil, nautical, and astronomical twilight. I used to program my HP41/48 to return the times for the corresponding -6deg, -12deg, and -18deg sun angles. I found it interesting to follow the angle of the sun as it went around the earth from my location.

The only better link was the log-in link used by my pilot nephew when he checked the weather aloft and on the destination ground for his flight route to compare with the airline's forecast.


----------



## jtr1962

I usually provide a link to the weather in Yakutsk to anyone complaining about the cold. Those temperatures make what we're seeing here in the US look downright tropical.


----------



## moldyoldy

jtr1962 said:


> I usually provide a link to the weather in Yakutsk to anyone complaining about the cold. Those temperatures make what we're seeing here in the US look downright tropical.



+1. 

Actually, any of the Gulag sites were selected because of those aspects. My wife's father survived some 12 years in the Soviet Gulag at various sites, including the so-called "ПОЛЮС ХОЛОДА", or 'Pole of Cold' which is northeast of Yakutsk at Верхоянск. (current weather is -67F!) Yakutsk is a paradise compared with Верхоянск, Russland. His voice was hoarse because his vocal cords were frost-bitten more than once. One not-so-trivial advantage of those locations: minimal guard coverage. Did the prison management need to expect a breakout from the 'prison'? why? Where was the escapee going to 'run to'? Only hundreds of kilometers of Tundra out there. The guards watched only for hoarding of food and water. ie: There was 1 guard at the head of the column of prisoners to/from the work site, another guard at the tail. nothing more was needed. If someone fell by the wayside, nature took care of the problem....


----------



## guiri

My mom told me that last week, close to where we USED to live in Northern Sweden, the temperature was -49 fahrenheit. When I looked at
the weather map a few days after, it was -42 and at the same time, the north pole and antarctica were much warmer 

People's response when interviewed for the news..."I've got warmer clothes, no problem"

That's the spirit


----------



## TEEJ

guiri said:


> My mom told me that last week, close to where we USED to live in Northern Sweden, the temperature was -49 fahrenheit. When I looked at
> the weather map a few days after, it was -42 and at the same time, the north pole and antarctica were much warmer
> 
> People's response when interviewed for the news..."I've got warmer clothes, no problem"
> 
> That's the spirit




LOL

True.

--------------------------

BTW - I have observed this pattern where a difference between men and woman, and the weather has surfaced:


Woman seem to have a tendency (As a pattern, not a rule per se) to want to turn up the thermostat "Because its colder out", and men tend to assume that the thermostat will automatically maintain the temperature its set for.


So, in my house for example, and some of my friend's houses....if the thermostat in winter for example is normally set for 65º F, if they hear its going to drop to 10º outside, the woman want to raise the setting to 66 - 67º.

The guys scratch their heads, and say that the thermostat will maintain the house at 65º if set to 65º just like it always does as the outside temperature changes.


Obviously, if the heating system can't maintain the temperature difference due to the outside being TOO cold, IE: Its so cold, it overwhelms the capacity of the heating system...then it doesn't matter if the thermostat is at 65º or 105º, if it can't even reach 65º.

If the system CAN maintain 65º, then, it will.

Therefore, to me and "the guys", it seems illogical to turn up the heat manually unless you simply want it WARMER than it was previously set for...but not because its colder OUTSIDE....as that's what a thermostat is FOR.


The woman though, seem to feel its necessary to compensate for it being colder OUTSIDE, manually...by making it warmer than normal inside.


On the flip side, BOTH sexes seem to want to turn the AIR-CONDITIONING to a lower temp than normal if its WARMER OUTSIDE.


Granted, most AC systems have a harder time maintaining a temperature differential than most heating systems...IE: A ~ 20º F difference capability for an AC system is common, so if its 100º F outside, it may only be ABLE to make it ~ 80º inside.

But, again, if it can't get down to 75º when its 100º outside when SET TO 75º, it can't magically get down to 75º if you set it to 55º.


The only times I could rationalize manually changing the thermostat "to compensate" for the outside temps is IF your HVAC will NOT keep up as the difference is too extreme, AND you have a head start to say make it cooler at night when the AC can get ahead better, and then simply lose ground from a better starting point during the heat of the day....or, visa versa for heating.


Is this pattern something you people see too?


----------



## jtr1962

TEEJ said:


> Is this pattern something you people see too?


I'm not a woman and I tend to keep the house warmer when it's colder outside. However, I do this economically. I use an electric heater in whatever room I'm in, as opposed to turning up the thermostat and making the entire house warmer. There's actually some sound scientific reasoning here. When it's colder out, the humidity of heated air is lower, and therefore you feel colder at any given temperature. For example, often when I'm in a 70 degree room and it's 15 degrees outside, I'll be cold wearing a sweater. When it's 70 outside and humid, I'm miserably hot.

If my mom is any indication, one big difference between the sexes is that most men know how a thermostat works while women expect it to read your mind. It only maintains whatever temperature it's set for. My mom expects it to detect when she feels cold, and turn up the heat accordingly. I tell her that's not the way thermostats work but she keeps saying the thermostat must be "broken".



> On the flip side, BOTH sexes seem to want to turn the AIR-CONDITIONING to a lower temp than normal if its WARMER OUTSIDE.



Definitely guilty as charged. Fortunately I oversize our room A/Cs a bit so they can hold 70 degrees when it's 100 out. And often I'll run at least the one in my bedroom full tilt overnight if the next day is going to be really hot. The day might start off with the room at a slightly chilly 60, but it'll warm up to 70 or 75 by sunset. If I didn't do this, the room might be an unbearable 80-85 by day's end. I've also been known to keep my bedroom at 55 in the summers when the A/C can get it down that low, especially towards the end of summer when my body seems to go through a state of heat exhaustion where I just can't wait for colder weather to start.

Given a choice, I'll take the weather we're having now over summer anytime. You can always put more clothes on. In summer there's literally nothing to make you more comfortable outside.


----------



## orbital

+

The *high temp* here is forcasted to be below 0F for 72hrs starting Sunday night
that's not including windchill

btw, I set my thermostat to 55F in winter,, feels warm when coming in from outside


Turn down the thermostat & put some polyester layers on!!


----------



## jtr1962

moldyoldy said:


> +1.
> 
> Actually, any of the Gulag sites were selected because of those aspects. My wife's father survived some 12 years in the Soviet Gulag at various sites, including the so-called "ПОЛЮС ХОЛОДА", or 'Pole of Cold' which is northeast of Yakutsk at Верхоянск. (current weather is -67F!) Yakutsk is a paradise compared with Верхоянск, Russland. His voice was hoarse because his vocal cords were frost-bitten more than once. One not-so-trivial advantage of those locations: minimal guard coverage. Did the prison management need to expect a breakout from the 'prison'? why? Where was the escapee going to 'run to'? Only hundreds of kilometers of Tundra out there. The guards watched only for hoarding of food and water. ie: There was 1 guard at the head of the column of prisoners to/from the work site, another guard at the tail. nothing more was needed. If someone fell by the wayside, nature took care of the problem....


I can easily see why the Gulag system was such an effective deterrent against crime. I like colder weather, but that's a degree of cold well beyond my limits. -67°F is ~135°F colder than typical room temperature. When I think about this, that's as incompatible with human life as 200°F.


----------



## dc38

TEEJ said:


> Is this pattern something you people see too?



Yes, most definitely observed, lol. But as you've said, both arguments hold some merit...If the house isn't well insulated, drafts may make it seem cooler indoors which would lead people to turn up the heat. Also, the warmer the environment is, the quicker a person will warm from the cold after being outside for extended periods. As for the thermostat, I agree that it would be pointless to adjust it unless (as you've said) the heating has the capability to match and maintain that temperature. "Thermo-stasis" is partially dependent on insulation as well as the HVAC system. Many people don't realize that thermostats don't do much without proper HVAC...It's a control panel that has nothing to control, like a flashlight with a super complex regulation and UI but has no bulb.


----------



## thedoc007

TEEJ said:


> So, in my house for example, and some of my friend's houses....if the thermostat in winter for example is normally set for 65º F, if they hear its going to drop to 10º outside, the woman want to raise the setting to 66 - 67º.
> 
> The guys scratch their heads, and say that the thermostat will maintain the house at 65º if set to 65º just like it always does as the outside temperature changes.



Agree with what dc38 said, both arguments do have merit. 

In my apartment, the thermostat is right in the middle...not near any outside walls. Not sure if there are any additional sensors, or where they might be, but assuming that is the single input, the location makes a very substantial difference.

When my thermostat reads 68F, parts of my apartment will be as low as 60F, measured with digital thermometers. Opening or closing interior doors, moving air around with a fan, etc., can all make a difference too. It isn't an absolute number...your home will always be a collection of temperature gradients, moving from warmer to colder as you move away from heating vents/closer to exterior walls, doors and windows. Depending on how cold it is, and how good your insulation is, there can be good reason to adjust your thermostat for cold weather. 

Potential power outages are another reason to keep it a little warmer. If a 30 minute outage happens, you don't want your home to already be close to freezing at the edges...during most of the year (and all year with temperate winters) I use a programmable thermostat to adjust temps based on time of day. But in cold winters, having a little margin for error isn't a bad idea...so I usually just set it to hold a steady temp.

All that said, I guess I'm your typical guy...I don't change the thermostat just because there is a cold night. My planning is done for the season, not on a daily/hourly basis. 

Since women are physiologically more sensitive to cold, on average, it isn't surprising their argument would tend to favor bumping up the thermostat.


----------



## Cataract

TEEJ said:


> Is this pattern something you people see too?



Sometimes I fell more chilly at home when the outside temperature is cold, so I want more heat, but that's the only reason I'll raise the temperature. As jtr mentioned, this has a lot to do with humidity levels. 

In the summer I try to keep the AC always at the same temperature mostly because AC is like a drug; once you get a taste of it, you don't want to live without it.

I notice mostly that women like it one or two degrees warmer than men in all seasons.



orbital said:


> +
> [...]Turn down the thermostat & put some polyester layers on!!



I'm a summer dude and when I used to have wall to wall carpet I liked to be able to walk barefoot at home, especially during very cold winter days. Now that I have wooden floors, I don't even try to compensate the heat to indulge in that habit, but I keep the temperature only one or two degrees lower.

While we're on the subject of thermostats, I discovered something troubling:
[h=1]WARNING: Electronic thermostats seem to run on battery alone![/h]


----------



## idleprocess

thedoc007 said:


> Since women are physiologically more sensitive to cold, on average, it isn't surprising their argument would tend to favor bumping up the thermostat.


There is truth to that, but I believe that there's another factor at play here - men are generally conditioned to be more _stoic_ about many things, including temperature swings. As such, they are encouraged by society to acclimate to wider temperature ranges.


----------



## StarHalo

You see the same phenomenon even with Mountain Dew; when I worked at a convenience store, the location and equipment were all new and in top shape, so the soda bottle coolers were 39-40 degrees F at all times without exception. In the wintertime it would seem just a little too cold for soda. Then in the summer you'd get the occasional complaint, "do you have any colder sodas?" "Is there something wrong with your cooler?" etc. - still 39-40 degrees.

Perception is everything.


----------



## Capolini

This winter I even lowered the thermostat MORE before going to bed!

I lower it to 55F!!! The Siberian likes it!!  lol! I have a space heater in my room. The heat still comes on with the temperatures we have been having. When I get up I turn it up to 61F for an hour or so,,,,,,,,then take my shower!

Right now it is set at 59F.

Our temperatures are no where near the extreme cold temps. "guiri"[post #438] was talking about in Sweden when they interviewed people about the extreme cold,,they said," I've got warmer clothes, no problem"!That is the truth,,In the cold you can always put more[or better] clothing on. In the extreme heat and humidity if you have to be outside,,there is NO cooling off and feeling comfortable.

Just an estimate here. With this strategy in the winter, i can probably save $30 to $50/Month on electric which translates into extra torch money!:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

My power bill is always much lower in the winter than in the summer and yeah, I can't stand the heat down here


----------



## välineurheilija

guiri said:


> Doesn't look like it's too cold. Besides, I don't think they're there for the cold, they could go to Alaska
> for that, they're there for their experience. Fins have some winter ball$ and I believe the Russians
> tried to spank them some years ago and failed
> 
> If it's really cold, you will see icicles hanging from hair, hats, mustaches and so on and your nostrils will freeze
> when you breathe. Ah, good ol' days
> 
> What people don't realize is that the cold is also an extremely healthy climate. No viruses, bugs and other things
> and very few things that bite and crawl such as fleas n' stuff


Good points there 
One key to avoid the spanking is never to underestimate the spanker


----------



## GregCMI

44F now, forecast for -18F tomorrow night!


----------



## idleprocess

Capolini said:


> This winter I even lowered the thermostat MORE before going to bed!



I sleep so much better when it's a bit chilly in the house, thus program the thermostat to dial back the heat appreciably at night ... saves some money in the winter, but gas for the furnace is pretty cheap. I do the same thing in the summer at some appreciable added expense since the A/C compressor gulps down a lot of significantly more expensive electricity with the small consolation that after 9PM or so the differential is easier to create since outside air temps have usually dropped.


----------



## tommybc

theres hailstones here


----------



## nbp

Another Arctic blast visiting us. -21F Monday night I think. :shakehead


----------



## slimkango

nbp said:


> Another Arctic blast visiting us. -21F Monday night I think. :shakehead



Currently 34F here but Monday night will be -9F in NE Ohio.


----------



## jabe1

I'm getting pretty sick of this cold. Going below zero again in a day or so. And somehow e've been getting a fair amount of snow despite the lake being frozen.

I'm one of those seasonal affective disorder types; it feels like Cleveland hasn't had sun in weeks and I'm ready to hibernate.


----------



## Cataract

We're supposed to be back to seasonal normals this week over here. In other words, it will feel really mild for well below freezing temperatures, but I always second-guess the forecast as they are usually only right when predicting a storm or extremes...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Sorry to bring this news to you guys, but there was a natural gas pipeline explosion that might affect some of you trying to keep warm. Here's the website.
www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_24997501/xcel-takes-precautions-after-canada-gasline-explosion

It looks like one pipeline exploded and two others were damaged. This will affect supplies in parts of Minnesota, North Dakota, and Wisconsin. The explosion was in Mannitoba, Canada. The three gas lines affected supply fuel to more than 100,000 Xcel Energy customers. Sounds like this will cause a shortage of natural gas in the area as well as strain the supplies of alternatives like electric and propane. Good luck staying warm.


----------



## moldyoldy

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Sorry to bring this news to you guys, but there was a natural gas pipeline explosion that might affect some of you trying to keep warm. Here's the website.
> www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_24997501/xcel-takes-precautions-after-canada-gasline-explosion
> 
> It looks like one pipeline exploded and two others were damaged. This will affect supplies in parts of Minnesota, North Dakota, and Wisconsin. The explosion was in Mannitoba, Canada. The three gas lines affected supply fuel to more than 100,000 Xcel Energy customers. Sounds like this will cause a shortage of natural gas in the area as well as strain the supplies of alternatives like electric and propane. Good luck staying warm.



and to compound matters, the low this morning in the northern suburbs of the Twin Cities was -29.2C. Northern MN is still worse. and tomorrow morning the low is predicted to be -30C (-22F).


----------



## Capolini

nbp said:


> Another Arctic blast visiting us. -21F Monday night I think. :shakehead





Awesome!! lol!! Very invigorating,wish the Siberian, his friends and I were there!

The times in Cleveland[where I was born], Lake Placid and in the mts. an hour, 2 or 3 north of me, when it gets that cold,the hardest thing to keep warm are my Hands and feet!Other than that, It is a Breeze!! lol! :shakehead

As I indicated in prior posts, the coldest "Air Temperature" I have been in is -19F in Lake Placid, N.Y. ON 1.3.2013! I took Capo for a nice stroll!! I must say, it was the morning[early] and there was very little wind,,,,,,,add wind,,,it would be like 1925 Iditarod that had temps. -30/-40F with chill factors around -85F!! It is a miracle Leonhard Seppala and the other teams made it with the Diptheria serum to Nome under those EXTREMELY HARSH AND POTENTIALLY DEADLY CONDITIONS. 

*I would NOT want to be in that type of weather!*

*EDIT: I just noticed the "Pipeline Explosion News".

I hope whoever it affects they can find a way or other places to stay warm.

In weather like your getting,,,HEAT AND STAYING WARM IS A MUST!
*


----------



## orbital

^

we have the same air mass moldyoldy

One of the biggest hassles with arctic cold is stuff gets brittle
and if _whatever_ breaks when that cold,,, you have a new reference point on fun

Try to fix sh.t knowing you can't take off your gloves.


----------



## Cataract

I sure feel bad for those who need gas for heating, but at least they do still have electricity. Hopefully they can find refuge near home or with family members.

Mount Washington is another place for bad weather, like only the worst ever recorded, but right now it's no so bad: -14F, 80MPH winds and a visibility of 1/16th of a mile. It was about half as cold with half the wind speed here today. 

http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/conditions.php

If you want to have fun with extreme colds, try to unroll your GPS (or any electronic) cable after it's been in the car all night. Sure beats playing under the hood gloves or no gloves...


----------



## nbp

Will be -21F tonight. 

You're right Cataract, electric cords do not unroll in this temps. I tried to plug in a small air compressor in the garage... the extension cord barely would unravel, and the lubricating oil in the compressor apparently was so thick that it puffed once and stopped dead. Won't be adding air to the tires til Wednesday I guess, when the machines will work again.


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> Will be -21F tonight.
> 
> You're right Cataract, electric cords do not unroll in this temps. I tried to plug in a small air compressor in the garage... the extension cord barely would unravel, and the lubricating oil in the compressor apparently was so thick that it puffed once and stopped dead. Won't be adding air to the tires til Wednesday I guess, when the machines will work again.



Perhaps your compressor is small enough to bring it inside the house a few hours? 

Reminds me I once bought a small cigarette-lighter powered compressor to leave in the car. When I read the instructions it said not to leave it out in below freezing temperatures. I returned it wondering "What's the point? I need to inflate the tires perhaps once in the summer!"

The first time I realized electric cords get stiff in the real cold, it gave me the impression that's what it would look (but not feel) like in zero gravity. Rolling them up is an even bigger hassle if they froze while straight, but could definitely make a funny movie.


----------



## moldyoldy

For all of us in the Upper Midwest, my thermometer tells me that we have turned a Temperatur corner. The low this morning, 28 Jan, was only -29.5 C, not the -31C or -32C as predicted. A change in the Jetstream is supposed to bring a slight warming to only the -20C something in the early mornings. Highs might even be higher than -18C or ZeroF.  The rest of the US will have to wait a day or two. oo:


----------



## jabe1

Car says -11 this morning....


----------



## Megatrowned

On a slightly related temp note, here's an interesting tire fact I heard. For every 10 degrees F in temp change, your tires will gain/lose 1 psi. And 1 psi will be lost each month just because.

I think this is a strong argument for filling tires with nitrogen, but that's another thread.

Or, we could just talk at our tires to get them a higher psi.


----------



## orbital

+

When NOAA issues a Windchill Warning for your entire state, you know it's a bit chilly

The wind is rather light right now,, so only -38F


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've been wondering how you guys in the colder climates keep your homes warm. Do your furnaces run constantly? What's the preferred heating choice? Must cost you a fortune every month.

~ Chance


----------



## jtr1962

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've been wondering how you guys in the colder climates keep your homes warm. Do your furnaces run constantly? What's the preferred heating choice? Must cost you a fortune every month.


I would imagine the key is plenty of insulation. If I were building a house from scratch in a place where it regularly got well below zero Fahrenheit I would stick about 2 feet of insulation between the inner and outer walls. I would also use windows with 3 or 4 panes, or maybe dispense with windows altogether (they're a major heat loss area in structures).


----------



## orbital

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The *high temp* here is forcasted to be below 0F for 72hrs starting Sunday night
> that's not including windchill
> 
> btw, I set my thermostat to 55F in winter,, feels warm when coming in from outside
> 
> 
> Turn down the thermostat & put some polyester layers on!!



___________^

this mostly Chance




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've been wondering how you guys in the colder climates keep your homes warm. Do your furnaces run constantly? What's the preferred heating choice? Must cost you a fortune every month.
> 
> ~ Chance



Gas heat + my earlier post quote



jtr1962 said:


> I would imagine the key is plenty of insulation. If I were building a house from scratch in a place where it regularly got well below zero Fahrenheit I would stick about 2 feet of insulation between the inner and outer walls. I would also use windows with 3 or 4 panes, or maybe dispense with windows altogether (they're a major heat loss area in structures).



having south & west facing windows gives alot of solar
furnace doesn't run that much on sunny days, even when very cold

___________________________________________________________

*>> understand the importance of 'trapping air' in everything <<*


----------



## Capolini

I just found out that I have a disease[RAYNAUDS DISEASE] which is not conducive to being out in the cold!!:mecry:However, it is not stopping me from walking the Siberian with all my awesome torches!

No doubt that the weather is not as severe here as Cleveland[where I was born], Chicago,Minnesota, Canada, ect.!! It can still get cold here, but it never bothered me until the last month or so.

I was wondering why my hands were still getting cold with these awesome hunting gloves that kept me warm at -19 last year in Lake Placid! :thinking:

In conclusion[!] it was about 8F this morning. That is cold but not colder than weather I have been in before. My hands were numb and aching again. As it turned out I had a Dr.'s appt. for something else and happened to mention all of this and that is when he diagnosed it. I bought some thinner glove to wear underneath called "polartex",,,,,I hope they help!

oh ya,It is a disease where blood flood is restricted to ones hands, feet and sometimes their nose.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've been wondering how you guys in the colder climates keep your homes warm. Do your furnaces run constantly? What's the preferred heating choice? Must cost you a fortune every month.
> 
> ~ Chance






jtr1962 said:


> I would imagine the key is plenty of insulation. If I were building a house from scratch in a place where it regularly got well below zero Fahrenheit I would stick about 2 feet of insulation between the inner and outer walls. I would also use windows with 3 or 4 panes, or maybe dispense with windows altogether (they're a major heat loss area in structures).



I''m not familiar with building codes, but on average outside walls are 12 inches thick, including the outside brick and inside paneling. You might be surprised to hear that outside walls are not 100% airtight as humidity and condensation needs to find a way out. If you see a little part between the bricks that does not have any mortar at the bottom of the wall, don't plug it! Double windows are sufficient and most are double or quadruple pane, depending on the size. Quadruple pane are becoming more standard. They also respond to a higher standard for insulation; the new craze is argon gas inside the panes. 

I'm on the second floor with a patio door facing south and one facing north. Max indoor temp. reached 24.7C with a minimum of 21.5. The heating was on for a grand total of 10 minutes between midnight and 6:25 p.m., meaning the sun was sufficient to heat the place up and I would have had to open the door a bit if I had stayed home. Outside minimum was -14C with gushing winds today and it's now -8C. I just started paying close attention to how long the heating runs for and it will definitely need to run more now that the sun is down, but not all that much. I'm not a good reference, though as I only have 2 patio doors in contact with the outside; one side wall is a neighbor, the other a firewall, the floor is getting some heat from downstairs and my heat can only go upstairs or towards the 2 doors. Thick blinds definitely help keeping the heat from going out.

When I lived in a house I'd say the heating was on for an average of 10 minutes and off close to a half hour. Mileage definitely varies from house to house, source of heating and the thermostat you use...

I had a hard time sleeping at the hotel when I was in California and was surprised the traffic noise was so loud, then I looked at the patio doors and was shocked there was just a single door per side. Double doors with quadruple panes keep a lot of noise out! I also had a huge laugh when the guys told me their water main came out from the ground before going into the house. Here we need to bury stuff at least 4 feet deep to keep it from freezing!



Capolini said:


> I just found out that I have a disease[RAYNAUDS DISEASE] which is not conducive to being out in the cold!!:mecry:However, it is not stopping me from walking the Siberian with all my awesome torches!
> 
> No doubt that the weather is not as severe here as Cleveland[where I was born], Chicago,Minnesota, Canada, ect.!! It can still get cold here, but it never bothered me until the last month or so.
> 
> I was wondering why my hands were still getting cold with these awesome hunting gloves that kept me warm at -19 last year in Lake Placid! :thinking:
> 
> In conclusion[!] it was about 8F this morning. That is cold but not colder than weather I have been in before. My hands were numb and aching again. As it turned out I had a Dr.'s appt. for something else and happened to mention all of this and that is when he diagnosed it. I bought some thinner glove to wear underneath called "polartex",,,,,I hope they help!
> 
> oh ya,It is a disease where blood flood is restricted to ones hands, feet and sometimes their nose.



Definitely not good news! I hope there's a way to get better and that you'll find it. The only thing I can really say is shop for gloves, boots and socks (or any winter clothing that may help) at outdoors stores (REI and the likes). The price definitely goes with quality, but it's worth it! Online stores often have the same items for much cheaper. I barely ever wear my snowshoeing boots else I sweat too much, even on top of a hill.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> I had a hard time sleeping at the hotel when I was in California and was surprised the traffic noise was so loud, then I looked at the patio doors and was shocked there was just a single door per side.



No point in double-pane when the temp nudges freezing maybe one week out of the year, also means you never have to worry about the seal between panes failing. And don't forget that there's disproportionately more cars here; in LA county, there are more cars than people.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Take some old socks, preferably thick wooly ones, cut off the toes and then slip them over and past your hands and wear them as wrist warmers.


----------



## Capolini

Thanks for the suggestion!

Update:! 65 minute walk w/ Capo tonight. Temp. 12F[A few degrees warmer than this morning when I was in a lot of pain!]

*The Polartex gloves that I just bought and put under my Manzella hunting gloves w/ 40grams of Insulate*,,,,*together they kept my hands warm and pain free!! *:thumbsup:

p.s. I never heard of "Raynaud's disease/phenomenon until today.Basically the blood vessels"Spasm", therefore restricting blood flow causing severe pain, tingling, numbness to the hands and feet and sometimes to the nose and ears.


----------



## TEEJ

Sorry about the Reynaud's, its pretty common though, so you're in good company for the most part.

I was thinking about all those emergency generators people install that run on natural gas, so they don't need to go find a gas station during a power outage to power the emergency generators....that now don't have a pipe line to provide the natural gas.

IE: Plumb your emergency generator to your gas line so you don't need to keep getting fuel for your generator when the electricity goes out....and then the gas line goes out.




Once the ice storms roll in and knock out their power, they're gonna be madder than a wet hen.


----------



## Capolini

*VOID,,,BAD CHECK!!!!*


----------



## TEEJ

Capolini said:


> Actually it is NOT too common according to the NHLBI[National Heart, Lung and Blood institute]
> 
> http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=243720&part=2
> 
> http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=243720&part=2






LOL pretty common vs TOO common?



I know lots of people with it...so, its common enough at least.......not like being born with 3 heads or anything as rare as that. I'd say ~ 5% or so have it, that's ~ 5 out of 100.

I will say though that more woman seem to have it than guys....maybe ~ 4:1 or so (Girls to guys with it)?


----------



## Capolini

The NHLBI[National Heart, Lung and Blood institute] contradict themselves in the article!! They say it is a RARE disease then a few paragraphs later they say 5%[ 1 in 20] of U.S. citizens have it! :thinking::shakehead


----------



## TEEJ

Capolini said:


> The NHLBI[National Heart, Lung and Blood institute] contradict themselves in the article!! They say it is a RARE disease then a few paragraphs later they say 5%[ 1 in 20] of U.S. citizens have it! :thinking::shakehead



See?


BTW - Did they test to see if it was primary or secondary Reynaud's?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I suspect it is a matter of degree. The symptoms I've read about seem pretty common in several people I know.


----------



## Capolini

TEEJ said:


> See?
> 
> 
> BTW - Did they test to see if it was primary or secondary Reynaud's?



No specific tests as of yet. But my "Primary"[!] care Physician believes I have "Primary" Renaud's! Secondary is worse and associated with other diseases. EX: Arthritis,,and many others. I have Arthritis in my Knees and entire spine. :shrug:

Cold temperatures can trigger it,,,,,,,,,,,I certainly believe that! There is an actual test where they put your hand in ice for a short time and then see how long it takes for normal blood flow to start again.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> No point in double-pane when the temp nudges freezing maybe one week out of the year, also means you never have to worry about the seal between panes failing. And don't forget that there's disproportionately more cars here; in LA county, there are more cars than people.



Now that you mention it, I did noticed some sort of disproportion in car numbers (I'm just being sarcastic for fun  ): I forgot to mention my room was looking straight at a highway some hundreds of yards away. Double-doors would have been great in that situation!



Capolini said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Update:! 65 minute walk w/ Capo tonight. Temp. 12F[A few degrees warmer than this morning when I was in a lot of pain!]
> 
> *The Polartex gloves that I just bought and put under my Manzella hunting gloves w/ 40grams of Insulate*,,,,*together they kept my hands warm and pain free!! *:thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. I never heard of "Raynaud's disease/phenomenon until today.Basically the blood vessels"Spasm", therefore restricting blood flow causing severe pain, tingling, numbness to the hands and feet and sometimes to the nose and ears.



:twothumbs: Polartex is an amazing base or second layer. It won't stop the wind, but as an inside insulation, it works wonders. 

30 seconds into a quick search found therapy gloves and apparently you can get better. Hopefully that's not just hogwash, but they do promise your money back if you're not satisfied... 




Capolini said:


> The NHLBI[National Heart, Lung and Blood institute] contradict themselves in the article!! They say it is a RARE disease then a few paragraphs later they say 5%[ 1 in 20] of U.S. citizens have it! :thinking::shakehead



I try not to overly trust medical research and see if I can find solutions for myself when the problem can wait for results from the alternatives. Doc said I'd need surgery at some point for that umbilical hernia... 3 weeks later and 5 days of yoga for the last 2 weeks and I can tell it is getting much better.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Capolini said:


> There is an actual test where they put your hand in ice for a short time and then see how long it takes for normal blood flow to start again.




Gaah. That would hurt.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Gaah. That would hurt.



Better be a very short test!


----------



## nbp

According to the weatherman, I have justification for feeling that this winter is especially cold. Since Dec. 1, we have had the lowest average temperature since something like 1984. (That was before I was born, so yes, it is the coldest winter of my life. :candle: ) 

We have had a lot of snow too. Fortunately this winter I bought an extra set of wheels and put Blizzak snow tires on them for my Honda Accord. This thing tears up the snow now! It is amazing, really, I can't believe how good these tires are. :thumbsup:



And from the book of things that are more *fun* to do when it is -4F and dark outside: Towing your neighbor's luxury vehicle out of the ditch. :ironic:  

My wealthy neighbor (also a longtime friend and my former boss, LOL) loves cars, but apparently doesn't understand the concept of tires. Somehow as he came around the corner onto our slightly snowy street he managed to slide right off into the ditch in his Audi A8. It's a big heavy car and he went four wheels in! My dad used to have an older S6 and it was amazing in the snow (Quattro + snow tires = monster grip) so I couldn't figure out how he did this until I looked at his well worn tires. This is not the first time this has happened. Years ago he bought a Porche Cayenne and drove it in the snow with the performance summer tires on and slid down the hill and into the snowbank in our front yard. He was disgusted and sold the vehicle. :hahaha: 

Well he left his wife in the car while he went to the house to get some mats and a shovel, expecting to get out on his own. I came by and pulled over, and talked with his wife for a bit, telling her there was no way we were going to push the car out. So I went to our house, and dropped off my little pick up truck and got my dad's big Sierra 2500HD and a tow rope. I drove back up the road and showed him with my HDS Clicky underneath the car how he was up to the belly in snow and he was going to need help. We hooked up the truck and put it in 4WD and I pulled while he punched the car in reverse. Out she came! None too soon, either. Like I said, it was 4 below zero and laying in the snow hooking up tow ropes is not exactly fun. He was quite happy as it had become quite a spectacle for the neighbors and I imagine he was a little embarrassed. Hehehe. And I got to be the hero. Weee! 

Moral of the story: it doesn't matter how fancy your car is, if you have bad tires and drive like a nut you will go into the ditch and need a friendly neighbor to pull you out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Good job, nbp! You're a good neighbor.

Yeah, a general rule to keep in mind when driving, especially in bad weather, is that physics will always win. :duck:


----------



## Capolini

nbp said:


> According to the weatherman, I have justification for feeling that this winter is especially cold. Since Dec. 1, we have had the lowest average temperature since something like 1984. (That was before I was born, so yes, it is the coldest winter of my life. :candle: )
> 
> We have had a lot of snow too. Fortunately this winter I bought an extra set of wheels and put Blizzak snow tires on them for my Honda Accord. This thing tears up the snow now! It is amazing, really, I can't believe how good these tires are. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And from the book of things that are more *fun* to do when it is -4F and dark outside: Towing your neighbor's luxury vehicle out of the ditch. :ironic:
> 
> My wealthy neighbor (also a longtime friend and my former boss, LOL) loves cars, but apparently doesn't understand the concept of tires. Somehow as he came around the corner onto our slightly snowy street he managed to slide right off into the ditch in his Audi A8. It's a big heavy car and he went four wheels in! My dad used to have an older S6 and it was amazing in the snow (Quattro + snow tires = monster grip) so I couldn't figure out how he did this until I looked at his well worn tires. This is not the first time this has happened. Years ago he bought a Porche Cayenne and drove it in the snow with the performance summer tires on and slid down the hill and into the snowbank in our front yard. He was disgusted and sold the vehicle. :hahaha:
> 
> Well he left his wife in the car while he went to the house to get some mats and a shovel, expecting to get out on his own. I came by and pulled over, and talked with his wife for a bit, telling her there was no way we were going to push the car out. So I went to our house, and dropped off my little pick up truck and got my dad's big Sierra 2500HD and a tow rope. I drove back up the road and showed him with my HDS Clicky underneath the car how he was up to the belly in snow and he was going to need help. We hooked up the truck and put it in 4WD and I pulled while he punched the car in reverse. Out she came! None too soon, either. Like I said, it was 4 below zero and laying in the snow hooking up tow ropes is not exactly fun. He was quite happy as it had become quite a spectacle for the neighbors and I imagine he was a little embarrassed. Hehehe. And I got to be the hero. Weee!
> 
> Moral of the story: it doesn't matter how fancy your car is, if you have bad tires and drive like a nut you will go into the ditch and need a friendly neighbor to pull you out.



nice story!!!


Doesn't sound like your friend excels in common sense and logic! He must have used other means to gain his wealth! lol!


----------



## nbp

Capolini said:


> nice story!!!
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like your friend excels in common sense and logic! He must have used other means to gain his wealth! lol!



He is a very shrewd businessman and is very good at making his company profitable, but a "hands-on" type of guy, he is not! My dad is a life-long gearhead so wrenching on stuff ourselves and and the DIY mentality is kinda how I have been raised.


----------



## Cataract

A good car is as good as the tires are appropriate to the situation and all that is only as good as the driver. Your neighbor/friend/ex-boss probably really appreciates you even more as a neighbor than everything else!

I've driver with bad summer tires in bad wet snow and never noticed it was slippery. Now I have supposed good winter tires that feel like I'm driving with bad summer tires. Rating doesn't always mean all that much, so now I'm sticking to actual reviews before I buy.


----------



## jabe1

My daughter has Reynaud's. Invest in many pairs of good Merino wool socks and a few different pairs of boots for varying activities in the cold. I would also include some flannel or fleece lined pants, and maybe duofold long underwear.

Exercise helps, as does Capsaicin cream to aid in circulation.

take it seriously, as it can have long term implications.


----------



## Capolini

jabe1 said:


> My daughter has Reynaud's. Invest in many pairs of good Merino wool socks and a few different pairs of boots for varying activities in the cold. I would also include some flannel or fleece lined pants, and maybe duofold long underwear.
> 
> Exercise helps, as does Capsaicin cream to aid in circulation.
> 
> take it seriously, as it can have long term implications.




Thanks,I will take it seriously. How old is your daughter?

Usually people get it[Primary Raynaud's] before 30. I will be 54 in June.Early indications[primary care physician] diagnose it as Primary,but I do have several secondary conditions[Arthritis, Spinal stenosis, disc herniations] that May[???] have contributed to it?

I was born in Cleveland! Maybe that has something to do with it!..only kidding.

p.s. One thing I do get is a lot of exercise! I mention it a lot on here,the Siberian turned me into a flashaholic!! I average 7.06 miles a day! After finding this out yesterday, I know longer like the cold,but I am not going to stop walking the pooch regardless of temperature!So now I just want lots of snow with temps around 27F not -2, 0, +10F,,that is too painful!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's an early morning pic from the sunny South. A rare 2" of snow last night. Temps around 20 F.





Geoff


----------



## Capolini

Flying Turtle said:


> Here's an early morning pic from the sunny South. A rare 2" of snow last night. Temps around 20 F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff



Nice!! Great picture to have.

How come you and the family are not eating lunch out there!!


----------



## harro

Capolini said:


> Nice!! Great picture to have.
> 
> How come you and the family are not eating lunch out there!!



Tell you what, some Antipodians would gladly swap for a few days at the moment. The real and present dangers of extreme cold are certainly no laughing matter, but 112 deg F. at 6:25pm on Sunday evening is also wearing a bit thin. Actually, it makes one wonder what 2014's Southern Hemisphere winter will be like ( June, July, August ) ??? Wrap up and take care, all you northerners. Put those torches to good use.
Best regards from downunder.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

20 degrees F and pouring snow here in Portland,OR.(also a east 20-mph wind making it feel like 4 degrees F.)
Anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow in total.


Absolutely disgusting weather.


----------



## idleprocess

DFW area been lingering below freezing for about a week and got a light dusting of snow that stuck around long enough to make commuting "interesting". Suspect that by tomorrow afternoon it will all be gone.


----------



## Capolini

I am grateful I have POWER!!! :thumbsup:

10" of wet snow Monday. 1/2" of ice[sleet/freezing rain] on Tuesday night into Wednesday. 750,000 Pennsylvanians without power yesterday. Almost 500,000 in the Philadelphia area where I live!! Many of them will be without power for 4-6 more days!

The last Two nights walking Capo my Siberian has been Eerie and dangerous on these back country roads. Wires dangling, trees on the ground and branches dangling and some homes completely dark with others with the sound of generators resonating in the air!

Every time I hear the ice cracking from the wind blowing on the trees,I thought a branch was coming down on me!
Half the time my torches were pointing skyward surveying the trees above and in front of me!

Temp. in the low to mid 20's during the day and 10 to 15 at night,,,,,,,,nothing is melting anytime soon.


----------



## Cataract

^^ reminds me of the great ice storm as call it here. 

Full Wikipedia entry. 
Excerpt:
The *North American Ice Storm of 1998* (also known as *Great Ice Storm of 1998*) was a massive combination of five smaller successive ice storms which combined to strike a relatively narrow swath of land from eastern Ontario to southern Quebec to Nova Scotia in Canada, and bordering areas from northern New York to central Maine in the United States, in January 1998. It caused massive damage to trees and electrical infrastructure all over the area, leading to widespread long-term power outages. Millions were left in the dark for periods varying from days to weeks, and in some instances, months. It led to 35 fatalities, a shutdown of activities in large cities like Montreal and Ottawa, and an unprecedented effort in reconstruction of the power grid. The ice storm led to the largest deployment of Canadian military personnel since the Korean War, with over 16,000 Canadian Forces personnel deployed, 12,000 in Quebec and 4,000 in Ontario at the height of the crisis.[1]​[2]​:16​ [...]

*Nothing funny about it, but those are times when we discover people can live strong by coming closer together.* We had some family over for about 2 weeks since they were out of power during all that time. We had to change some of out habits, but never had a second thought about it. We lived near a hydro power station, so never had any power problems, but most of the island of Montreal had to deal with intermittent power as a measure to unballast the electric grid. I still had to get to work and sometimes wait four a couple of hours in the dark or go home early because the power was out for too long. I also remember my car's windshield being cracked badly on the passenger side because of a large ice stalagmite coming off a power line.


----------



## alex063rus

it is -22F.brbrb


----------



## Cataract

Has anyone else developed the reflex of checking the temperature twice when it's sunny in the winter morning? The sunnier it gets, the colder it tends to be more often than not.

Remote sensor is more stable now that I put better batteries in it... can't remember who pointed that out, but thanks for the advice. Next step is lithium AA's from an online store since they're a total rip-off in local stores.


----------



## moldyoldy

alex063rus said:


> it is -22F.brbrb



To give a perspective on where the above location Oktyabrsk, Samara region, Ukraine is, here is a Google Maps link to the location. Zoom in or out as desired. It is NE of the Black Sea and West of Chelyabinsk where the meteor went in. I hope the Russian link makes it since my browser is in German.

https://maps.google.ru/maps?q=oktya...gl=de&ei=ICT2UqLcOIbuyAHB-YHQAg&ved=0CJwBELYD


----------



## moldyoldy

Here is a photo review and words describing people in their daily lives in that part of the world, in this case, NE of Yakutsk, Siberia. The only worse place is Verkhoyansk, Siberia. 

http://www.weather.com/travel/breathtaking-photos-coldest-city-world-20140128


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've just stumbled upon something that's a nice, simple pleasure on cold days.

The other day I came home from work, kicked off my work shoes and put on my sneakers. The sneakers had been left on a spot on the floor that's near a heating vent, so when I put them on they were toasty warm. Going from an uncomfortable "nice" shoe to a soft, warm sneaker was quite a rush!


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've just stumbled upon something that's a nice, simple pleasure on cold days.
> 
> The other day I came home from work, kicked off my work shoes and put on my sneakers. The sneakers had been left on a spot on the floor that's near a heating vent, so when I put them on they were toasty warm. Going from an uncomfortable "nice" shoe to a soft, warm sneaker was quite a rush!



Oh Lord, I probably was 4 to 8 years old when I left my slippers in front of the heating vent and put them on when I got home after playing out after dinner! You bring back memories I never could imagine existed... I can still feel the toastiness 30 years and more later... I now miss central heating because of your post!


----------



## orbital

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've just stumbled upon something that's a nice, simple pleasure on cold days.
> 
> The other day I came home from work, kicked off my work shoes and put on my sneakers. The sneakers had been left on a spot on the floor that's near a heating vent, so when I put them on they were toasty warm. Going from an uncomfortable "nice" shoe to a soft, warm sneaker was quite a rush!





Cataract said:


> Oh Lord, I probably was 4 to 8 years old when I left my slippers in front of the heating vent and put them on when I got home after playing out after dinner! You bring back memories I never could imagine existed... I can still feel the toastiness 30 years and more later... I now miss central heating because of your post!



+

There's not a simpler pleasure in life than having warm boots to put on.
I have a PEET boot drier and it works perfect, it doesn't cook your boots.

Ever better with the boot drier is to dry your gloves,, there is nothing worse than grabbing _the type of gloves you need _and they are wet & cold.
*The glove drying aspect is indispensable!!*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

For when you're just going to be sitting,, watching TV, or reading, a friend of mine had some socks with beans sewn into the bottoms. He'd put them in the microwave for about a minute to heat the beans, then after sitting down he'd put them on. They would stay warm for about an hour.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

orbital said:


> +
> 
> There's not a simpler pleasure in life than having warm boots to put on.
> I have a PEET boot drier and it works perfect, it doesn't cook your boots.
> 
> Ever better with the boot drier is to dry your gloves,, there is nothing worse than grabbing _the type of gloves you need _and they are wet & cold.
> *The glove drying aspect is indispensable!!*



You remind me that while we were home for lunch during school days, we'd leave our gloves, scarves and hats on the hot water radiator. They weren't necessarily dry, but nice and toasty for the walk back to school - for the first five minutes that is...


----------



## moldyoldy

orbital said:


> +
> 
> There's not a simpler pleasure in life than having warm boots to put on.
> I have a PEET boot drier and it works perfect, it doesn't cook your boots.
> 
> Ever better with the boot drier is to dry your gloves,, there is nothing worse than grabbing _the type of gloves you need _and they are wet & cold.
> *The glove drying aspect is indispensable!!*



ah, memories. I can certainly identify with the idea of warm and dry boots. Once upon a time, I worked a couple years in the USFS in northern Idaho, the Big Timber Country (and it was big timber too). We ate ~~5000 calories of food a day and stayed slim! Our work was normally cross-country, no nice trails in the back country! Hence we were sopping wet w/in about 15 min of hitting the brush in the morning. If we were lucky, the sun came out later in the day and at least sort of dried off our shirts - which remained wet from sweat - and pants. Although we attempted to at least warm if not dry out boots near the wood stove overnight, most of the time in the morning we pulled on wet and slightly warm boots over damp socks. A single lightbulb in each tent w/wood floor & saggy cots was functional only for a short while after dark. We slept in USFS issued sleeping bags (kapok insulation). The packer went out to the horse pasture and turned off the generator after the cooks cleaned up the cook shack, normally by nightfall (which came early in the canyons amidst the mountains). That was it for lighting and electricity until morning. A flashlight was the normal means of navigation to sanitation facilities or anything else after dark. Even the shortwave radios connecting the station with the lookouts on peaks were running on battery power. Yes, this experience certainly reinforced my interest in flashlights, which was initiated as a kid by nearly every storm that passed over the area causing routine power failures, often for a day or two.

edit: civilization up there near the Bitterroot Divide was a very small town, no doctor, and a couple drinking establishments (check your weapons!) about 2-3 hours down a rocky road. The travel time depended on how much you felt like beating up your vehicle and/or tires.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> You remind me that while we were home for lunch during school days, we'd leave our gloves, scarves and hats on the hot water radiator. They weren't necessarily dry, but nice and toasty for the walk back to school - for the first five minutes that is...



I did the same thing, Cataract. Sometimes in the mornings I'd eat breakfast while sitting with my back facing the radiator.


----------



## moldyoldy

sooo, are you willing to trade 'cold' for something like this in southern Switzerland? They have had about twice as much snow as in a 'normal' winter.






or this:


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> I did the same thing, Cataract. Sometimes in the mornings I'd eat breakfast while sitting with my back facing the radiator.



Also used to sit in front of the central heating vent with my dog after playing outside. It's 77F in here and I'm wearing wool socks, but thinking of that I feel like my feet are cold



moldyoldy said:


> sooo, are you willing to trade 'cold' for something like this in southern Switzerland? They have had about twice as much snow as in a 'normal' winter.
> 
> 
> 
> or this:



First time I think a silicone shovel would have some advantage over everything else. They're still a little shy form the Newfoundland record a couple of years back:



I can't find it anymore, but there was a picture of a snowplow on the highway surrounded by 30-40 feet high snow walls. Can't imagine how they even found the highway...


----------



## TRiley

I GOT UP THIS MORNING TO A BALMLY -24 BELOW!
IN SERENA IL


----------



## markr6

-16° near Ft Wayne, IN this morning. Looks like 30's-50's next week, so it looks like the end to the cold is near. Hopefully the rain holds off so all this snow melts gradually.


----------



## ven

wow guys,nothing to compete here,last year i had to rescue a mate stuck in a little drift




Dug out so far
my view




Looking back to my truck




Then winched him out




Parked for a snap with kids in tow




I love snow.............feel for you guys though with those temps,never really drops bellow -12oC here,have seen -20oC on higher ground up Scotland though.

Loving your pics guys:thumbsup:

Stay safe all:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman

moldyoldy said:


> sooo, are you willing to trade 'cold' for something like this in southern Switzerland? They have had about twice as much snow as in a 'normal' winter.QUOTE]
> 
> That may be Switzerland but it ain't near where I live. No snow. It gets a little below freezing at night. Daytime temps are above freezing.


----------



## ven

Pah this is snow,proper UK snow:shakehead :laughing:

Can the UK do anything right.......

so any snow going please send to me 























Kids ready to throw(very small) snow balls at me





Little different to last year:shakehead


----------



## moldyoldy

yoyoman said:


> moldyoldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> sooo, are you willing to trade 'cold' for something like this in southern Switzerland? They have had about twice as much snow as in a 'normal' winter.QUOTE]
> 
> That may be Switzerland but it ain't near where I live. No snow. It gets a little below freezing at night. Daytime temps are above freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if you want to torture yourself some more, here is the original link:
> 
> http://bazonline.ch/
> 
> scroll down to the Bilderstrecken & then right to the photo-op "Meterweise Schnee im Süden der Schweiz". Enjoy!
> 
> Your comment matches those from my relatives in the Chur area who have observed that winter is weird this year. Same as in Germany in the Harz Mountain area. precipitation, but if it snows, it thaws quickly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flying Turtle

It's almost total gridlock here in the Raleigh/Durham area. Snow started falling about noon today. Now at 3:30 we've got about 3" with 25 F. temp, with freezing rain to follow sometime soon. I'm a bit concerned for my wife. She had to go to her school to meet a field trip bus returning from the coast. The last I heard the bus is stuck in traffic. I suspect she, some of her teachers, and a number of the kids will be spending the night at school. As it stands right now, no one should be getting on the road. This mess probably won't get much better until Friday.

Geoff


----------



## StarHalo

Flying Turtle said:


> It's almost total gridlock here in the Raleigh/Durham area.



Seeing lots of the "people abandoning cars" updates, sorry to hear that. Keep us updated.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Everyone made it home safely. The normal three hour bus trip took six hours. My wife's ten minute commute took thirty. Thankfully we got very little freezing rain. Roads are still a mess with many accidents and abandoned cars. Safe travel probably won't happen until Saturday. I was reminded why I never liked shoveling snow.

Geoff


----------



## StarHalo

Glad to hear it. Stay warm and informed; I'm getting live talk/news from AM 1110 WBT out of Charlotte..


----------



## idleprocess

Don't drive on ice like so many Texans typically operating on one of two bad theories:
1) Act like nothing has changed - _CONFIDENCE_ or somesuch
2) Drive *faster* to reduce your risk exposure to all the other idiots on the road

Actually, most of the populace calls in sick and hunkers down if there's ice, but those that do venture out seem to white-knuckle as soon as they start to lose control. Me, I take it slow on main roads (4x as long for everything) but drift corners whenever no one is around.


----------



## orbital

______________^

Winter & ice driving 101

1: Don't brake through the corner, test brakes before & drive through

2: Downshifting a car can be very effective braking aid on ice

3: If you are in an iced over situation & even your anti-lock brakes are putting you in a slide,,, adding more brakes won't help!
Let off the brakes and *try to drive out of the situation *(better to drive off the road than to hit other people)

3: Keep very relaxed hands & feet (both are positioning the car)

5: Smooth & steady momentum

5: THINK

**number three is the most important and has to become second nature


----------



## jorn

I would say.
5: think ahead. 

Thats the only rule i need. Plan where you are going, start steering early, and break early. Drive as smooth as you can. It`s too mutch winter up here. Driving with spiked tires most of the year. I usually put the spiked tires on in mid september, and take them off in may... You need winter tires from 15 oct - 1 may by law here. But it`s usually not extreme cold here. The gulf stream prevents extreme cold by the coast. Thank god  But -20 celsius is not uncommon.


----------



## Cataract

Lesson 201:

Always assume that street corners where there are stop sings, street lights or where a lot of vehicles turn will be very icy (this is caused by people locking or spinning their wheels as they brake or accelerate). 
Slow down much more ahead than usual, then relax the brakes and come to a stop like it's your first time. 
Also, line your wheels with the snow rather than the icy tire tracks. Snow grips much more than ice, but be weary of light snow covered ice. Don't be afraid of putting 2 wheels on gravel if necessary: the rougher the surface, the better, but be prepared for a drift on the rougher side if you brake hard.

If you accelerate and your tires spin: rather than giving it more gas and creating more ice while possibly drifting into another lane, let go of the gas and give it a slight pumping motion so the spinning wheel (most cars will only have one wheel spinning) can get back in motion with the other wheel. Be patient until you pass the crossing street and the ice tracks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> Slow down much more ahead than usual, then relax the brakes and come to a stop like it's your first time.



I always use this rule when driving on slippery roads. I approach intersections with the assumption that there will be ice and I won't be able to stop at the stop sign, so I slow down accordingly and drift to a gentle stop at the intersection.


----------



## EZO

*It's finally happened!*


----------



## nbp

Still snowy and cold here. I think we might actually break freezing on Friday! :shakehead


----------



## moldyoldy

FWIW, a few days ago the Star Tribune newspaper based in Minneapolis printed a statistic in the weather column that for this winter, there have been 50 mornings below zero F, so far. A 'normal' winter in this area has 27 mornings below 0 F. Yes, looking forward to the warmup!


----------



## Cataract

EZO said:


> *It's finally happened!*



Darn, and I was thinking of taking a vacation there!

Things are freezing again here too. I'm still having trouble starting my car at -10C because of that sh***y water in the gas almost 3 months later. 
Hey, maybe that garage owner should be sent there^^


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We're finally getting several days above freezing here.


----------



## idleprocess

Today I determined experimentally that 47F is a tad chilly for a bike ride sporting a T-shirt and shorts.


----------



## guiri

EZO said:


> *It's finally happened!*



Never been there (used to live in Sweden) but I think that's in Sweden and by the way,
it doesn't mean the same thing in Swedish.

On a different note. A few weeks ago, we had lots of snow here in NC and I lost power so I was bored and was hanging out
at my local gas station and I helped pull out a bunch of cars that day and every time I told someone about it...you know, just
talking about things and I would mention it...the first thing that came out of everyone's mouth. How much did you make?

Doesn't anyone just HELP people for free these days? Geez! I am very disappointed. Maybe it's just down here 'cause I mean
EVERYONE said the same thing.

George


----------



## nbp

Help without getting paid?! Bah!


----------



## idleprocess

guiri said:


> Never been there (used to live in Sweden) but I think that's in Sweden and by the way,
> it doesn't mean the same thing in Swedish.
> 
> On a different note. A few weeks ago, we had lots of snow here in NC and I lost power so I was bored and was hanging out
> at my local gas station and I helped pull out a bunch of cars that day and every time I told someone about it...you know, just
> talking about things and I would mention it...the first thing that came out of everyone's mouth. How much did you make?
> 
> Doesn't anyone just HELP people for free these days? Geez! I am very disappointed. Maybe it's just down here 'cause I mean
> EVERYONE said the same thing.
> 
> George



In December there was a pretty horrific ice storm that produced a phenomenon known as "cobblestone ice" occurred on numerous overpasses thanks to the unusual conditions (sleet after days of sub-freezing temperatures) and usual response by local municipalities of sanding the roads. This was the worst ice I've seen on the roads - formed into these craters that could run almost 12" peak-to-trough over a ~24" interval. I saw countless vehicles getting stuck due to lack of ground clearance. I was driving a vehicle I almost never drive - a 1996 4WD F150 that has >12" of ground clearance and could plow through it - and _forgot I had a tow strap with me_ so didn't help anyone (kind of regret that since I wasn't ever in a particular hurry to get home those days). I did see numerous passers-by helping cars break free of that crap - heartening in the Dallas area, which doesn't exactly have a reputation of being particularly civic-minded.


----------



## jorn

Hell is in Norway. 
The "hell godsterminal" sign is also popular


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Help without getting paid?! Bah!


----------



## guiri

idleprocess said:


> In December there was a pretty horrific ice storm that produced a phenomenon known as "cobblestone ice" occurred on numerous overpasses thanks to the unusual conditions (sleet after days of sub-freezing temperatures) and usual response by local municipalities of sanding the roads. This was the worst ice I've seen on the roads - formed into these craters that could run almost 12" peak-to-trough over a ~24" interval. I saw countless vehicles getting stuck due to lack of ground clearance. I was driving a vehicle I almost never drive - a 1996 4WD F150 that has >12" of ground clearance and could plow through it - and _forgot I had a tow strap with me_ so didn't help anyone (kind of regret that since I wasn't ever in a particular hurry to get home those days). I did see numerous passers-by helping cars break free of that crap - heartening in the Dallas area, which doesn't exactly have a reputation of being particularly civic-minded.



Cool 

I have two 30,000lb straps with me and a 2 gauge, 30' jumper cable


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

People should help stuck people without expecting to get paid. 

People, when you get stuck and someone helps you get unstuck, you should, at least, give them $10. $20 if it requires more than ten minutes of effort.

~ Chance

BOT, Expected high of 61* in Parkland today. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> People should help stuck people without expecting to get paid.
> 
> +1 just here in UK you need to be careful,especially if winching or towing out as some will claim off you if any damage.
> 
> Just make sure thats clear,as obviously any damage is unintentional,it could happen,you could get sued.......
> 
> I always have many many strops of various lengths/shackles/snatch blocks/winch blanket..........off the top of my head apart from tools/fire ext/1st aid kit and of course flashlights:thumbsup:


----------



## moldyoldy

+1 on that liability for damage! even in the US! In Germany there is a Good Samaritan law that protects the helper in medical cases regardless if EMS (eg: Malteser) or normal civilians.

I have pulled a lot of vehicles out of snowbanks with a long tubular strap purchased at REI. That strap has a rating of several thousand pounds. More than a few pickup truck drivers said that they thought the strap would snap, but the strap just stretched - sometimes a lot - and eventually pulled them out with the energy built up in the strap from my slightly moving vehicle. I never damaged any vehicle in the process, at least not that I could see. However after some people became demanding about being pulled out of the snowbank, how and when, I gave up. No more, only for family or acquaintances. Besides, out on the road, I may not even stop anyway if I do not like the area. Too many cases of drivers being lured in to stopping to help and are robbed, especially truckers who often lose their load. Times are changing!


----------



## guiri

I agree, always offer someone something. In my case for instance, with a v10, I burn through a lot of gas sitting there idling and waiting to hook up the vehicle.

As for the liability, you're right, I've heard that a lot here in the US too. It sucks that you help people and they should sue you. That's why I let THEM put the straps on.


----------



## Capolini

It is always colder somewhere else, but WOW,,,,what a change!!

Yesterday it was 65F. In less than 12 hours it got down to 18F with 30/40 MPH winds making it feel like 0F TO -5F!!!!:shakehead

Go a bit further North[New York-Lake Placid] and add a foot or Two of snow and a bit colder!!!

Here is my ***** for the day!! :mecry:

This was a gift, I did not buy it!! Who the hell would make a winter coat with a "hood" and not have draw strings on it???!! dahhhhhh it gets cold and WINDY in the winter!!! :thinking::shakehead:shakehead I have a hat but that is not enough on cold windy days,the hood is constantly blowing off!! time to improvise[for next year] or get another winter coat!!! Other than that it is VERY WARM!!!


----------



## markr6

Two days of 50+, then down to -3 this morning. 8.5" of snow yesterday. But, looks like the cold is gone for good. 40s and 50s in the 10 days forecast. Even if a day or two sneaks in some cold, that's about the best it can do.


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Two days of 50+, then down to -3 this morning. 8.5" of snow yesterday. But, looks like the cold is gone for good. 40s and 50s in the 10 days forecast. Even if a day or two sneaks in some cold, that's about the best it can do.


 So where is that? I forget where u live. New York state? New England or Midwest?


----------



## markr6

Capolini said:


> So where is that? I forget where u live. New York state? New England or Midwest?


Northern IN. We've had a much colder and snowier winter than usual...and I loved it! Finally ready for spring though, it's gotta come some time!


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Northern IN. We've had a much colder and snowier winter than usual...and I loved it! Finally ready for spring though, it's gotta come some time!


 Same here,,,,3rd snowiest winter ,,about 58" of snow,a lot for us!!

I am tired of it,too much preparation and work to walk the pooch his normal 7 miles/day,,,not the cold but overkill of salt when I walk him on the roads, hiking trials too much snow or a crust of ice where he can not break through,then the country road driver not paying attention!! every once in awhile I just had to blast them with my OSTS TN31mb, K40vn or TK75!!! I will stick to the hiking trails with my new TK61vn [622Kcd!!],,,,I lit up some giant utility poles from 900 yards away.......with ease. Saturday I have a spot where it is .7miles[1232 yds.],,,,it will light that up easy!

The negative about the warmer weather coming is that i will not be able to use these high powered lights as long because of the heat.......have to take the good w/the bad!


----------



## jorn

We got no snow at all.. usually we got a meter or more in mars. Im fine with no snow


----------



## Cataract

We only had an inch or two of snow yeasterday, while the forecast had been lots of snow and high winds. Well, it was windy, hard to drive straight and felt a lot colder than it usually does in March. Still had to floor the gas pedal when starting the car -how long does it take to get rid a 45 liter gas tank from water due to an A**aholic garage owners? Now they say we'll have a foot of snow sometime tomorrow. I invited my father for lunch this weekend since his birthday is today... he might postpone with all that fallout... Now, what else can I rant about? Oooh, here's another thread!


----------



## nbp

What exactly is your car doing Cataract? I doubt a little water in the gas would last weeks; after one or two fill ups it would be gone. Have you run some fuel injector cleaner through? I do that periodically. Are your plugs fouled up? Seems like something else is causing the problem.


----------



## Z-Tab

We got about 30" of snow between Wednesday and Thursday. Last night we recorded a low of -15 F. This could be an interesting spring.

EDIT: This is in Northern Vermont.


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> What exactly is your car doing Cataract? I doubt a little water in the gas would last weeks; after one or two fill ups it would be gone. Have you run some fuel injector cleaner through? I do that periodically. Are your plugs fouled up? Seems like something else is causing the problem.



Water will go on the bottom of the tank, and it can stay for quite a while. I know someone who had to get her tank flushed after over a month because of water in the tank. But I agree it could also be something else. the reason that's my #1 suspected cause for the problem is that it started after fueling at a place I never went to before on the way back from the holidays.

What happens is that the engine cranks very well, then I hear the cylinders trying to fire up, but it just dies if I let go of the key. Then I try again, flooring the gas (not normally a good idea with an electronic injection engine, I know) and then one cylinder fires up. I let the key go and keep that one cylinder going, pedal to the metal, then a second cylinder goes and after a few seconds the engine revs up and I let go of the gas. Then it's all back to normal.

I do put injector cleaner every 4-5 fill ups (I did it less often before that problem started) and I have tried gas line anti-freeze with no luck. The plugs are brand new, but I consider the possibility they might not have gapped them properly (fingers crossed). That's the first thing I'll have them check, along with the ignition coil grounds they had to redo when they changed the coils and plugs just before winter. Just need that big expense account check to come in so I can go see them for a couple of other minor things like wheel balance and alignment check. The thing is it works 100% normal if the temperature is over -10C and I still can get it to start all the way down to the worst cold of -40 (glad that's over with!)


We didn't get half as much snow as they said we would over here, but out east they did (I mean get half as much as they said...)


----------



## Capolini

Crazy weather in NE!! This morning around 10am 70F. Tomorrow around 4 or 5 am it is suppose to be 26F w/ a chance of flurries and in the Northern and western part of Pa. maybe a little more than flurries!

That is a 44 degree temp. change in about 20 hours!! 

Right now it is 66F at 1pm! :shakehead


----------



## markr6

We went from 78° and sunny to 27° and 1" of snow...didn't see that coming!


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> We went from 78° and sunny to 27° and 1" of snow...didn't see that coming!



That weather is moving to our area!

I am getting old,memory a bit faded!! lol!!

I know you told me,your from the mid west, right? Illinois/Indiana/Michigan?!!!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Still in the high 80's here! SoCal, baby. :nana:


----------



## guiri

Dude, I rode my bike in shorts on monday and now it's around 35 here.
Don't get me wrong, I LIKE the cold but dammit, make your mind up


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Dude, I rode my bike in shorts on monday and now it's around 35 here.
> Don't get me wrong, I LIKE the cold but dammit, make your mind up


Talk about culture shock. I hate that. It always gives me a bad headache. Especially if it's very cold and the next day very hot.


----------



## guiri

I can handle it fine but it irritates me. Glad I didn't put out any plants or anything.

Mind you, we did this ourselves and it's not getting better. I called this in 1978 when I lived in Sweden and 
in the summer, we actually had the european heat record. I didn't know WHY at the time but I knew something
was wrong and commented on it. This was before I even know what global warming was and probably before most
people even knew about it. Just didn't seem right to me at the time and it seems I was right...


----------



## Cataract

We had a bit of snow during last night, then the cold wind hit us all day. went from no jacket on sunday, to spring jacket and back to winter gear. It is supposed to go back to better temps and it better, else I'm going to start screaming swear words into the winds again!


----------



## jorn

Woke up with 10cm snow outside this morning. I want summer...


----------



## guiri

If I ever make a good bit of money or win the lottery, I'm moving UP NORTH!


----------



## Cataract

guiri said:


> If I ever make a good bit of money or win the lottery, I'm moving UP NORTH!



We've been saying the exact opposite for over 30 years. Then again, it all depends on where you are.

We've been having regular rainy days multiple times a week for the last 2-3 weeks and 40-50F averages. Much colder than last year, but no more snow to be seen, though - just the trash left behind like living in a giant dump.


----------



## guiri

NC, wanna swap?


----------



## Cataract

If we go back by 20 years I'd swap in a jiffy, but now I'll let _you_ guys know what it's like


----------



## guiri

20 years ago, I lived in a colder country


----------



## Cataract

guiri said:


> 20 years ago, I lived in a colder country



Hey, so did I!!! But I didn't even have to move


----------



## nbp

I dunno about everyone else, but winter is here early this year. Average highs are about 40-45F right now... it's going to be in the single digits tonight and it's already negative windchills. Right now 13F and windchill of -4F. It was a cold blustery day. Brrrrr. :scowl:


----------



## idleprocess

Dallas got snow for the first time ever (per NWS records) on November 16 yesterday. Thankfully none of it stuck since Texans On Ice isn't some Disney production at the local collosseum but a live-action horror show right in front of you on the roads...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've just heard on the news that at least a portion of every single state will be below freezing tomorrow.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> It was a cold blustery day. Brrrrr. :scowl:



Well, that's what you get living in the hundred acre wood, Eeyore.

19 this morning, here in the Pacific North West.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We've broken a record for cold temps today. And I heard that Buffalo is expecting up to 70 inches of snow. There's something like 100 miles of I-90 that's closed in their neck of the woods.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> And I heard that Buffalo is expecting up to 70 inches of snow.



Nonstop updates and calls live on WBEN 930 AM, can listen in from anywhere/on what you're reading this with now through TuneIn.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It got all the way up to a balmy 27 degrees today. Where's that beach ball...


----------



## Str8stroke

Living in the swamp its usually humid and warm. Thats what the animals are used too. But on Wednesday morning it was so cold outside, I saw a squirrel rubbing his nuts! Crazy I know! :nana:


----------



## nbp

-5F with -26F windchills. Colder this week.


----------



## harro

Pretty cold here too, over the weekend was only about 40degC ( I think that's about 105 ish ). I wonder what a white Xmas/ New Year is like ? I'm going to try and experience it one day, when I retire.

:sweat:


----------



## Treeguy

-18 with -27 wind chill here right now. 

Nippy. Mighty have to wear socks when I go outside.


----------



## idleprocess

Going to be mostly below freezing for the next week in the DFW area... so icy roads are bound to happen. Suspect the local body shop association has already rented a venue to celebrate the coming windfall of business.


----------



## jabe1

50F yesterday morning, 10F this morning. 

Cleveland weather.


----------



## coctailer

It got up to 7 degrees F today!!

-9 wind chill.


----------



## nbp

It didn't break 0F today. Wednesday won't break -2.


----------



## EventWhoreyeson

It's -2 here as well. Was -17 yesterday.


----------



## Capolini

jabe1 said:


> 50F yesterday morning, 10F this morning.
> 
> Cleveland weather.


 lol!! same here,just a bit colder in Parma,Ohio where I have relatives!

Suburban Philly HIGH yesterday was 60F. 12 to 14 hours later This morning was 26F!

My winter home is Lake Placid, New York when we don't get much snow like so far this year! Wednesday into Thursday morning the low is suppose to be -22F!! The coldest weather I was ever in was there 2 years ago and it was -19F,,,,,,,,Capo and I did about an hour hike in the mts. the night before that and it was -7,,,,,,the TK75vn showed us the way!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

55 degrees here today.  Yes, I love where I live. The Pacific Northwest convergent zone, aka God's country. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

10 degrees here. I'm not going to watch the weather on TV tonight because it will only make me feel colder!


----------



## harro

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 55 degrees here today.  Yes, I love where I live. The Pacific Northwest convergent zone, aka God's country. :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance


Pardon my ignorance, but what do you regard as ' the convergent zone ' ? I realize you are referring to the Pacific coast side of the US, but what states does this zone encompass? 
Tks,
Mike.


----------



## markr6

Some nice sub-zero temps on the way. Looking forward to some backpacking with the snowshoes and hammock. You don't have to be crazy...but it helps


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Some nice sub-zero temps on the way. Looking forward to some backpacking with the snowshoes and hammock. You don't have to be crazy...but it helps


 You can put an SC62 in each hand to keep it warm and light your way!:laughing:


----------



## markr6

Capolini said:


> You can put an SC62 in each hand to keep it warm and light your way!:laughing:



I'll tell ya, my forehead never gets cold with the H600w!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

harro said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what do you regard as ' the convergent zone ' ? I realize you are referring to the Pacific coast side of the US, but what states does this zone encompass?
> Tks,
> Mike.



Hi harro, 

Perhaps more information than you asked for, but this explains it much better than I can. 

http://www.komonews.com/weather/faq/4306427.html 

Happy New Year, Mike!  

~ Chance



Btw, I misspelled it. It's convergence zone.


----------



## harro

Thanks Chance, best for the New Year to you and yours also. Yeah, it does look like a pretty nice part of our globe.
I see now, the reference is more to do with prevailing weather patterns in your part of the world. I think the closest
I've been to that part of the world is watching an old sitcom from years ago called, ' Northern Exposure '. 
Anyway's, half your luck with 12 deg C, we've got to wait another 3-4 months to get back to that.
Cheers,
Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

It keeps getting colder! :thumbsup:

*Lake Placid, New York

Tonights Low: -29F/-34C
Chill Factor: -46F/-43C

*Honestly,,, I wish I was there. I survived -19,,,What is 10 more degrees plus a little more for chill factor?!!! 

Like *markr6* said,,,,You don't have to be crazy...but it helps 

For my hike tonight w/ Capo it will be a balmy 8F w/ Chill factor at -9

*DOES HE LOOK READY?*
*





*


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

No need to worry about cold in Florida; It's always hot here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

thinkFlashlights01 said:


> No need to worry about cold in Florida; It's always hot here. :thumbsup:



Nothing to worry about! lol! 4 seasons are nice.

I lived in Jensen Beach[near Stuart,Fla.] for 5 months back in 1990. It is a beautiful area. However after 5 months I could not wait to come home! It is all what your use to I guess. 

We get very humid weather here in the summer. I would not want that for more than 3 months!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

For those of a certain age who grew up in the KY-OH-PA area, this radio ad with it's unique sounder always meant that cold weather was on it's way.


----------



## onetrickpony

Currently 1.7° F outside right now where I'm at. Supposedly the wind chill is going to be -35° tonight.


----------



## Capolini

onetrickpony said:


> Currently 1.7° F outside right now where I'm at. Supposedly the wind chill is going to be -35° tonight.



So where is that?!!! No town listed w/ profile! Minnesota? Illinois? Wisconsin? Cleveland,Ohio?,,,,,,Wellsboro,Pa.?!! lol


----------



## onetrickpony

Southern NH, we've had a few cold nights in my years, but this is unusual. I'll have to update my profile. I'm kinda tempted to try one of the kids' super soakers to see if it freezes before it hits the ground...


----------



## idleprocess

24F in Dallas with wind chill depressing that to 10F. I experienced this for all of ~90 seconds walking out to my car to get something and it took another 10 minutes to recover those lost BTU's. _When the wind blows, *it sucks*_.


----------



## H-Man

55F. I'm glad that socal is out of the cold snap because I can't afford to fix the heater.


----------



## markr6

Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around -7. Wind chill values as low as -25. West wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

It's Friday and I don't have anything going on tomorrow, so I think I'll sleep outside in my hammock tonight. I've been down to around 5°F comfortably while backpacking (on a calm night), but I want to test sub-zero.


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around -7. Wind chill values as low as -25. West wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.
> 
> It's Friday and I don't have anything going on tomorrow, so I think I'll sleep outside in my hammock tonight. I've been down to around 5°F comfortably while backpacking (on a calm night), but I want to test sub-zero.


 
Awesome!! lol!  :twothumbs


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

80 Degrees here!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We're headed for well below zero tonight.


----------



## Capolini

We are getting that colder air tomorrow night. Tonight ~ 8F ,,,Tomorrow nights low is b/w -2F and -5F! Capo will be in heaven!
Poor Boston area is going to get hammered again.I wish we would get a decent snow fall! Instead we are getting 50/60MPH winds tomorrow w/ the feeble 2" or 3" of snow tonight!

I LOVE THE POOCH,,,,,,,,,,Had to put his winter time pic. up again!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What a beautiful dog, Capolini. I don't blame you for sharing his picture again. 

I really feed badly for the folks in New England. They just keep getting hammered over and over. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## sassaquin

Yesterday, I paid $800 (+$40 tip) to have five feet of snow shoveled off my roof. 

Another 14 inches expected tonight and tomorrow. :shakehead


----------



## Capolini

sassaquin said:


> Yesterday, I paid $800 (+$40 tip) to have five feet of snow shoveled off my roof.
> 
> Another 14 inches expected tonight and tomorrow. :shakehead



Wow!! Sorry to hear that,,why so much? Big house or many hours of labor,both?!


----------



## sassaquin

Capolini said:


> Wow!! Sorry to hear that,,why so much? Big house or many hours of labor,both?!



First off, supply and demand is at play with so many roofs needing to be cleared coupled with limited manpower. Most roofing companies are so busy that many aren't even answering their phones right now. I was fortunate to have a friend who referred me to two guys who were shoveling roofs for friends. 

It took them about six hours to clear the roofs of my 1600 square ft. 60 y/o house and detached garage. They also had to snow blow all the snow that fell on my front and back stairs and walkway.

It may seem like a lot of money, but there are news reports of roofs collapsing all over the state and I need piece of mind.


----------



## NoNotAgain

It's a little late now, but they sell roof rakes for snow removal. They come thru with 3 or 4 six foot handle extensions to allow you the reach needed to remove the snow from the ground provided you have a single story house. 

The key to heavy snow removal is to work at it every 4-6 hours, just like snow-blowing.

When I built my new shop this past spring, I had trusses built using 5/12" pitch made out of #1 2x6 lumber spaced 16" on center. Topped with 23/32" CDX plywood. The PE that did the truss design rated the roof at 65 pounds snow load, twice the state requirement.

Capolini, you've got a good looking little boy.


----------



## Capolini

Thanks ,,,,, He is very handsome,gets compliments all the time.

"Little Boy!? What do you have a Newfoundland or a Mastiff?! lol.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Had Belgian Shepherds for many years. Couldn't stand losing them at around 10 years of age. As you know, large dogs don't live as long as small dogs do. Duke was 135 pounds while King was only 125.

Work constraints dictated that I could no longer have a dog, so I got cats. Not as easy to take for a walk, but easier to take care of.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Bah humbug..only 52 degrees F here in Portland,OR.

Too warm.Where's the 20s and snow I need in February?


----------



## jabe1

Five below here in Cleveland at 8am. It's stupid cold...


----------



## Matrix 100

-13 Fahrenheit in Toronto


----------



## scout24

North Eastern Pennsylvania, we've seen our high of 5 already today. Dropping all day, down to negative 10 or so tonight. The wind is the killer, steady 20mph with gusts over 40 well into tomorrow. Yay! Makes walking the dog fun, and the drifting snow across the roads and driveway is a treat. Snow's better than a foot deep on the sides, and driveway fills right up when it's this windy. Soon enough, we'll start an "Oh, man is it hot!" thread... Hang in there, Boston...


----------



## Capolini

SE Pennsylvania,,historic Valley Forge area!!!

It is amazing what the wind can do w/ 2" of a feeble snow fall! There was a snow drift about 2' high and he dove in it! Then he buried his head in it! I was happy for my awesome Siberian[Capo] being that we have had ~ 10" of total snow fall this year.:shakehead Last year was the second most in Philadelphia history[I live 30 miles Northwest]. That was ~ 68".

Capo is 4. With the exception of last year we have had not much snow. That is when I go 6 hours North to beautiful and COLD/SNOWY Lake Placid, New York. The low temp. Tonight for Lake Placid is suppose to be -25F!! Here around -5F.

This morning it was 3F[5 degrees colder than their forecast!] ~-15 CF].........I walked CAPO for about an hour,,it was refreshing! You guys in cold area and colder than my area know the deal! You dress properly and it is not a big deal! 

Capo is the only Dog in the neighborhood that does not have a man made coat!!!,,,,,,,,,,He is the only Husky or cold weather Dog!


----------



## dc38

Joizee. Shoveling in the afternoon sun. Icicles hanging from my nostrils.


----------



## nbp

scout24 said:


> Soon enough, we'll start an "Oh, man is it hot!" thread...



It never gained as much traction. 

OH MAN IT'S HOT!!


----------



## scout24

Five pages over two years isn't too shabby... 

Minus one degree here now, still daylight. Going to be chilly tonight. Brought in a STACK of firewood earlier, not going back out other than to walk my dog...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How cold is it?

Lawyers have their hands in their own pockets.
You have to break the smoke off your chimney
You have to open the fridge to heat the house


----------



## jabe1

Eleven below this morning...:shakehead


----------



## scout24

We were only minus six... At least the wind has calmed to a gentle breeze.


----------



## turbodog

48F

:nana:


----------



## Capolini

Imagine this?!

Winter routine is warm car using spare key. Bring house keys w/ other car key. Put spare key in my pocket leave bulky set in car.

TEMP. WAS 1F when Capo[My Husky] started on our 3 mile walk through a paved trail park.

Walk is over, reach for keys in pocket,,,*THEY ARE GONE!!!* *WTF. *

Don't panic.

oh,no,,,My wallet is also in the car. I do not have Triple A'S number memorized! I got it,when Capo did his business about a mile from here I put my glove in my pocket then took it out again!! It might be there,I will give it a shot[mean time I called roommate and a friend,no answer!] I am 3 miles from home!

So I start to hike towards that spot and I also retracing my steps in 3" of snow and Ice! I am about half way there and there is a bare area from the wind driving the snow and from 50 yards away I SEE SOMETHING BLACK! I am hoping it is my Car key,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It was!


What are the odds of me finding them?! In weather like this Triple A is very busy,,,,,,,,,I would have been out in the cold for awhile,lol!

I know I SHOULD HAVE a hidden key w/ a magnet attached to the engine block like I use to!,,,or another spare at home!


----------



## Matrix 100

It's warming up it Toronto 

-4 F


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

61F° today in Parkland, Washington. I mowed the lawn for the first time this season at our church. 80% moss, 20% grass. 

I hope it warms up for you guys soon.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Glad you found your keys and avoided hypothermia, Capolini.


----------



## idleprocess

Low 70's on Saturday _(it was glorious - perfect cycling weather and I had lunch out the patio at a restaurant at the end of the ride)_ and into Sunday, dropped to nearly freezing this morning.


----------



## Sarge930

-3 in Buffalo. I'm getting pretty tired of search and rescue instead of arrest and prosecute due to the weather.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Finally some winter weather here in Carolina. Sleet and freezing rain all night tonight. Everything will be shut down tomorrow. I'll bet the auto body shops are licking their chops. We may even hit 0 F. on Thursday morning.

Geoff


----------



## idleprocess

Flying Turtle said:


> I'll bet the auto body shops are licking their chops. We may even hit 0 F. on Thursday morning.



Ah, but have the _booked a venue_ for the celebratory bash?


----------



## nbp

It's gonna be -14F here on Thursday. At 2:00pm. Dang.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It got all the way up to 19 today. After waking up to -7, it seemed comparatively balmy.


----------



## Capolini

PhotonWrangler said:


> Glad you found your keys and avoided hypothermia, Capolini.



:thumbsup:


----------



## MidnightDistortions

It's supposed to get real cold here.. about -11F.


----------



## Cataract

Weather has been hovering around 0 F for 2 weeks here. I just hate February! We actually had more snow and colder weather last year, but it was broken by some thawing a few times, so there is much more snow piled up this year. No one else than me remembers the 3 days of -40 we had in 2 weeks last year. I certainly remember having to warm up the engine block by cranking it till the battery got weak when I was a 3 hour drive away. At least it did start and the battery got recharged by the drive alone!


----------



## nbp

-40 actual temperature or wind chill?!


----------



## jabe1

Supposed to hit -13F tonight....
i hope winter ends soon, I've had enough.


----------



## Capolini

jabe1 said:


> Supposed to hit -13F tonight....
> i hope winter ends soon, I've had enough.


 Piece of cake!  I remember walking in Brookpark[Suburb of Cleveland near where I was born] when I was visiting my G'mom about 10 years ago,,,,,,during my drinking days,it was ~ - 9F w/ 30 MPH winds! I did not feel a thing!


As I have said a few times -19F was the coldest I was ever in and I walked Capo about 30 minutes,that was in Lake Placid, N.Y. Not sure what the chill factor was. Not much of a breeze that morning.

Some people on here know this. regardless of weather w/ few exceptions I walk my Siberian 7 to 8 miles a day,today was just over 8.

Just got back from my hike. It was 5F w/ chill factor of -15. After awhile you get use to it,,,it is invigorating and refreshing with the right clothes and mindset! 

Only a low tonight of -4 where I live! ~ 50 miles north in Jim Thorpe where my brother lives it is suppose to be -8F


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Many years ago we had one night where the temp was around -15 with a wind chill of -50. A co-worker decided to go out and gas up his car. His face was exposed to the cold for 15 minutes and half of his faze froze and was paralyzed for a couple of weeks. He looked like he'd had a stroke. He made a full recovery but gosh.


----------



## Capolini

The guy should have been wearing his spider Man Ski mask!!!


----------



## dc38

Capolini said:


> Piece of cake!  I remember walking in Brookpark[Suburb of Cleveland near where I was born] when I was visiting my G'mom about 10 years ago,,,,,,during my drinking days,it was ~ - 9F w/ 30 MPH winds! I did not feel a thing!
> 
> 
> As I have said a few times -19F was the coldest I was ever in and I walked Capo about 30 minutes,that was in Lake Placid, N.Y. Not sure what the chill factor was. Not much of a breeze that morning.
> 
> Some people on here know this. regardless of weather w/ few exceptions I walk my Siberian 7 to 8 miles a day,today was just over 8.
> 
> Just got back from my hike. It was 5F w/ chill factor of -15. After awhile you get use to it,,,it is invigorating and refreshing with the right clothes and mindset!
> 
> Only a low tonight of -4 where I live! ~ 50 miles north in Jim Thorpe where my brother lives it is suppose to be -8F




Doesnt count when you have V54 heat cannons on you...


----------



## Capolini

dc38 said:


> Doesnt count when you have V54 heat cannons on you...



Lol! Maybe for 50% of my hikes!

I don't use a flashlight for my morning walks when it is almost always colder than 1 hour after sunset!


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> -40 actual temperature or wind chill?!



Without wind chill. Wind chill was -58C (-72F!!!!!!!!!!) on one of those days! On the other 2, it was still close enough to that to say I want to go back in time and kill the idiots who didn't turn back towards the Carribean when those balls fell off the brass monkey. 



(*Little know historical fact*: _cannon balls had to be piled up in a pyramid on the deck's floor near the cannons, so someone invented what was called a brass monkey, which had the imprint of the balls from the bottom row, to keep them in place. Cannon balls, made of iron, did not contract as much as the brass monkey, yes made of brass, so when it got real cold the imprint did not match the spacing of the balls, so they fell off the brass monkey - IMO only idiots with suicidal tendencies kept going in such conditions.)_



Had to plow my own parking spot by hand when I got home tonight -still cold as a frozen over hell and extra windy with a peppermint sting to it. I can't tell if the wind blew the snow in or they just skipped my spot, but I wasn't in a good mood at all. Now I have to go see a client 3 hours away tomorrow and the forecast is down from 1.5 inches (we got nearly 4-6 inches) to half an inch (suuuuuuuuure!). Not in a good mood at all. February hates me too and I can't hit back :mecry: 




PhotonWrangler said:


> Many years ago we had one night where the temp was around -15 with a wind chill of -50. A co-worker decided to go out and gas up his car. His face was exposed to the cold for 15 minutes and half of his faze froze and was paralyzed for a couple of weeks. He looked like he'd had a stroke. He made a full recovery but gosh.






Capolini said:


> The guy should have been wearing his spider Man Ski mask!!!



Only astronaut suits are made for these types of weather....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The house is starting to make strange sounds tonight because of thermal contraction.


----------



## nbp

Cataract said:


> Without wind chill. Wind chill was -58C (-72F!!!!!!!!!!) on one of those days! On the other 2, it was still close enough to that to say I want to go back in time and kill the idiots who didn't turn back towards the Carribean when those balls fell off the brass monkey. .



You need a block heater on your car!!!

I can't even picture -40F. -15F or so is about as cold as we typically get in an arctic blast, like right now. Last night was about -12. You know you're nuts when you start saying things like "oh, I'll head out later this morning when it warms up to 0F, that's not so bad." Haha


----------



## Capolini

Pennsylvania-42F/-41CJan. 5, 1904Smethport


That is the record for the State I live in! A link called US extremes where it lists the ALL TIME record highs and lows of each State!


When I first looked at this a few years ago I was a little surprised that Pennsylvania's record LOW was 6 to 10 degrees lower than Connecticut, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio[where I was born], and Massachusetts.


----------



## Capolini

Where I was born and have family!

Cleveland recorded its lowest temperature on record in February, minus-17, and the lowest on any day there since 1994. 
*______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
Where I have lived for 50 years[Suburbs of Philly] 

Philadelphia, Washington and Lexington, Kentucky, had their coldest morning in two decades.

The low last night in my little town was -3F.


----------



## markr6

-32°F near Grayling, MI this morning where I often hunt and camp. That's messed up.

I'm heading up a little further than that to a place near Gaylord, MI next weekend to meet some fellow backpackers to spend a long weekend. Only getting down to -5° on the coldest night, thankfully


----------



## scout24

-3 here in my neck of the Hudson Valley, NY this morning. Supposed to be in the low 40's on Sunday. My son goes to school up in Buffalo. We got him an outdoor thermometer for his apartment window, suction cup so you can see and read it from inside. Goes down to -16, was bottomed out this morning with an error code stating "too low"... Wind chill was -38 according to accuweather.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

-17 here at 6am, broke a record for this day and was just a few degrees short of an all time record low. It got up to a steamy +11 by mid afternoon.


----------



## idleprocess

DFW metromess expected to have 1-2" of sleet accumulation overnight - not looking forward to the Monday commute. _Skip work_, you say? Since I theoretically support *critical communications infrastructure*, I am not afforded the luxury. For a guy that lives in the sunbelt I have an unreasonable amount of experience driving on icy roads.


----------



## nbp

Gonna be -10F tonight, but I'll take that over an ice storm any day.


----------



## idleprocess

Roads were remarkably less tragic than usual for a DFW ice storm. Thankfully no horrific "cobblestone ice" on overpasses. Didn't spin the wheels or drift any corners on the way in to work ... might do some gratuitous E-brake turns on the way home, however.


----------



## hgujr

The worst we had here this winter really was there was an ice storm and black ice issue one Sunday morning and the weather people totally dropped the ball and didn't warn anyone. The road crews didn't salt at all and it wasn't until people started out doing their Sunday morning plans that problems happend and there were a couple major 50 car pile ups on the local highways early that morning before anyone knew it was that bad. Thing is. If it's icy out and you see it don't get on the highways thinking that the roadway has been salted or maintained. 3 people died that Sunday in those separate pole up accidents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6

idleprocess said:


> ... might do some gratuitous E-brake turns on the way home, however.



Ahh I miss doing that!! But several years of those trashed my e-brake. Well, it still sort of works but defintely needs fixed.


----------



## NoNotAgain

hgujr said:


> The worst we had here this winter really was there was an ice storm and black ice issue one Sunday morning and the weather people totally dropped the ball and didn't warn anyone. If it's icy out and you see it don't get on the highways thinking that the roadway has been salted or maintained. 3 people died that Sunday in those separate pole up accidents.



My car thermometer has an idiot light that comes on @ 36F, warning you that the roads may be icy. 

Winter driving required extra care. Not saying that things can't go wrong, but a little discretion goes a long way. 

I drove in the mountains in France and Switzerland during the winter where your going up mountains 8,000 plus feet up where going around a switchback turn can yield snow. I purchased snow chains to use on my rental car. The police have no sense of humor, use chains or get a ticket and ordered off the road until the plows deem the roads safe to drive. They use a lot of Unimogs for snow removal. They don't use salt at all only sand and cinders.

Prayers for those that lost their lives.


----------



## idleprocess

markr6 said:


> Ahh I miss doing that!! But several years of those trashed my e-brake. Well, it still sort of works but defintely needs fixed.



Got the car to spin _nearly_ 90 degrees for the turn into the driveway. But something about getting alarmingly close to my truck parked in the street stopped me for some reason.


----------



## paverto

we often use salt


----------



## Cataract

They've been using so much salt this year, my fire-red car turns white in about a week.The thing is they mostly stopped using salt. Thank God it's only mostly. 

One day (last week) I was on a 3 hour drive to a client. I stopped and turned towards the office after 40 minutes from home. The car was oscillating left and right (yaw for those who are familiar with aeronautics terms). I was really pushing it by going 45-50 on a 60MPH highway. The entire road looked and felt like black ice.





nbp said:


> You need a block heater on your car!!!
> 
> I can't even picture -40F. -15F or so is about as cold as we typically get in an arctic blast, like right now. Last night was about -12. You know you're nuts when you start saying things like "oh, I'll head out later this morning when it warms up to 0F, that's not so bad." Haha



Block heaters are mostly standard here... and they're pretty much useless around -50C. At -60C you're lucky if you get one crank out of the battery, but luckily that has happened only once in the last ~60 years. Lowest ever recorded here I think is -68C. I have to imagine the radio announcers had to sleep at the studio for 2-3 days...


It's now been almost a month of 3F temperature with one day of 19F and one of 17F. That's not taking into account wind chill... I HATE FEBRUARY! They announced that this has been the coldest February in 20 years. 

Snow has not thawed even ONCE this winter, but our roads are so bad they're full of wheel-sized holes and bumps so bad all the anti-freeze and windshield gallons in my trunk sometimes jump up and hit the trunk lid!!!! That usually happens only starting in very late March.

I am now shopping for a 3'X6' picture of a green mountain-top trail for my living room.


----------



## scout24

Minus one here in my neck of the woods in Pennsylvania this morning...


----------



## jabe1

-7.

Not happy....


----------



## Capolini

scout24 said:


> Minus one here in my neck of the woods in Pennsylvania this morning...



Did you move? lol! You keep talking about NE PA. and your profile lists NY,Penn's Woods? 2 different locations?


----------



## nbp

I'm starting to get used to waking up to 0F and it's not bothering me as much. The last few days it's been single digits but sunny and no wind and it's actually fairly pleasant. I'd take this over 35F and raining and windy any day.


----------



## idleprocess

4-6" of snow fell on the DFW area Friday and we got a dusting of sleet on Saturday morning. Region is basically on lockdown until it melts.


----------



## scout24

Capolini- Weekends (for now) in Wayne County, near Lake Wallenpaupack. Day-to-day, in the lower Hudson Valley, NY, hopefully for less than one more year. My wife is diligently getting the NY house ready to sell...


----------



## Capolini

oh,yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the Pocono area,,,,nice area!


----------



## Capolini

The "Boss"...Capo wanted me to post a few pics!

LLAP












*RIP "SPOCK" *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice pics, Capolini.

It finally got above freezing here. It's almost 40 right now. We're supposed to be hovering slightly above and then below freezing for the next several days.

LLAP


----------



## Capolini

Thanks,here is another one!!! This picture was taken yesterday. I look different today,,haircut and beard trim! lol!


----------



## Capolini

Back to the weather. Right now ~32F w/ sleet and freezing rain. It was no fun walking Capo tonight! 

Tomorrow in the low 40's w/ rain. Wednesday night into Thursday getting colder w/ 4" to 8" of snow,,,,,Friday night~ 7F.


----------



## Cataract

Finally back to freezing point here (you know you live too far up north when you say things like...). Last Saturday almost felt like spring with some birds singing in a tree. Yesterday some of the permafrost started melting off the asphalt. 

Only 5 days before the time comes back to what most of us consider NORMAL time. You know, that stupid thing we have to do like 20 days before the solstice, but have to wait 4 months AFTER to put back to normal? Someone's making a fortune off of this for sure...

Capo: you need a little work on the eyebrows for a better lookalike pic 


RIP Nimoy


----------



## idleprocess

~4" of snow on the ground in much DFW and it's still falling. Tomorrow's commute will be most amusing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a couple of days of mid 30s and now we're going back down to the teens and single digits for a bit. The nice thing about March is that the lows tend to be shorter-lived.


----------



## markr6

Yeah its about over. -5°F here tonight, but we're easily looking at 40s next week and even some 50s. I like winter, but if it's not going to stay strong and consistent, I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Capolini

I certainly do not live in a "Snow Mecca"!!! Especially this year!

With that said we have not[until NOW!] had a snow fall over 4" this winter! Total so far this winter[excluding the ongoing snow] is ~ 20"! Yearly Average is ~ 27". Last year was 68",our second highest ever!

We already have 5" and should get~ 8". Maybe a little more! The Boss[Capo] is happy and so am I to finally get a half decent snow fall!

Over night is is suppose to be ~4 or 5F...then the 40's and low 50's for next week!


----------



## nbp

markr6 said:


> Yeah its about over. -5°F here tonight, but we're easily looking at 40s next week and even some 50s. I like winter, but if it's not going to stay strong and consistent, I'm ready for spring!



Same here. I'm ready for spring so I can get back to work. Show me the money! Haha


----------



## Capolini

*npb*

I appreciate you letting me put pics. of Capo on here! I took some awesome ones today in the Snow at the Dog Park!! I would like to share them w/ all of you! Capo truly is a verrrry handsome guy!

The close up[side profile] and the one where he is looking through the fence are both taken as he concentrates on several deer running across the road and into an adjacent field!









*





*


----------



## nbp

Indeed, very pretty dog.  We always had labs - they're intense too, but mostly about food and tennis balls. Lol.


----------



## Cataract

Give Capo a couple of love taps for me.



nbp said:


> Indeed, very pretty dog.  We always had labs - they're intense too, but mostly about food and tennis balls. Lol.



A coworker of mine had adopted a 6 month old lab with huge paws, big as a tiger's paws. 6 months later, he had to give him away because the furniture was turning to tinder wood. As a child, I was raised with an Old English Sheppard. Excellent loving dogs, but impossible to keep in place the second you get outside. For the last couple of weeks, I see this woman on the sidewalk walking her ~6 month Old English Sheppard who's turning his head left and right continuously, looking for something to run at. Boy is she in for a big surprise when that dog gains one little bit of confidence! Can't wait to see her trying to keep a 70 horsepower sheep down to the ground, mwahahahaha! At least Capo is lucky enough to have open fields.

Temperature has been hitting above freezing the last couple of days here, but the arctic cold winds make it feel like it's still under 16. 5 minutes out and my cheeks and ears sting like I've had scolding hot water poured on my head :/


----------



## Cataract

I REALLY CAN'T TAKE THIS BS ANYMORE!

IT'S SNOWING AGAIN!!!!!!! almost mid-April and we have had one weekend, yes, ONE weekend that was noticeably over freezing point. We have had an average of 2-3 degrees over freezing for over a month and now it's snowing for the second time this week. F#############%^!!!!!


----------



## G. Scott H.

It's currently 77* (25*C) here in Phoenix...:nana: Just be consoled by the fact that three months from now it'll be 116* (46*C) here. :sigh:


----------



## Capolini

It is 36F[2.22222C]! here, damp and misty,would rather have SNOW!!! LOL!!!,,,,,,,So would Capo.:laughing: Just got back from our trail hike,,,,,raw, misty and damp sucks,,,,,,snow is much better!


----------



## Cataract

I just need an actual noticeable change and a serious sign that there WILL be a summer this year. I have completely abandoned camping and hiking plans for 2 years in a row now because the weather was rain and more rain the entire last 2 summers. To explain shortly: my vacations are normally 5 X 4000+ footers in 7 days on my own (my friends were too lazy and were left behind). I hate spending afternoons and evenings under a tarp!


----------



## markr6

Cataract said:


> I just need an actual noticeable change and a serious sign that there WILL be a summer this year. I have completely abandoned camping and hiking plans for 2 years in a row now because the weather was rain and more rain the entire last 2 summers. To explain shortly: my vacations are normally 5 X 4000+ footers in 7 days on my own (my friends were too lazy and were left behind). I hate spending afternoons and evenings under a tarp!



A good soaker trip can be fun on occasion, just sitting around lazy. But definitely not all the time. We're definitely locked into spring now. Looking forward to a couple trips before it gets nasty and buggy. The only place you'll find me between mid-May and late-September is in a lake. I'm a mosquito magnet!


----------



## blah9

markr6 said:


> A good soaker trip can be fun on occasion, just sitting around lazy. But definitely not all the time. We're definitely locked into spring now. Looking forward to a couple trips before it gets nasty and buggy. The only place you'll find me between mid-May and late-September is in a lake. I'm a mosquito magnet!



I'm the same. Hopefully I can get 2-3 camping trips in before it gets so humid. Right now I'm kind of glad that it isn't freezing all the time here, but I'm not looking forward to all the mosquito attacks either haha.


----------



## magellan

I'm on Maui for a few weeks and it's 63 degrees at 6:30 AM at about 3100 feet elevation.


----------



## Cataract

This winter was so cold non-stop for so long that, provided we don't get another wet summer, we should have a break on mosquitoes over here.


----------



## Cataract

magellan said:


> I'm on Maui for a few weeks and it's 63 degrees at 6:30 AM at about 3100 feet elevation.



If only I could afford the trip...


----------



## Cataract

Radical temperature change here: low 70's yesterday and today (Sunday and Moday to be precise.)


----------



## nbp

-1F with wind chill of -18. Winter has arrived. Brrrrr


----------



## guiri

Talked to my mom the other day. She said that in northern Sweden, the temp was -50 F

THAT is cold!


----------



## chillinn

I don't mind when its cold, but temperature swings really bother me. Like when you leave for work in the morning and its 28°F, but by 4pm its 68°F, then freezing again by morning. If its going to snow, I prefer it to stick around a few weeks or a month or two rather than 3 days later be completely gone, then two weeks later another snow storm... and again completely melted in a few days. This is a recent climate change characteristic. As a child in the 70s, Winter was Winter by the end of October, usually a first snow before Thanksgiving, white all December through the end of February. Now, Winter really only begins in January. I guess things really won't get bad until we finally break the Gulf Stream with Global Warming.


----------



## guiri

I'm with ya. I like the cold and I love the snow and I wish it stayed. Down here in NC if we're lucky to get snow, it's usually gone in a day or two. I miss the north and yep, we screwed the pooch on the climate


----------



## saypat

you guys don't know what cold is! It's 45 here in Orange County California!!!!!!


----------



## guiri

saypat said:


> you guys don't know what cold is! It's 45 here in Orange County California!!!!!!



Oh no, you didn't!


----------



## NoNotAgain

You know it's cold when lawyers are keeping their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## guiri

NoNotAgain said:


> You know it's cold when lawyers are keeping their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## magellan

Don't hate me as we're back visiting on Maui but it's 59 at 1:18 am in the morning where we're staying at 3100 feet. It's usually about 10 degrees cooler at this elevation than down at sea level.


----------



## magellan

guiri said:


> Talked to my mom the other day. She said that in northern Sweden, the temp was -50 F
> 
> THAT is cold!



Wow. And it was -55 in Yakutskoye, Siberia last week.


----------



## markr6

2°F right now and I'm loving it. Clean, fresh air! Heading up further north soon to do some backpacking with the snowshoes. Lows should be around 5° most nights. Can't beat sleeping in the hammock in the red pines covered in snow


----------



## OneBigDay

We're having a heat wave today in Minneapolis, it's supposed to get to 21 today! Here is a screen grab from Sunday morning when I checked. Overall it's been mild here this season so even being a northerner, I wasn't prepared for ten below when it was above freezing only days before.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's currently raining and 45 degrees. Pretty much more of the same scheduled for the next six days. Nighttime lows are in the high 30's. There's a reason the Pacific Northwest is referred to as God's Country by us locals. One thing though. No matter what the weather conditions are, Washingtonians always complain about them. Ha! It's what we do. :shrug: 

If we're blessed to have our weather remain somewhere in the current temps for another five weeks, we're out of the woods, so to speak. I've lived here since 1966 and don't remember ever having severe conditions after Valentine's Day.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

11 degrees this morning with a wind chill of minus stoopid. We're supposed to get into the mid 30s tomorrow, which will seem pretty balmy by comparison.


----------



## guiri

magellan said:


> Don't hate me as we're back visiting on Maui but it's 59 at 1:18 am in the morning where we're staying at 3100 feet. It's usually about 10 degrees cooler at this elevation than down at sea level.



We had that temperature here in NC for a few weeks and it was awesome. Don't get me wrong, I love the cold but this is perfect weather 'cause I don't have to heat or cool the house so I save money
and I can have a door open all the time to have fresh air. I loved it!


----------



## nbp

Let's see: we're looking at -6F tonight with a daytime "high" Sunday of -3F. Windchills of -25 or so. It's pretty stinkin cold out there.


----------



## magellan

Wow. Lived in Madison briefly when I was a boy. Nice town, but it could get cold.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Let's see: we're looking at -6F tonight with a daytime "high" Sunday of -3F. Windchills of -25 or so. It's pretty stinkin cold out there.



Suck it up little brother, suck it up!


----------



## idleprocess

North Texas winter here: most of this month it's dropped to just below freezing at night with a bit of frost in the morning, warms to around 60 during the day, then swiftly drops down into the 40s / mid-30s as the sun sets. For all the whining of the natives, at least there's not snow on the ground and outerwear is still largely optional for casual exposure to the elements.


----------



## orbital

nbp said:


> Let's see: we're looking at -6F tonight with a daytime "high" Sunday of -3F. Windchills of -25 or so. It's pretty stinkin cold out there.



+

-30F windchill right now,, standard cold front out of Canada


----------



## JSStryker

22 and snowing here


----------



## Captvideo

62 and the sun is coming out. Dana Point CA.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bad weather builds character.

This must be why we have so many characters around here.


----------



## nbp

Indeed. I think cold winters make us tough and hardy. [emoji4]


----------



## MidnightDistortions

It's really cold here, right now it's about 6F but earlier it was -10F with the windchill and i think the cold weather is killing my car battery. It won't start my car :mecry:.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

It's very cold here, a lot more than normal. It's in the low 40's.


----------



## Capolini

It is ALL what were use to!

*0 TO -5F WILL NOT STOP CAPO AND I FROM OUR TRAIL HIKES!*

For Saturday

-ZERO TO 5 BELOW IN EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA[WHERE I LIVE] AND NORTHERN NEW JERSEY, AND AS LOW AS 12 BELOW IN THE POCONOS.

-Lake Placid, N.Y.- Saturday high *-10F* Low *-24F ,,,,,A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS THERE IT WAS -19F,,,COLDEST WEATHER I WAS EVER IN!*

-January 1925, Nome, Alaska,,,,,,"THE GREAT SYRUM RUN"- *-62F after leg "One" of relay was complete. Temps ranged from - 30F TO -70F FOR THE DURATION OF THE UNBELIEVABLE FEAT!

MY SONS ANCESTORS ARE HEROES!
*
*






STAY WARM EVERYONE!
*


----------



## nbp

It's a pretty chilly stretch here too. Single digits with negative windchills. At least it's been sunny!


----------



## StarHalo

Unfairly awesome weather on the West Coast, so I'm fixing the portrait of Cap (you need a new telephoto lens..)


----------



## Capolini

^^^^^ lol! Good JOB EDITING!

I do not even have a telephoto lens! That was w/ a 2006 Canon Elura 100 camcorder!


----------



## scout24

Three below zero right now, and the wind was howlin' earlier. Mother Nature's reminder that it's still winter here.


----------



## MrJino

I envy some of you, you may think I'm crazy though.

This week is has been high 80s to low 90s. We still have a month of winter left.

I'm starting to hate cali weather, we used to have seasons here.


----------



## bykfixer

Balmy 25 here in RVA while awaiting snow from the other side of the mountains...it's a Minnesota system, which usually fizzle out by the time it reaches I-95.

We had Puxatawnee Phil burgers last night to celebrate the ground hog getting it wrong _again_.


----------



## idleprocess

Simply in the middle of "not summer" here in North Texas - figures I scrounged some firewood (or more precisely: plywood scraps from the makerspace CNC router) and it's now kind of warm. One does occasionally catch a glimpse of the official emblem of what the locals call winter - a vacant lot with barren scrub trees adorned by at least one plastic shopping bag fluttering in the breeze.


----------



## idleprocess

So in the final weeks of August when the DFW mercury is normally pushing towards the melting points of some of the lighter metals _(Phosphorus at 111F it occasionally exceeds, Potassium it can aspire to at 146F, Sodium will hopefully remain out of reach at 208F)_, air temperatures are disappointing the region's few dedicated fans of heat and humidity. It's been as low as 77F lately - temperatures not usually seen until September at the earliest - and the rain has been unusually substantial. I may yet consume that meager stock of firewood this year.


----------



## scout24

We had 48° this morning when I walked my dogs. It was 90 plus with crazy humidity just last week. Fall's on it's way.


----------



## Imon

idleprocess said:


> So in the final weeks of August when the DFW mercury is normally pushing towards the melting points of some of the lighter metals _(Phosphorus at 111F it occasionally exceeds, Potassium it can aspire to at 146F, Sodium will hopefully remain out of reach at 208F)_, air temperatures are disappointing the region's few dedicated fans of heat and humidity. It's been as low as 77F lately - temperatures not usually seen until September at the earliest - and the rain has been unusually substantial. I may yet consume that meager stock of firewood this year.



Except for today it rained pretty much a week straight last week. Not surprising the temperature dropped. Before the rain it was 100 Fahrenheit or above since the middle of summer.


----------



## jorn

If it's raining, it cant be cold 
Around 10C or 50F here now. Not too hot, not too cold


----------



## jorn

NOOOOO! Winter is coming....Fresh snow on the peaks around the area...Had to scrape the ice of the windows this morning. I dont like it at all... If you wonder what "faen" means, well it's one of Lucifers many names


----------



## Newlumen

Its good right. We could use more of turbo and use flashlight as a portable heater.


----------



## jorn

Depends on if you like daylight or not. Here winters are dark and cold. There are some months where we dont see the sun at all. Yes it's flashlight season, but i can be depressive with no daylight at all in that period.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's not good for a man to live too far north, or too far south. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## jorn

I think its better with "too cold" than "too hot". If its too cold, you can put more clothes on. Too hot, and only a airconditener can help me.


----------



## markr6

jorn said:


> I think its better with "too cold" than "too hot". If its too cold, you can put more clothes on. Too hot, and only a airconditener can help me.



Heat, especially the humidity is just miserable. It's finally ending here starting tomorrow...for good.

I love being out in the cold for backpacking or whatever. In addition to more clothing, you can do some physical activity to warm up, hang out by a fire, use a heater or handwarmers, etc. I hate when people say "find water" in the summer. OK, so I'm going to jump in a river, then what? Walk around wet, or dry off and go back to square one? Stupid.


----------



## blah9

Yeah I completely agree with you two. Even for people who are always cold there is a threshold at some point where they will also get too hot. And when that happens they are in the same boat.


----------



## PolarLi

jorn said:


> NOOOOO! Winter is coming....Fresh snow on the peaks around the area...Had to scrape the ice of the windows this morning. I dont like it at all... If you wonder what "faen" means, well it's one of Lucifers many names



No, I don't wonder


----------



## Capolini

Not winter yet,but a few colder than normal nights/mornings are here and its only October 10th/11th!

This morning was 42F/5.5C and tomorrow a frost warning w/ temps ~ 32F/0C.

CAPO did a few Triple Lundy's this morning!!!


PHOTO EDITED BY STARHALO!


----------



## Capolini

Took CAPO out for last call. there was frost on the car and grass already! Going down to 28F tonight.

Colder of Course in the City of my Birth,,,Cleveland where the Tribe is winning game 1 of the World Series, 3-0 in the bottom of the Sixth.:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

Found the first snow in the UP (Michigan) a few weeks ago...Oct 8 to be exact. Only lasted for 30 minutes but it was a nice sight while waking up in my hammock during a backpacking trip. Looking forward to a stupid-cold winter


----------



## idleprocess

I think that Fall has been cancelled in the DFW metromess. Temps were lingering in the lower to mid-90s last week.


----------



## Capolini

What else in new? Crazy weather again!

Today: SUNNY/BALMY 71F/21.6C.

Tomorrow High of 43F/6.1C with wind gusts up to 45 mph and sustained 20 to 25 mph.

Also a chance of snow showers w/ 1" to 2" in the Poconos[Mountains]


----------



## irongate

They are talking of being down to 30 here tonight in Hot Springs Arkansas, now that is cold for these people down here this early-crazy weather all over the U.S. And me being from Minn. this is just right. I remember back in 12 I think when I was still building homes, we were setting roof rafters with a -20 wind chill-now that was cold folks. Temp was about 0 a bit chilly I must say, at least the Sun was out.


----------



## Capolini

Temp dropped 22 degrees in 2.5 hours!

Was 65F @ 5:30 now it is 43F. Verrry windy,,,,,,,,,,Our hike was challenging with 30+ mph winds and leave and branches flying around everywhere!


----------



## idleprocess

Fall-like weather in DFW past few days - overnight temps near freezing. Fired up the furnace for the first time this year. Perhaps I'll have some fires in my little fireplace after all.


----------



## nbp

It's definitely winter! Got about 9 inches of snow last Sunday, below 0F temps this week, and another 10 inches of snow coming on Friday. Autumn was record warm but it gave in to winter in a hurry!


----------



## sgt253

Its 1 degree Fahrenheit here right now Air temp. Wind chill makes it -16 degrees Fahrenheit. Supposed to get colder....


----------



## NICSAK

nbp said:


> It's definitely winter! Got about 9 inches of snow last Sunday, below 0F temps this week, and another 10 inches of snow coming on Friday. Autumn was record warm but it gave in to winter in a hurry!



Sure did!!! -4f this morn [emoji15]. It looks like we have a good one coming tomorrow!10 to 12" possible


----------



## nbp

Hi neighbor, I see you're in Appleton. I'm down near Grafton. We're getting the same weather, haha!


----------



## markr6

0° this morning. 8 for a high. 38 and rain saturday, then -14° sunday night. What a temp swing! What a mess!


----------



## Capolini

ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,you guys are mostly colder than us Suburban Philadelphians!

I love this thread,,,,I LOVE THE COLD AND SO DOES CAPO!

This morning was 19F w/ chill factor of 4F. Tonight is going down to ~ 10F

,,,,,,,,,CAPO and I were very happy. Winter time is the "sole" reason why I grow a beard! We only saw One person walking their Dog this morning,,,,,,,,and that pooch had a coat on!!!

A few pics of my Son and a friend taken the other day,,,,,,,,,,hopefully some snow soon!


CAPO admiring LEISEL'S crocodile jaw and beautiful puupy[11 months old] teeth!





SHOWDOWN W/ CAPO BEING THE REF! GSD VS GSD/HUSKY MIX!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

15 degrees f with a wind chill of minus-stoopid today. Brrr!


----------



## NICSAK

nbp said:


> Hi neighbor, I see you're in Appleton. I'm down near Grafton. We're getting the same weather, haha!



Very cool so your about an hour south of me. Crazy cold today! You ready for this snowstorm!??


----------



## Capolini

Just got back with CAPO from the trail on my 4.75 mile mini hike. According to phone app it was 15F W/ CF of -2F. CAPO was pissed at me,,,,he wants it 25 to 30 degrees colder!!!

Tonight around 10F, in the morning CF will be ~ -10F.

Tomorrow in the mid 20's w/ snow/sleet then rain on Saturday w/ temps around 45F THEN Sunday more rain and 54F :shakehead:shakehead:shakehead THEN Monday around 32F!!


----------



## Capolini

Not extreme Cold but a big temperature change.

Now[1:30pm] it is 56F. @ 6am tomorrow it is suppose to be 19F. A temp drop of 37 degrees in 16.5 hours!


----------



## nbp

NICSAK said:


> Very cool so your about an hour south of me. Crazy cold today! You ready for this snowstorm!??



I was not envious watching my landlord out plowing the driveway this weekend from my window. Hahaha.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Freezing rain overnight here. Everything is encased in ice today.


----------



## scout24

5" of snow overnight friday into saturday, 56° late this morning, down into the teens tonight. Not sure what's going on!!!


----------



## tex.proud

33F now, and going to be 27F when I go to work in the morning. In SE Texas not far from the Gulf of Mexico, that's just nuts! Don't let ice form on the roads...folks here forget how to drive...or should I say never really learned to. Time to bundle up buttercup!


----------



## nbp

-8F outside right now.


----------



## markr6

nbp said:


> -8F outside right now.



Same here...not much wind so it's not as bad as it could be. I was pumping gas this morning and the coupling attaching the hose to the trigger thing was dripping a lot...I was waiting for that to start spraying all over the place. I don't know if it was the cold or just a coincidence.


----------



## irongate

Down here in Hot Springs Ar. 15 and feels like 6, now that is cold for these people down here, being from Minn. it is like a spring day with a light coat on.


----------



## idleprocess

Dropped below 20F this weekend - buddy of mine from CO pronounced that made it time to break out the hoodie, much to the annoyance of all the bundled-up locals.


----------



## scs

idleprocess said:


> Dropped below 20F this weekend - buddy of mine from CO pronounced that made it time to break out the hoodie, much to the annoyance of all the bundled-up locals.



I really don't know what's cold. Below 55F and I'm already cursing.
I also complain when it's above 70F.
I think alot of it has to do with my not turning on the heat or AC at home.


----------



## aginthelaw

I realized that besides the wind chill factor, there is an added drop in temperature when you've pissed your wife off. I was afraid to come home on lunch break after I sent her to pick me up from the car dealership when I was supposed to drop my car off. She showed up before me. They recognized my wife and asked if I was dropping the car off a day early. She mentioned that I told her the appointment was today. She was quite angry with me but I told her how lucky I was I didn't make the trip for nothing


----------



## moldyoldy

on Sunday morning 18 Dec 2016, my 2nd floor apt digital thermometer read -18.7F for an outside low (sensor on balcony railing in relatively open air). The Auto thermometer read -19F. Yes, the Auto started just fine - synthetic oil. not much wind.

oops, a senior moment: no location given. The thermometer was located off I94 in Western Wisconsin. Time was 0700.


----------



## Capolini

This morning it was 11F w/ WC of -2F.

CAPO was very Happy and there is even some snow on the ground!


----------



## ven

Stunning Roberto


----------



## Capolini

ven said:


> Stunning Roberto



Thanks,,,what is the temp across the pond?!.......49F/9C?


----------



## harro

Ohh for the Northern hemisphere. 6:00AM, and 21 deg C. after a high yesterday of 41 deg C.

:sweat:


----------



## Offgridled

Southern California 
Hail storm last night 34°




post image




upload img


----------



## Capolini

*Crazy weather! 

Right now it is a sunny 62F. * *Spring like day!!!**

By 4AM it is suppose to be 30F WITH SNOW STARTING AND ACCUMULATING FROM 8" TO 12" W/ 20MPH WINDS W/ GUSTS OVER 30MPH!

NOT THAT COLD JUST A DRASTIC CHANGE IN TEMPERATURE AND WEATHER IN 12 HOURS!


CAPO WILL BE HAPPY,,WE HAVE NOT HAD THAT MUCH SNOW THIS YEAR!*


----------



## markr6

Depressing winter. Even if it does snow, the warm stuff comes right back and turns everything into an ugly brown muddy mess. Might as well just get on with it at this point. Last winter sucked too. Just depressing


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Depressing winter. Even if it does snow, the warm stuff comes right back and turns everything into an ugly brown muddy mess. Might as well just get on with it at this point. Last winter sucked too. Just depressing



I agree,you are even further north than I am! Friday is going to be seasonal,,32F, THEN 45f ON Saturday and 53F on Sunday,,,it will be a wet snow tomorrow and with the weekend temps it will be gone by Monday!


----------



## ven

Capolini said:


> Thanks,,,what is the temp across the pond?!.......49F/9C?





Apologies! missed this Roberto, its been around that in the day, maybe 2-4oC through the night. However a cold blast is on its way tonight, so -2oC and into the weekend............


----------



## jorn

Up in the viking territory (68_° north). _ it's swinging from -20C to +5C. Today it was +5C, storm, and rain. One day it's so cold the nostral hairs hurts when breathing. The next day almost summer tempratures, with pure ice + water on top on the roads. Lots of traffic accidents, mostly by foreigner truckdrivers from summer land, with summer tires... bambi on ice is blocking the roads today. Terrible driving conditions.

I miss summer....Last years summer was great, i remember that day, it was a great day


----------



## Capolini

Our coldest weather may not be as severe as the Midwest. Upper Midwest, Plain states, upper North East [New England] ect. It still can get cold. Starting tonight and for the next 48 hours, the Chill factor will be b/w Minus 10F and Minus 20F. Right now it is 2F chill factor. It will NOT stop CAPO and I from hitting the trail 2X/day! 

The Pocono Mts. are 2 hours Noth of me. It can be 10F to 20F colder up there. the other night it was 6F here and -11F in the Poconos without the chill factor.

We are on the western edge of the blizzard. we are getting around 6" of snow. It is the wind and bitter cold that follows that will be refreshing and welcoming for me and CAPO!


----------



## nbp

It’s been terribly cold here for a while too. Below zero nights and single digit days with -20 windchills regularly. Hello winter!!


----------



## Capolini

^^^

For you neck of the woods that is more common than for my area. However, it has not gone above freezing in over 2 weeks here. Yesterday was a high of 26F. The rest of the days it has been b/w 12F and 20F.Most nights b/w 2F and 10F Monday it is suppose to come to and end w/ temps in the upper 30's.


----------



## bykfixer

In weather like this my pop used to say "whew, it's colder than a well diggers rear in the Yukon right now". 

I just keep remembering how hot it's going to be in 150 days...


----------



## markr6

-13° a few days ago...warmed up to 6 during the day. Any wind and it just hurts.


----------



## moldyoldy

actually, for me, the remarkable aspect of seriously cold temperatures, such as -30F to -40F, is how far sounds can travel. 
many years back I went for walks in -30F to -35F, and a few times as a teenager in -40F temps. 
it is amazing what you can hear and how far away that vehicle or aircraft is. or the sound of river/lake ice cracking, if the body of water is not frozen to the bottom. very clearly heard!


----------



## nbp

That’s true. I like the different sounds of snow underfoot based on varying moisture levels and ambient temperatures. The snow the last two weeks when the temp is very low has a distinct crunchy sound which is totally different from snow when it’s just barely freezing out. Folks in the tropics may think all snow is the same but it’s surely not!


----------



## Capolini

The snow squeaks in these very cold temperatures! There is not much moisture in it.It is so dry. Bigfoot would have trouble sneaking up on me. I actually considered putting some No Ox ID on it!


----------



## nbp

Winter has finally arrived. I was this evening by my parents’ house about 10 minutes west of mine and it was -5F. It’s apparently a couple degrees warmer here by me. So I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## scout24

Minus 7 here for dog walking this morning, after a wet heavy sloppy snow Saturday into Sunday. Plowing was a joke, shoveling and snowblowing difficult at best. Everything is a solid block of ice... 😁 Welcome to winter!


----------



## bykfixer

Minnesotta March in RVA.
A balmy +22°f today. 

We also lucked up and did not get any effects from Storma-gedan 2019 part duex.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

46 degrees here in Washington today. However, it feels a lot colder than when it was 46 degrees last month. I know; crazy, right? 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Gonna be -16F here tonight.


----------



## JimIslander

48 here in Charleston. I have yet to wear a jersey riding my dirtbike. Needs to get below 40 for that. Brrr.


----------



## idleprocess

DFW going through the usual throes of _non-summer_. Got almost to 70F earlier in the week but has also routinely dipped below freezing overnight last few days. The ice scraper seeing a lot of use removing a thin yet stubborn veneer of frost when I need to get to work by 7. No sleet days yet this winter and I'm hoping we luck out - widespread flashmob performances of _Texans on Ice_ are panned by critics and unwilling audience members alike.


----------



## bykfixer

Our work week began at +16 on Monday (-10 windchill). A balmy, rainy 66 on Thursday. Ended in the 30's on Friday. 
Folks I work with no longer wonder why I keep an assortment of spare jackets and cloths in the cab of my truck on the contruction site.

I could have auctioned off my coveralls on Monday. Rain jacket on Thursday.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Our work week began at +16 on Monday (-10 windchill). A balmy, rainy 66 on Thursday. Ended in the 30's on Friday.
> Folks I work with no longer wonder why I keep an assortment of spare jackets and cloths in the cab of my truck on the contruction site.
> 
> *I could have auctioned off my coveralls on Monday. Rain jacket on Thursday.*


* 
*
Some here might claim you were a profiteer, when in fact you were only prepared and meeting a need.  

~ Chance


----------



## Phaserburn

Cold and apparently soon to be frigid here in CT. Just ordered a standby generator, because losing power for days is becoming a more regular occurrence.


----------



## harro

Wow, send some of it down here. Friday 25 Jan was 45C/117F !!!:sweat:


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [/B]
> Some here might claim you were a profiteer, when in fact you were only prepared and meeting a need.
> 
> ~ Chance



My truck would get better mpg if not for the gear I carry. I began working outdoors in 1983 and have learned a thing or two about staying comfortable. I got past being called Mary Poppins a long time ago. (I use an umbrella at times.) 

Boss says "got a shovel?" I answer "long, short, round or square". lol

"Got a pick?" I answer "heck no, that's why we hire contractors." 

But I just replaced my coveralls with bib type. I weighed about 40 pounds less when I bought my first set in the 80's. I can still squeeze into them but bibs are just so much easier. 

Where I live it's a coin toss whether we get Detroit weather or Georgia type. The weird part is when it's in the 60's but air blowing across frozen water makes the wind feel mighty chilly. On high ground you bundle up and in a valley you get all heated up with all that insulation on.


----------



## scout24

Phaserburn said:


> Cold and apparently soon to be frigid here in CT. Just ordered a standby generator, because losing power for days is becoming a more regular occurrence.



If I may ask, which generator did you go with?


----------



## nbp

Well, we got almost a foot of snow today, and will be having near record low temperatures Tuesday and Wednesday night! I will post back when we see how it shakes out.


----------



## markr6

-19°F tomorrow night...but the high for the day? -10°.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Now THIS is how you declare a snow day.


----------



## nbp

Looking at -24F actual tonight and 20-30mph winds for -50+ wind chills. High of -11F tomorrow. Near record lows on Wednesday night of -27F actual! This will be the coldest temps since I was about 8 years old. Yikes.


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> Looking at -24F actual tonight and 20-30mph winds for -50+ wind chills. High of -11F tomorrow. Near record lows on Wednesday night of -27F actual! This will be the coldest temps since I was about 8 years old. Yikes.



Last time I was in MN in the winter it was -30 windchill .... ummm yeah that's *COLD*

Weather is no joke up north, be safe brother.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Yeah- it is cold here in MN right now. Harshly cold. To the point that I don’t understand how wildlife manages to survive out there.


----------



## Modernflame

It was 40F or 4.5C in the dirty south today. Had to shed my outer layer on a walk earlier. Be safe up there, everyone!


----------



## raggie33

i feel in the lake earlier playing with my lights it was so dang horrifically cold


----------



## orbital

+


*Humidity* 
58%*Wind Speed*W 25 G 36 mph*Barometer*29.99 in (1018.2 mb)*Dewpoint*-32°F (-36°C)*Visibility*5.00 mi*Wind Chill*-54°F (-48°C)*Last update* 30 Jan 6:53 am CST




_
reminds me of when I was a kid in the 70s'_


----------



## markr6

-17°F on the way into work this morning. Incredible wind chill...almost enough wind to push me on the ice just standing in the lot.


----------



## nbp

It makes us tough! [emoji16]


----------



## nbp

I posted two fun videos of tossing and spraying boiling water at -20F. I don't know why the first one is sideways. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ3sm_TssQA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B95Qsusnqkw


----------



## markr6

2:30PM...it just warmed up to -10°F!!


----------



## orbital

+

Just to put a perspective on what -54 wind chill felt like here this morning,

..it's supposed to be near 40 and a chance of rain this weekend,* that will feel nearly 95 degrees warmer!*


----------



## nbp

I think you’re just a little north of me IIRC orbital. [emoji16]

I left the house at 3:00pm for an appointment and it was still -15F. Ive never seen the state shut down for cold like this before. Its crazy, its like a holiday. No school, no mail, no banks, small stores and clinics closed, big stores closing early. I couldnt drop off stuff at the drycleaner ‘cuz it was closed!


----------



## martinaee

raggie33 said:


> i feel in the lake earlier playing with my lights it was so dang horrifically cold




Yeah don't fall into frozen lakes... 9/10 doctors don't recommend it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

For you folks experiencing COLD weather, no matter how bad it stinks, don't open the window! 

~ cG


----------



## idleprocess

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For you folks experiencing COLD weather, no matter how bad it stinks, don't open the window!



Someone's getting an entire new toilet - trap likely cracked around the base too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For you folks experiencing COLD weather, no matter how bad it stinks, don't open the window!
> 
> ~ cG



Wow. I've seen frozen water cause things to explode before, but I've never seen anything like this!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The name of the toilet manufacturer adds to my enjoyment of the picture.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The name of the toilet manufacturer adds to my enjoyment of the picture.
> 
> ~ Chance



Lol, yeah. If there was some way to encase that in acrylic and keep it frozen, that would make one heck of an art piece.


----------



## nbp

Coldest weather of the season so far. Was -11F with a windchill of -35F when I got up this morning. It had been pretty mild until the past few days.


----------



## richbuff

nbp said:


> Coldest weather of the season so far. Was -11F with a windchill of -35F when I got up this morning. It had been pretty mild until the past few days.



Not for too long. Astronomical Spring starts in two weeks, and Meteorological Spring starts two weeks after that. Official Spring starts two weeks after that. Today is the beginning of the final quarter of Meteorological Winter. 
(In Northern Temperate regions. Southern hemisphere is direct opposite, and Arctic/Antarctic and Equatorial regions are on a different pattern)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

25 degrees F over here in Portland, OR.



Just wish it would get above freezing, so all the snow and ice could start melting.


----------



## idleprocess

17F in my corner of DFW, snow on the ground, heavier snow forecast this evening - all of which are unusual for the area. Wednesday forecast to be more snow. But by next weekend we're expected to be above freezing and hopefully the road situation will be back to normal.


----------

